# Eva's Betta Diary



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/24/2013: The First Day.

So... I live alone, in a 480 square foot apartment. The boyfriend comes in most weekends, but otherwise, it's me and whoever is on the other side of the computer screen while I do homework. I bought two plants at the beginning of the year, and while they make the air feel awesome in such a small space... plants are obviously not interactive (this does not stop me from talking to Anatolius and Anita). I threw around the idea of a pet last year too, but none seemed like a right fit. I went through a period where I thought I was going to end up with a hermit crab, but the molting period would've ruined me, and I was very scared I would screw up the saltwater and freshwater and anyways... lots of stress factors. 

Bettas popped up, and slowly I came around. Getting off my experience with goldfish as a child was not easy... I'm generally squeamish about the whole 'capture the fish in a net, scoop it out, clean tank once a week' thing. The net capture always felt traumatic for me and for my fish. Betta care seemed almost too good to be true, and I immediately liked the idea of a siphon system for water changes. 

The next issue was money. I take 16 credits a semester and intern, and thus have no time for a job if I want to remotely keep up with the homework and, you know, being able to sleep and breathe and stick my head out of this apartment for more than classes. And while yes, I did just spend $45, I feel it very worthwhile, and I know that my monthly expenses will equal out to not much in the long run (Hello, economics major here, pleasure to meet you).

So, I went to the local pet store, Preuss Pets. First off, fantastic place, lots of animals, all very chatty/active/interested in people. The freshwater fish associates were awesome to talk with, and both were very pleased that I ended up taking the words right out of their mouths about betta care, along with addressing some more complex issues of recommended tank size versus internet recommended tank size, nitrates and cycling water, etc. (Let it be known I do nothing without copious amounts of research). Feeling comfortable in the environment, it was time to go ahead and figure out what was going on and who was coming home with me.

I admit slight guilt (and pressure) about tank size. Tycho is living in a one gallon tank right now, so I mount my present defense. The tank I got came as a full set up, with beta friendly plastic plants (for hiding and relaxing in; he already has a favorite in the corner), the gravel, and a small decoration in it. With that set up, you got half off the fish as well. If the two gallon tank I had my goldfish in still exists in my house at home (it might not; Dad is purging in preparations for selling), I plan on hauling it back here, and likely in some timely manner, upgrading Tycho's tank. If it does not, well... poor college student, and I do intend on a tank upgrade once I get a full time job out of school. Also, again, in a 480 square foot apartment, the counter space is only kind of adequate at best, and room for spacious digs, I have not. 

My apartment is heated by an old steam system. This means that even when the heat is not on, the residual heat is on. In fact, I'm having trouble keeping the apartment cool enough when I want it cool. I have a small thermometer sticking on the back of the tank that reads a pleasant 76 degree water temperature. So at the moment, I'm going heater-less (also, the budget thing). 

With the siphon system, I plan to do a 50% water change once a week. That is adjustable to more if needed, though never less, this I vow.

Now, onto Tycho himself. I let him pick me (I always let things, or in this case, the fish, pick me). He flared up when I gently held a finger up to his container to see how he reacted, then he followed my finger around attentively. He was the only fish to do so, instead of continued flaring. This is cool with me, I'm okay with a slightly more mellow male. He really stole my heart when he blew a bubble for me though. He came from the store-bred/imported section of the store, so he was on the more pricey side (even with the half off discount because of the tank), but he's a real beauty.

He's a delta tailed dumbo betta. I'm on the struggle bus when it comes to describing his coloration. He's an evenly patterned mottled cream and dull red on the body, with dull red leading out to the creamy color on the fins, but when he catches light, all of it shines a beautiful Aurora Borealis-esque green. He's very understated, until he's breathtaking. If anyone has a clue what color combination that could be described as, I would love to know, so go ahead and drop me a PM. 

I swore the whole way home, because even though I buckled him in, PT Cruiser suspension plus Lansing roads = almost like offroading. The bag-to-tank transfer was a little nerve wracking too, as he followed slightly behind the water in the bag (AUGH!), but I sat there and watched him wander around the tank for a good ten minutes before I dared take eyes off of him, just to make sure he was feeling okay. 

He's an active little bugger! Occasionally he'll stop and rest, go almost completely still for a couple of minutes (he already has a favorite spot down at the base of one of the plants), but for the most part, he's cruising about at a relaxing pace, occasionally doing a wriggle and dart across the way. 

I wanted to make sure he got the perfect name to suit him and his personality, so I spent two hours reading off names to him, while watching him swim around and react to what I was saying. Tycho was not a choice by me; it was a choice by us. He darted about quite happily to Tycho, and I appreciate the way it sounds, and how it suits him. It's regal enough for his breathtaking understated good looks and charm, and still feisty enough for... well, him. 

Now, I feel I've rambled long enough. Throwing a picture up. Here's to a happy and healthy betta partnership, Tycho! I love you.


----------



## dramaqueen

What a handsome boy you have!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/27/2013: Tank Upgrade

Hello all! While Tycho seemed perfectly happy in his one gallon, I am presently in the middle of upgrading him to a 2.5 gallon tank. The boyfriend, who is now Tycho's godfather, decided to financially assist me in getting him a 2.5 gallon tank. Thank you so much, handsome! 

One of my friends had a bunch of fish stuff she was getting rid of, and I had a chance to grab a 5 gallon tank, but its dimensions take up entirely too much of my very limited counter space in this tiny apartment. So I declined. The one thing I did take was the ungodly amount of tank gravel she had. It was horrendous to clean it (boiled twice, strained about four times, some foul language as I started to put betta water in and realized that it would need a FIFTH strain because there was just so much particulate; it's almost to none now), but it's a bright red, green, and blue. 

Another acquisition of the day was a 7.5 watt heater for 2.5 gallon tanks and less. We have it in to bring up the tank temperature right now to what Tycho's one gallon is reading (1gal @ 76, 2.5gal at 73 and rising now), but it's mostly going to be for when I have to bring him home over Christmas break, as my house runs notoriously cold. If it's needed to keep that 2.5 gallon tank up at a reasonable temp, it will be used for that as well. 

I also got java moss for the 2.5 tank. I'm very excited to get a little live plant action going on, and I'm sure Tycho will enjoy the plant life as well. 

Anyways, as soon as I get the tank up to temperature snuff, I'm going to go ahead and transfer Tycho's current decor over, then cup him, get his current tank water in, and then get him in. After that, artfully add java moss! I am very happy with him and I think he's going to love the upgrade (though I do not have room for anything larger, unless I don't want to be able to cook food anymore).

So, what's next? If the 2.5 gallon bowl is still at home, I'm going to take a reasonable look at how much water that holds with the amount of gravel I want on the bottom while maximizing surface area. If it's around a 1.5 gallon amount (this is what I'm hoping for), well, a second betta might be in my future. For now, I'm going to focus on getting Tycho over to his 2.5 gallon tank and happy and healthy.

Plans for water changes once he's in his new digs: I'm thinking a 50% water change once a week. When I feed Tycho, I watch him for about five minutes, and if he doesn't eat what I present (only encountering this with the bloodworms; he's picky), I fish it out. I don't let my food sit. So I'm feeling with the plant and my food picky-ness, that should be good. If I need to throw a 25% tank change in somewhere during the week, I will. 

I will throw up pictures when I get the new tank completely set up and Tycho is moved in!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/27/2013: New tank pictures!

Tycho has been transferred, and he LOVES it. It's a 2.5 gallon, has a 7.5 watt heater (which I used to get up to his other tank's water level so it'd be comfortable for him, we're going to see if it can function generally without it, because the suction cup doesn't like to stick to the side of my tank... grrrr...), and has some lovely other new toys.

I transferred over the plastic plants from Tycho's old tank, as well as about half the gravel from his old tank (for bacterial purposes). Then, I got to put in a pretty awesome plastic rock feature that I bought the other day, but I couldn't fit in his one gallon tank. He's already found the little passageways through that rock, and he seems to love hanging out there. 

Lastly, and what I really love most, is the java moss. Tycho seems to find this completely and utterly fascinating, and will not stop nosing up in and around it. It's been tweaked a little since I took the picture, to give him a little more freedom of movement right around it in the back, but Tycho and I both love it! He's very content resting amongst the rock and moss. 

Finally, shoutout again to the boyfriend, Tycho's godfather, for throwing in some money to get Tycho the new tank!


----------



## twolovers101

Nice tank  and 480 sq feet?  that's so tiny! And I thought the 660 I shared with my husband, a cat, and 5 tanks was small...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Yeah. It's plenty for me and for Tycho. The boyfriend comes over a majority of weekends, and the whole arrangement works well. However, we're looking to move in together over on the east side of the state after I graduate in May, and hopefully, I'd like to exceed 800 square feet for our next dwelling together. A little more room would be really nice, and eventually, we want a dog. And maybe a few more bettas... 

I'm giving a lot of thought to if I believe I can adequately afford and take care of a second betta. I think I would love to have a second one, but the logistical challenges double. I already have to pack up Tycho and take him and a tank set up home for two weeks over Christmas break. Add a second betta, take a second betta home for two weeks, with another tank set up... we shall see.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/28/2013: Betta Two of Two apartment capacity!

I have room for two, and the second space has been filled! I picked up a lovely female delta tailed betta from Petsmart. Very large, the most healthy looking of the group of females. I will have to throw up some pictures once I come up with a name for her. She was a little mad at all the moving once the tank transfer started happening, but I've got her in dim lighting for a little while to see if she'll calm down a bit. She's exploring, and the stress stripes went away, so I think she's good. She wouldn't eat, but considering I bought her at 8:30pm, I'm thinking she might've already eaten today, on top of the stress, so I'll try feeding her in the morning. 

I cannot wait to post pictures! She's in the one gallon for now, until I get the funding after the first of the month to grab her a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/29/2013: Meet Esmeralda

So, my lovely girl has a name finally! Esmeralda! She's only grown more stunning in the last few hours, as I swear that she's gained so much color in just a short time being in her bowl! She started out mostly green and lighter blue, and now she's dark blue-green with purple and red iridescence that I cannot capture for the life of me on my phone! 

Her tank set-up at the moment is a one gallon bowl. This is temporary as heck, as after the first of the month I should have the funding to get a 2.5 gallon tank matching Tycho's for her. Regardless, at the moment she seems pretty happy with the upgrade in space from her betta cup. She was the healthiest and definitely oldest female at the store (she was double the size of the others, and is probably one and a half times bigger than Tycho). Right now, her tank says its sitting at 79 degrees... doesn't quite feel like it to me, but it is at least warm to the touch, and again, with the bigger tank she'll get a heater as well. For this week, I think she'll just be happy to have some space, and she'll do fine with water changes.

I threw in slightly less than a teaspoon of aquarium salt for a few reasons. One, she's got an area of scales on the top of her head that are dull brown in color; I don't know if this is natural for her or not, or if salt would help, but I figured a little salt preemptively wouldn't hurt anything. This "preemptively not hurting anything" principle also applies because I wanted to make sure if she did have the beginnings of something (it doesn't look like it to me, I'm 99% sure I'm just paranoid as get out), it might be nipped in the bud with the boost. 

She really loves the fake plant right now. There is java moss in with her, but she's not over there much, from what I can tell. 

I tried feeding her Tycho's pellets. She spit them back out. Because I bought her at 8:30pm, I'm thinking that she's probably already eaten today, and she's probably just a little bit stressed or nervous still from the move. A good night's rest, and I'll try again in the morning. She had her stress stripes when I got her into the tank (happy to say she had none at all on the carrying in from the car or the car ride... yay!), but those faded quickly, as she decided being curious was a better option than being scared.

So, enough of my chit-chat, let me throw up the pictures! She really does have red and purple iridescence that I CANNOT get in the pictures to save myself. If you look at her fins close to her body, you might catch a glimpse of some of it. She's beautiful.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/29/2013: A picky eater; and boy, that escalated quickly

A short note, since I really should be doing homework; Esmeralda isn't eating (she still looks quite healthy), so I think I have another picky eater on my hands. I'm going to pick up a different kind of food and see if she likes it today.  

As to escalating quickly? The boyfriend had a dream about trying to frantically balance the water in betta tanks. He says he has no idea WHY one would ever need to do such thing, but it was disconcerting and stressful. Considering this is a man who claims that he never remembers his dreams, I'm thinking the betta bug is slowly permeating into his system. He would never get his own; it's not his nature at all, but I know he'll love mine just as much as I love mine. YAY!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/29/2013: Minor blahs for Esmeralda

The freshwater fish expert at the very well-kept and jovial LPS says the red by Esmeralda's gills look very much like the beginnings of a bacterial-something to her. So I've got BettaRevive for her, and if it doesn't look like it's clearing up or working in the next three days, I'm to cup her and bring her in for treatment. 

Also, after explaining she's having very normal behaviors from what I can tell, the fish woman said that the fact that she's interested in food is a very good sign, and that I should try something very enticing if I'm worried about her not eating. So... we went with frozen brine shrimp. Man, oh man, is Esmeralda ever all over those brine shrimp! She is just cruising around, posturing and blowing some bubbles and that looks like one happy girl to me! She's so feisty after a proper meal! Looked like a shark going in for the kill! I love my girl so much!

She also got a heater, same kind as Tycho's. I'm hoping the warm water also helps the bacterial-something.

So, let's not neglect Tycho, or the day. Tycho had a brilliant day. Some good flaring, great feeding times (I snuck him an extra pellet at evening feeding, because I felt bad Esmeralda was getting brine shrimp), and we the household got two unexpected visitors from another part of the state! They are some of the first friends to see the fish IRL, and they really did love Tycho's personality. Esmeralda was not so hot to show off for company, but they both said that it seems like I'm very committed to giving these fish as good of a home as I can give them, and I love a compliment like that because it affirms exactly how I feel. I adore my fish very much. 

Now, midterm studying and destressing with the fish post-studying are on my menu tonight!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/31/2013: Fishy update, and Happy Halloween and Samhain!

Tycho got a 50% water change and a tank cleaning today. He's quite happy with that. Esmeralda's bacterial gunk is almost completely gone approaching the 48 hour mark of treatment (YAY). Money comes in today, so I can hit up Petco and grab a tank upgrade for Esmeralda as well. The worst thing; I was at Petco last night just to look (can you tell I am addicted?), I saw a beautiful crowntail boy just begging to come home. I'm so torn about getting him, as I said no more than two for this tiny apartment... we'll have to see how much money comes in, and if I can find a proper place... aughhhh! Pictures attached of Mr. "Come-and-get-me-please, as well as today pics of Esmeralda and Tycho... in opposite order. Tycho first, then Esmeralda, then Mr. Petco-I-Want. Note: the bubbles in Tycho's tank are not bubble nest bubbles; they are I just changed the water bubbles


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/31/2013: Pumpkin turned out well! 

Ta-da!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/1/2013: Double the tanks!

I knew I had a relatively good sized bowl at home, and I do... it fits 2.25 gallons full to the top, and about 1.75 where I would realistically stop filling it for a betta... a nice upgrade for Esmeralda if I choose to use it. But, I also found a smaller fish bowl I didn't know I had... fits .66 gallons, so realistically about .5 gallons... it too will come with me, as a hospital tank in extreme. It and the one gallon will be hospital tanks now.

As for my fish, I am nervous about leaving them alone for the weekend, but I did 25% water changes this morning (after 50% water changes last night), and fed them normal amounts, so... we'll see how things go when I return. It's just nerve wracking leaving my beautiful fish behind for the weekend, that's all. 

Also, Grand Haven's LPS has LOVELY bettas for sale for $6 or less... small selection, but a few half-moons, and a LOVELY double tail black and white marble. Oh, if I space, and didn't have to haul my fish an hour and a half back to Lansing on Sunday... if I had space... aughhh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/2/2013: BAD FISH TANK

I filled both the half gallon and the 2.25 gallon tank last night and left them on the counter, to clean and see if they leaked... and the 2.25 gallon leaked. I am so sad! And then my best friend left a painted box on my counter, and the paint off it leached into Dad's nice Corian countertops! EEK!

So, we sprinted to Home Depot, and grabbed stone cleaner, and spent half an hour scrubbing... it's gold and yellow paint on light grey Corian. We did manage to get it to the point where you can only see a slight outline from one angle. So, we're hoping my father doesn't notice.

The worst thing is the loss of that tank. I had just come to terms with the fact that Esmeralda would get a bigger BOWL, not a tank persay, but now I'll just have to go out and buy one. -sighs- At least I have the half gallon as a hospital tank now. 

I hope the fish are doing okay in East Lansing, I am a little anxious about them. Being home is great and pretty relaxing, but... my lovely fish are fast becoming loved, high priority pieces of my life.

We also went to Petco in Holland last night. MUCH nicer than the one in East Lansing. So many bettas, very well cared for. I wanted to take them all home, but I need to take care of my loves first. :/


----------



## dramaqueen

I like your pumpkin. Lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Tycho & Esmeralda are beautiful! Very nice painting of Tycho on the pumpkin!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I thought I did pretty well for three colors of nailpolish, so thank you, guys!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/3/2013: Filter decision

Good heavens, I was doing a 50% WC for Tycho, and about vomited at all the gunk in the water... I wouldn't want to live in that! So, I figured what the heck, let's see if Tycho is one of those bettas who doesn't mind a filter. 

So far, he's not been stressing out about the filter. He was more perturbed by the fact that mom rearranged all the stuff in his tank. The filter pours down into a fake plant directly, in hopes that I relax the current. So far, Tycho seems more curious than anything. He keeps swimming over, and lightly bopping his nose right on the air intake, and he appears to be wandering right under the outflow a lot, so we'll see. I've already decided I don't want to run the filter 24/7 (paranoid fish mom), so it's going to get run when I'm home and awake (it's a bit noisy). But, if it keeps Tycho's water cleaner, and seems good, well... Ezzie (she's acquired a nickname) will be getting a filter with her tank upgrade too. 

Speaking of Esmeralda, she's doing well! The redness near her gills is gone, and where the redness was is a light iridescence, that matches her color on her underside. I don't know if it's going to stay that way or not, but she's definitely looking better to me. She was a little clenched when I came home after a weekend gone today, but after a water change and some food, she flared out wonderfully for me. I think she just wasn't used to being so alone.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/4/2013: Sadistic fish is going to give his mom a heart attack!

Tycho likes playing the filter output. He'll come up to right where the outflow is, flail his way underneath it, then do a lap around the plant I put under the outflow to baffle it and he'll do it again. And again. And again... he's going to give me a heart attack, I swear!

He also got some frozen brine shrimp for breakfast today, and seemed to very much enjoy them! I think he'll be dipping into Esmeralda's diet a few times a week from now on!

Speaking of Esmeralda, she's getting a tank upgrade sometime this week. I want to finish treating her for that bacterial gunk before she gets moved, but a 2.5 gallon tank with filter and some new substrate for her are in order (she already has a heater, don't worry). I hope she loves the upgrade as much as Tycho loved his. Considering she's faster and larger than he is, I have a feeling she will!


----------



## Quinn

Hah, I had to laugh at the reaction to your "small space". I live in a similar sized studio with 3 dogs, a cat, 2 bettas (and friends) in 10 gallon & 6.6 gallon, and us 2 humans! I've stolen some of our counter space but we still make do.
You'd probably end up saving space by getting a 10 gallon and dividing it 2 (or 3 ;-) ) ways vs having separate 2.5 or whatever gallons for each fish. The foot print isn't THAT much bigger, and they'd have more space/more overall water flowing, too.
Glad your girl is on the mend, and Tycho is very handsome!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Haha, thanks! 

The problem with the space is really just underutilization. There's a dead space in the middle of my living room, between the couch and the TV; it's big enough to look kind of blah, but too small to put something there without blocking off either the couch access, the desk access, or the high traffic front door access. 

The bedroom has some great extra space too, but that's where the AC is and since this place runs hot, it's kind of the air conditioned oasis. No fish where the AC is... plus I'd have to buy something to put the tank on, I wouldn't put it on the floor. 

I don't know where everyone is getting 10 gallon tanks cheaper than 2.5's. I think my area is just a little dumb with that, because around here, larger tends to cost more. I'm not sure I'd put Tycho in anything larger than his 2.5 now, he exerts enough energy patrolling the territory as is. Esmeralda, I'm actually going out to grab a new tank for her tomorrow. The problem with going bigger is my counter size. I've measured the dimensions and height is the problem. All my cabinets are low hanging over the counters I've designated for betta occupation. I have 11 inches of space, so practically 9, because I want some ability to access the tanks without having to slide them in and out and agitate my fish. The two fish free counters at the moment are already awkward to cook on, and I can't afford to take that room from feeding myself.

But, I am determined to give these fish great lives. They've got heaters, and with a new tank, Esmeralda is getting a filter (Tycho loves his; see the 'sadist fish' post) as well. I worried about them all weekend when I was home, but they both were safe and happy to see me when I got back to the apartment.  

Also a note: I buy my water from the LPS, specially treated for bettas, and what Tycho was used to at the LPS. The water here is in a word, horrid (I refuse to even drink it, it's so hard it feels like swallowing metal), and the university has a tendency to flush pipes and issue red water warnings frequently. I've got 4.5 gallons worth of jugs I fill up, for the reasonable price of a $1 a jug (so $3 for 3 jugs) as I need. More tank space, on top of not really fitting, also means more water expense. I think the set ups I'm getting for these guys are going to be great for both of them, great for me, and since I know I cannot fit more than two, I am not getting more than two. 

TL;DR - 1940's apartments are poorly set up and the water supply here feels like it's been sitting in copper pipes since the 1940's, so I have to outsource my water = two 2.5's with eagle eye on the water quality parameters and ammonia levels is something I feel more confident with and have space for.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/4/2013: Tycho likes podcasts; Tycho does not like music featuring prominent flute sections.

I'm sitting here next to his tank writing for National Novel Writing Month, and I put on my favorite history podcast to listen to, sans headphones, so the fish could hear it too. No problems. I switch to music, and a beautiful thunderstorm piece with a prominent flute accompaniment comes on... and I just watched Tycho jump, and I'm surprised I didn't scream from the shock. Not a huge jump, not even out of the tank, just at the corner closest to me and the iPod, about halfway out of the water. I immediately turned the music off and unplugged the filter for good measure, because holy cow, that scared the daylights out of me!

It appears he's set on giving me a heart attack today!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/5/2013: Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde

Who are you and what have you done with my fish!? Tycho won't stop jumping now, and I can't figure out why. He does it regardless of tank conditions now. Before WC, after WC, filter on, filter off, pre and post feeding... so many heart attacks! Good news being he's having a heck of a time reaching the edge of the tank, so, I'm glad I've got it to where he can't jump out of the tank, but holy cow, Tycho, CHILL OUT. I've got a towel over his tank right now so maybe he relaxes some, but man. He's gone from my lovely docile jovial puppy dog, to some kind of attack dog who doesn't take any crap. 

Esmeralda, is energetic as always. Looks like it's time to invest in some lids for both tanks, eh?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/5/2013: YES

My car didn't need a battery... so out I went to go spend what I would've spent on a car battery, on my girl Esmeralda. I'm so excited to do some aquascaping! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/5/2013: Sneak peak at Esmeralda's new tank

Ta-da! She's got classy digs compared to Tycho and his rainbow-explosion tank.  I've got the filter running, and in the morning before classes, the heater will move over to warm things up. Then tomorrow afternoon, as long as she's looking just as good as she is from her bacterial something another as she does now, she's getting transferred over! YAY!

My cell phone camera SUCKS.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/7/2013: Hopefully today's the day!

I'm waiting till I've used up all of Esmeralda's medicine to move her to the new tank, and I've got maybe one dose left. She's still got a slight bit of red that's bugging me, but she seems unaffected otherwise, so... I'm excited to move her tomorrow!  I hope she loves her new home as much as I love it! 

Also, Tycho and I are watching Magic School Bus. Yes, he is watching from his tank. He's swimming curiously up and down the side the tablet is on. My loveable boy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/7/2013: Esmeralda was cupped, floated, and moved!

YAY! She's confused right now. She stress striped for about five minutes, but then got curious... and jumpy... 

The red around her gills looks worse than it did in the QT tank... I'm beginning to wonder if it's scarring that inflames when she's stressed, because after a week of treatment, her behavior improved greatly, but the red never really completely faded, despite lots of 80% WC's, a heater, AQ salt, and the Betta Revive. So... I've still got my eyes on her, just in case. 

I'm also holding off on turning the filter on until she's completely settled in. I do not want her freaking out doubly because new place AND new weird things that moves stuff.

Also, Tycho and Esmeralda have middle names now... Tycho Constantius, and Esmeralda Iriel.  

I'll throw some pictures up of Esmeralda in her new tank eventually. Something you haven't gotten to experience yet, dear readers (Do I even have readers? If I do, throw a comment up occasionally so I know you exist, please?), are my weekends. Most of the time, the boyfriend is here, and we're out traversing the greater mid-Michigan area doing things and having lives and stuff, so I probably won't be posting much on weekends. He's coming in tonight, and I'm thrilled for him to meet Esmeralda (he hasn't yet).


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/10/2013: Some new additions and water testing

Each fish got an anubias plant (after a quick bleach bath, rinse, and dry to make sure there weren‘t any hitchhikers). Tycho is attacking the rhizome, trying to figure out if it will attack back, and Esmeralda seems perplexed or mezmorized or confused by its leaves, I'm not sure.

I got their water and my tap water tested at Preuss today. Tycho's tank is a dream, no ammonia, no nitrate, no nitrite, and a 7.7 pH. Eszie had a .4 ammonia (I 80% WC'd her when I got home, and probably will the next few days too). This doesn't surprise me because she gets frozen brine shrimp for dinner, and there's a lot of teeny tiny pieces that allude her. Her nitrate was at 5ppm too. I'm hoping more frequent WC and the intoduction of the anubias helps things out a bit.

Finally (maybe controversially) I got a nerite snail for Tycho's tank. I have excellent filtration, and again, I hope the introduction of another plant lessens the algae I'm fighting on the glass by crowding it out resource wise, but I figured as long as I'm eagle eyes on my parameters, and Tycho doesn't get murderous on me, a snail will be nice. If it cleans amazingly, Eszie might get one too, although with the nature of her food and ammonia levels, and her extreme aggression I honestly think this is unlikely, and that she'll just be my high maintenance shark lady. 

So... yes. Sunday fish update, ahoy!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/10/2013: Update Part Deux

The snail's name is Indigo Phoenix. Something gender neutral, as I can't sex it. It's a dark dark dark blueish-black, so Indigo works well. Don't ask me why I'm endeared to the name Phoenix for a middle name, I just am.  I'll have to take pictures when he's done cleaning the underside of the rock formation.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/11/2013: Rename

The snail is Dakota Phoenix. It's just not an Indigo, personality wise.


----------



## Rosencrantz32

Lol I hope the snail works out in the tank! I absolutely love my nerite snails ^.^
I hope the plants work out too! 

You're fishies are cuties and I'm glad you're taking such good care of them


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Aww, thanks! I love them both very much. Esmeralda is kind of neurotic, and Tycho is like a puppy dog.  Dakota is... a snail. He's just cruising slowly all over the rock formation in Tycho's tank. 

I love them all though. It's really nice to have something to come home to.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/11/2013: Pictures of everybody!

Tycho and Dakota first, then Esmeralda.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/12/2013: Best picture of Tycho yet.

I love you, my handsome fish! <3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/12/2013: Naming this snail is the most difficult thing I've ever done.

I might be serious about that. The fact that I cannot tell if it's male or female is really messing me up. It's not an Indigo, it's not a Dakota... I kind of like the name Corona... Corona Phoenix... BAHHH. WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT. I did spend a whole night looking for Tycho's name... but Esmeralda's was the first one that came to mind. 

Names are hard, children. -screams a bit-


----------



## Coda539

Wow, Tycho is gorgeous! And I love the name Corona for a snail :-D It's a good name for a male or a female I think. ^^


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

I just wanna say, I love your writing style and your vocab. Fun to read. What is your major, may I ask? Or are you a graduate student?

On to fishy business. I love them both & your snail is cute. I couldn't name my snail either. Quite disconcerting. & if I may, I would suggest two 50% water changes a week, if possible. But I understand your water situation. How did your tap water test?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Aww, thank you! I'm a senior at MSU majoring in Environmental Economics and Policy with a minor in Geographic Information Sciences, but I am a writer and history buff at heart. 

I think I've settled on a first name, at least, for the snail. Rowan. It's strong sounding, simple, and no-nonsense. And that's what this snail is. No nonsense. Now I hunt for a middle name! 

I find that I'm changing their water as I feel it needs to be, which is currently working out to a 50% and two 25%'s a week at the moment. 

The tap water pH was the same as the betta water at 7.4. .25ppm ammonia in the tap water (tap water here is a last resort for drinking for a myriad of reasons, this only affirmed why), general hardness was a 20 (I have water spots on all my dishes), and carbonate hardness was 22. Basically MSU has some rock solid hard water. Another reason I'm not inclined to use it is because of the coloration... there's a lot of water flushing going on around campus, and while not common where I am anymore, it does happen, and it turns the water coppery red and disgusting. :/

A final note... I found out I can write in dry erase marker on the outside of tanks. I've been leaving my fish scribbles and little messages all day. Esmeralda is particularly vexed at the marker, and likes to flare at it.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/13/2013: So THAT'S where the algae wafer went!

I dropped in an algae wafer this evening for Rowan to munch on, turned around to grab a glass of water, and came back to find Tycho sideways on the bottom of the tank gnawing on it, and half of it gone. 

No breakfast for you, Mister!

Also, I'm pretty sure Tycho is attempting to emulate Rowan, because ever since the snail's been here, Tycho's been hanging out at the bottom of the tank, just like Rowan. He's not lethargic, he's not rubbing against things oddly, he's just down with Rowan, or down in the rock cave, or down at the bottom of the plants while he wiggles through them, or staring at the shiny gems at the bottom of the aquarium... he's a very silly fish! Pre-snail, he was very much a top of the water boy. Now he's using the rock caves a lot more, and like I said, Rowan is like his best friend ever.

I'm very torn about getting a snail for Miss I-am-Shark's tank. She's crazy. I'm not sure she wouldn't try to eat it, so I'm going to keep managing for now, but if algae gets out of order there, I might consider it a bit harder. Shrimp wouldn't make it a day, or even an hour, or even ten minutes in her tank, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/15/2013: I am sick, and I want to curl up with my fish, if that makes sense.

I really just want to curl up with Tycho and hibernate for a day. If I get enough done tomorrow and Saturday, I might hibernate on Sunday. Just blankets and sleep, and feed the fish, and more sleep, and screw the rules, I have my fish.

My best friend drove two hours from my hometown to hang out and spend the night. I'm glad he gets to meet my lovelies in their natural habitat, before I haul them home over Christmas break.

Rowan is a funny nocturnal snail creature. He will putz around in Tycho's cave, not coming out all day, and I just watched him come out and do a round of the rock formation and head back in in just under an hour... at 4 in the morning. Silly snail.

Had to take the anubias out of Tycho's tank. It's melting. The one in Esmeralda's tank is thriving. I guess she got the good plant, and Tycho got the snail then, and they're even now. Tycho's anubias is living in QT until I find out whether it wants to get its act together or go live in the trash. 

I have to head out to the LPS tomorrow for betta water, and I'm already worried I will not be able to resist the temptation to buy more things for my lovelies. I love to spoil them, but really, hey self, you typing this, NOTHING ELSE IS GOING TO FIT IN THEIR TANKS. 

I hope you come back and read this entry sometimes, future self. IF YOU PUT MORE THINGS IN, WHERE WILL THEY SWIM?

I'm hoping caps helps me realize it. I have not the budget or the space to go putting more fancies in. Even if I did have the space, again, not the budget. The snail and the anubias were the last things until closer to my birthday... okay, well... if a snail really catches my eye, I might get a desk snail... 
NOOOO STOP SPENDING MONEY, SELF. AUGHHHHHHHHH.

Apparently sickness and 4am makes me a little weird. Forgive my ramblings. I want to spoil my fish, the LPS fish, and all the fish. 

I thought I disliked crowntails passionately, but I'm pretty sure if I got a third, it would be a crowntail. 

Okay, I'm done now. Brain needs sleep. <3


----------



## Rosencrantz32

HAHA that post really made me giggle. You really are brilliant with words  Even with sickness at 4am 
I'm pretty sure I'm gonna start saying that to my plants when they start dying or melting. "You want to get your act together or go live in the trash?" lol
Also, crowntails are awesome (not trying to encourage you or anything... >.>). Mine looks like he's got streamers attached to him when he swims around. It's so cool!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I love the support I get on this forum 

I got a very long ranting text from dad about my spending habits, so definitely not a third; I'd have to ridiculously spend to get a third up to the standards my other lovelies have. One thing I AM considering is getting a desk snail. I've got an extra tank, and the space, and the snail = cheaper than another betta... and they have some beautiful red colored nerite snails at the LPS I'm heading to for water later (if my memory recalls correctly). 

So... if I can walk out of there for less than $10 (water, snail, small shelter for snail), I'd be happy. We will see...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/15/2013: New addition!

So, I didn't make it out for less than $10. I made it out for $16. Not terrible, especially considering I got a small anubias, driftwood, a snail, and my water for that. He's a tiny little zebra nerite, the smallest one they had in the store. He was just cruising along and stole my heart. 

I'll let everyone know when he/she gets a name (might have to think on it again, might not, we'll see once he's acclimated and in his tank). And pictures once he's fully acclimated too! He is my desk buddy and I'm so jazzed to have him! Because of his small ecosystem, he will probably be my only critter coming home over my four day Thanksgiving break. I adore him already.  He's seriously the size of my pinky nail. So cute!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/15/2013: New addition update

His gigantic bag from the LPS won't fit in the tank, so I've got half his water and half tank water in his bag, I'm holding it, and we're sitting in front of the TV watching Mythbusters while I wait at least 20 minutes before I put him in. Yes I'm typing this one handed. This guy is zooming around. I'm going to have to name him something fast sounding, mayhap.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/15/2013: Pictures of the new addition

I really wish I could emphasize how much this little guy moves! He's a happy snail! And the set up looks really good on my desk!  I'm so happy to have a snail study buddy!

You can even see his little antenna in the pictures! HE IS SO CUTE. I am going to scream.

EDIT: According to the following link, and after getting a pretty fantastic view of my snail on the side of the tank, I'm going to do two things; assume sexing a zebra nerite isn't different than sexing an olive nerite, and call my snail as male. Tiny he may be, but he's got what looks to me like the fold in the photo. So... now it's naming time.  

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/xxbenjamminxx/NeriteFemaleMale003.jpg


----------



## BettaLover1313

So cute!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Pssst... look who I found crawling on a leaf! I'm glad he's exploring his new home


----------



## twolovers101

I love the way you set up your tank!!  and your nerite looks like a little bumblebee  too cute


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I've had a brainstorming session, and I'm thinking I like the name Cassini for him. I'm going to try it out for a day or two, and see how he takes to it.

[I have an astronomer theme going if I go with Cassini, considering Tycho...]

And I love the tank myself! Compact, bare bottom for easy cleaning... he's going to be a spoiled little snail.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/16/2013: Procrastination and a reminder to myself.

Dear Self;

First off, you should be doing that gigantic pile of homework sitting on your desk. It needs to get done. It will save you stress later if you get it done now.

Oh, what's that immune system? You want to go ahead and make me feel slightly foggy and tired and not in the mood to do anything that doesn't involve fish? Okay, well, when you put it that way, I guess that doesn't sound that bad... maybe just half the homework I wanted to do today as a compromise then.

And no, random thread in my brain. You have NO MORE ROOM. Going back to the LPS and snagging what you're pretty sure are Tycho's brothers (even one of them) IS NOT ALLOWED. I know they're sitting there looking tired, and weak, a little pale, and not active, but you know as well as I know self, that there isn't room in this apartment.

That empty one gallon over there? Leave it... leave it as a hospital tank... splurging another $70 for a third enclosure is not feasible when you don't know where you're going to put it... walk away from that idea, Eva. Walk away... walk away... walk awaaaayyyyy...

Sincerely (and occasionally regretfully) yours,
Your common sense.

~

Okay, but really. I took a peek at the bettas at the LPS last night, and while I was pretty sure Tycho wasn't a store bred, there are two slightly larger almost identical males with his coloration there labeled as store-bred, so I'm thinking he probably is. Anyways, they've been there every time I go in, and they keep getting relegating to a higher shelf every time I see them, which obviously means less exposure. One's a really big boy (maybe double Tycho, really), and other is Tycho-sized. 

Part of me screams for another fish. Another part of me says that the more fish I get the more I have to haul home over Christmas and WC and feed and medicate, and oh yeah, buy water for, because the water here is really horrendous. More bettas means more money out the door... and as a poor college student, I can't afford a third. Plus, the compulsion to upgrade a third to what I have for my two now would be overwhelming, and I cannot afford that. Taking three fish home would be 300% stressful on me (not to mention then getting them back here two and a half weeks later), and just... no, Eva. Resist. This is why you got Cassini the desk snail. The desk snail is easier to take care of than another fish.

Where would you put a third fish, self? The desk is pretty maxed out. No more counter fish, you need space to cook. I would have to commandeer the boyfriend's bedside table to put one in the bedroom, and the bedroom is so not high traffic it's ridiculous... and I cannot BELIEVE you just had the fleeting thought of "If it stayed in the one gallon, the shelf in the bathroom is open." Woman, high traffic and high quality are two different things! A space should ideally be both! 

NO MORE BETTAS.

In other news, this will not stop me from going out sometime tonight just to fancy bettas... yeah... I'm addicted.

Okay, back to that glaring pile of homework I have no motivation to do.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/16/2013: AVAST YE, SCURVY GRAVEL

I just unceremoniously took about 2/3rds of the gravel in Tycho's tank and just trashed it. I much prefer a lesser is more look, and right now, the live plants (just java moss) are out while I wait for the filter to cycle through the water and make it less particulate. There was SO MUCH GUNK in that gravel, it makes me want to scream. I want my darling bettas to live in clean environments, and that does not jive with my view of clean. 

Plus, a quick calculation on the internet says that Tycho just gained .19 gallons of swimming space! Take that, gravel! Impeding my fishes domain, grrrr.

~

In other news... I cleaned out my one gallon bowl. I've decided no Tycho brother, but dang it if Petco just got a huge shipment in and I've been randomly admiring red veiltails lately, and I'd love to liberate another fish, and... HALP. IS THIS HOW ADDICTION HAPPENS. AUGHH.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/16/2013: -sigh- and do I write in this thing to much?

I and my raging headache (more excuse to not do homework) went over to Tycho's tank to fish-watch and relax for a while and... there's a lovely tear in Tycho's anal fin. It was not there before I went on my gravel-exorcism spree. It's maybe about a third of a centimeter (I keep a small ruler next to my fish tank... just for fish tank things... am I crazy? Maybe...) and it's definitely not a bite, because it's a perfect little thing, so I figured we'll go nice big WC's for him the next few days with the appropriate dosage of AQ salt and we'll see how things go. All his fake plants pass the pantyhose test, but I'm betting (because Tycho is Mr. "I Hate Change") that he got a little too caught up in trying to ride the filter roller coaster and got stuck in his soft plastic plant I have to lessen the flow and torn it. -le sigh-

Sometimes, I feel like I write too much here. When I started this post, that's how I felt. But not anymore. So moving on...

This one gallon tank is sitting here taunting me. I've also reread about a thousand times OFL's sticky on tank size and about every other one I can find, and I'll put it this way. I'd love to give another fish a home, and I would be doing WC's 3x a week, and there would be live plants. I just... aughhhhh. Trying to accurately evaluate if I have the proper set up to give another fish a home is really agonizing. Occasionally I wish for a universal standard for these kinds of things. Because all the varying opinions make my head hurt (maybe THAT'S why I have a headache right now).


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

If Tycho just has a small tear in his fin, I wouldn't put in any salt. It can be har do their kidneys & since he doesn't have fin rot, it won't help that much anyways. Just keep his water clean & he should heal right now. My fish just split his tail from flaring too much. He's such a grump. 

I love your snail so much. He's so cute. & I don't think you write in here too much. I enjoy reading your ramblings.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks for the advice!

Against my better judgement, I'm heading out for Petco... I'm not set on a third fish, but if one screams at me... well... we'll see if I resist. And it's not JUST to go to Petco... Xavier* needs gas, and I could use a burger (too lazy to cook).

*I name everything! The laptop is Argentum. The apartment, Cereklos. The car? Xavier. He's a white 2008 PT Cruiser, and I get INFINITE amounts of crap about the fact that I drive a grandpa car that gets horrible gas mileage**, but I do love him. He gets the job done.

**Here's your American-automakers-are-dumb fact of the day! A PT Cruiser gets 24 highway/19 city, despite having a 4 cylinder engine. Why is that? Because a PT Cruiser is classified by the Chrysler as a small truck... so that the average gas mileage on the small truck fleet could be raised to meet EPA standards. First off, they literally did the minimum they could for gas mileage... other cars my size get 30+ easy. And secondly... small truck?! Does a PT Cruiser look like a small truck to you?! I can tell you it certainly doesn't drive like one!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/16/2013: Got my heart stolen... again

He even told me his name in store, when I picked up his cup... well, yeah, betta #3. 

I legitimately, sincerely, honest to goodness-ly have no more room now.

And he's going to have to wait till I eat dinner and get his tank set up, so he probably won't be officially settled till midnight or so, but...

Meet (I'm pretty sure I'll stick with this name) Sherlock.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Update: 

Tank has been arranged, Stress Coat and water have been added, Sherlock was acclimated and is now trying to figure out what the heck is going on! I ended up scarfing dinner, because I was very jazzed to just get my boy properly moved in. 

He's got a great flare, and man oh man, he was inquisitive at the store, but now he's just on a wig-out campaign. He's got a minor bit of fin rot on the tail, but every other fin looks great, just slightly curled. 

And, as I'm typing this, silly fish decided running into the side of the tank at a high rate of speed was a good idea. Give me a heart attack, why don't you? You've been zooming around the centerpiece of your tank, now go explore the freaking thing, will ya? Yeesh.

Thoughts from Sherlock (NOT based on the pictures, just how he's been):
-What is all this space I have? 
-Can I run into this at a high rate of speed?
-GET THAT GUY OUT OF MY TANK. WHO ARE YOU LOOKING AT PUNK, MY GILLS ARE HUGE (mirror reaction).
-What's in the tiny tank next door? It doesn't look like anyone is in there, mom! (Cassini is in there)
-No really, what do I do with all this room?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Another fishy and fuzzy update: 

Sherlock was looking twitchy and darting, and considering some of his Petco cup water made it into his tank during his transfer, and gods know how high the ammonia level in that was, I decided to go ahead and do a 50% WC. Topped off his dose of StressCoat after I was done, and then decided to see if he would eat, and to see what he would eat. Would he accept pellets, like Tycho does? Or would he be picky and I'd have to give him frozen brine shrimp like Esmeralda? 

Turns out, lovely eats pellets! Yay, those are much less messy (though Tycho does get a weekly brine shrimp treat, as I expect Sherlock will in due time). And post WC, he looks much happier from my perspective. Still a little twitchy when he's swimming*, but no darting, and his fins are more relaxed. After observation, his gills do appear inflamed, so daily WC's are a must. I'm just happy he's looking good, and beginning to relax.

~

*My dog back home, Watson, has epilepsy, and Sherlock reminds me a little of the way Watson acts when he seizures... the names in this case, are highly, highly fitting. I am sincerely hoping the twitching is just from ammonia poisoning, and clears up, but if I do end up with a neurologically impaired fish... it's not my first time through the rodeo of an animal with neurological problems.

Watson is on meds for seizures now. He hasn't had a huge episode now in five years. He has his "I'm picking up signals from the aliens" moments frequently though, as we call them. It's like he's sensing something all the rest of us aren't. It's essentially (from what we can gather) his brain glitching out on us. He'll for no reason go staring at the ceiling... occasionally he'll look back and forth across the ceiling. You can wave your hand in front of his face, and there's no reaction. You can say his name... no reaction. His eyes and ears are fine... all you have to do is startle him out of it, or as we usually do, just let it pass. The fourth picture down is the beginning of one of his "alien contact" moments. It usually lasts for about 30 seconds at a time.

Pictures of Watson (because I can) below. He hates cameras, so I usually have to slowly saunter up to him while he's sleeping. 

WATSON FACTS:
-The bottom picture is the most recent one, from a few months ago. He'll be turning 13 on April 11th (looks good for an older fellow, doesn't he?). 
-He acts very cat-like, very deliberate, and sauntering, and always looks like a grump. 
-He hates cuddles, water, being picked up, and cats. 
-He's my first dog. 
-We named him while watching some golfer on TV (Tom Watson, I believe). Dad wanted to name him Stevie Ray or Hendrix (Sense a theme? Mom and I vetoed). 
-Mom and I bought all the supplies for him after getting a tarot reading done that said we would get a dog in two months... Dad capitulated, then said the only breed he would accept was a miniature schnauzer, and a puppy... and the next day, there was an ad in the newspaper for miniature schnauzer puppies... karmic timing has never been so sweet when he realized we would actually be getting a dog, like right then and there.
-Watson is my dog in name only. He adored Mom, but when the parents got divorced, she didn't take him, because she didn't want to stress him out. So he lives with Dad now, and as much as he complains about how expensive he is, I know he loves Watson.
-He was the runt of the litter... and fully grown, he's now almost standard sized. Way to be, Watson.
-Besides epilepsy, he's got a heart murmur, and a skin condition due to an unknown allergy (too expensive to test for, can be controlled with antihistamine).


----------



## Phantom Miria

'WHO ARE YOU LOOKING AT PUNK, MY GILLS ARE HUGE' ROFL!!!!! Seriously though Sherlock is very pretty!!!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/17/2013: Picture dump during a huge storm!

Everyone was so photogenic today! Even Esmeralda, and she's almost impossible to photograph because she moves so fast. So... it's 60mph winds outside, but here's a HUGE picture dump! Enjoy! 

First should be Tycho, then Esmeralda, then Rowan, then Cassini, then finally Sherlock. 

Tycho is my first, my big boy, my golden retriever puppy dog fish. He's my fishy familiar, my best friend, and my homework buddy.

Esmeralda is my little shark fish, my definition of a water elemental, gliding and wriggling through the water. She never stops moving, always gives me attitude, and abhors the camera.

Rowan is Tycho's best friend. He loves to just truck around the tank like it ain't no thing, and she can't decide whether he's a boy or a girl. So she's both.

Cassini is my desk snail. He loves to go fast on the glass, and crawl on the anubias leaves. The way he moves his antenna, it's like he's got something up his sleeve... err, shell... in that really charming sort of way. 

Sherlock, finally... blessed little Sherlock, is my very average boy, with the big old puppy dog eyes. He pouts, he hates it went I set anything on my desk, he loves hanging out in his java moss jungle, and gods bless him, he's really wormed his way into my heart. And he's exceptionally photogenic. And I adore him. 

So, without further ado... here's the gang!


----------



## Phantom Miria

Looking great!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I just made a huge spreadsheet to calculate the costs of my fish. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and see if I can treat my tap water. My start up costs for three fish and two snails is $237.51. But if I have to keep buying water from the LPS, I'm going to expend about $240 a year. I think a trial size of water conditioner and some experimentation over the next month to see how treated tap water tests out is in order. It's not even the ammonia or pH that bothers me, it's the hardness. My tap is 20 GH and 22 KH. The betta water from the store is around 8 for each. 

Economics majors over analyze everything. For the win.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Just tried an air stone in Tycho's tank. That was a no go. Unhappy fish! I hooked the Tetra 3i back up and he's much more relaxed now. 

Also, the filter cartridge for the 3i's seems to be getting a HECK of a lot of debris in them, and the water is much clearer, and since the fish like them, despite opinions otherwise I will be sticking with them for now. As long as everyone is happy, I am happy. 

The air stone has a sweet effect, but Tycho went from rambunctious and happy to cowering in the far corner of the tank.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Also, just went over to say hello to Sherlock, and he too has a tear! In his tail! It's very clean, about the same size as Tycho's, and I feel really bad because I think I might've caused him to blow out earlier when I was flaring him. 

I'm now beginning to wonder if Tycho got blown out too, as all things in his tank were tested and passed the panty hose test. 

Sherlock MIGHT be something in his tank... I did just add a piece of driftwood, but I made sure it was the one with the softest edges and there was no areas that might splinter or be rough to the touch. 

Boys. Just... boys... -sighs- StressCoat for everybody!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/18/2013: Fish make my days so much better.

It's windy. It's cold. It's dark. My wrist hurts because of re-aggravated sprain. The trains are too loud. My class is too dumb. I still feel exhausted from this cold.

But I come home to exuberant and happy fish, and both boys fin tears are healing already! Thank the gods for fast little healers, and for Stress Coat!

Keeping it short today because of the wrist. Hoping it heals quick, I've got so much to do...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I wish I had proper words to describe how much I love these fish. Sherlock has grown on me exponentially since I brought him home Saturday. I loved him when I got him, but I love him even more now. He's a lovely fish. I adore him. I have no words. Augh. Times like these I want to be able to hug my fish.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Another short entry because of my wrist.

I am in love with my fish. Everybody got 50% WC's today. I am in love with my snails. I adore everybody. The urge to get more is overwhelming. The urge to upgrade Sherlock immediately is even more strong, but I have to wait for money to come in at the end of the month. The end.

[I am SO out of it today. I love you all. Blargh.]


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

I'm so glad you like your fish so much. It makes me appreciate mine even more. 

I have 5. I no longer have the urge to get anymore. Five is SO enough. I'm having trouble keeping up with school & tank maintenance, so don't fall into that trap. (I'm sorry to say that tank maintenance usually trumps school work. Oops. =/) Not to mention, the money situation they put you in. The tank, the decor, the heater, filter, food, treats, nets, water, water conditioner, stress coat, AQ salt, Epsom salt, betta hammocks, & who know what else! & you want all of that for every single betta. Oh, & snail buddies. Ahh! So much money. I don't wanna know how much I've spent. So, I would truly consider taken all that into account, which I'm sure you already are. I understand how strong they urge is to get another...then another...& maybe one more. Just think of your future self having to deal with the money issues & the maintenance. 

Anyways, I hope that didn't sound like lecturing. Maybe I was talking to myself a little bit too. Again, I'm glad you like your fish. (Sorry, LOVE your fish) Keep updating. I love reading. & I love pics!

P.S. I hope your wrist gets better.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm an economics major, so believe me, I've gone through the costs, and through the costs again, and again. 

Water changes and maintenance generally do trump homework here, but everything does get done. I've got WC's down to where I can get everyone changed and fed in 25 minutes. 

In other news, I was having a Harry Potter moment and I think my fish are Harry Potter. Tycho would be Harry, because he's genuine, intuitive, a little reckless, and very loveable. Sherlock is Ron... not only is he the color, but he's like Tycho's slightly bumbling sidekick who still loves to show off. Esmeralda is Hermione; always moving and on top of her game, trying to get your attention, and freaking intelligent... and slightly vicious.  I don't know who the snails would be. Rowan might have to be Ginny... she and Tycho have a serious BFF thing going on. Cassini could be Draco... he's a loner, brooding and moody and also very active and intelligent seeming. 

Maybe I'm crazy for Potter-ifying my fish. Maybe I'm just having Potterverse withdrawals. Maybe I just love Harry Potter as much as I love my fish. I don't know. 

Again, out of it. And I'm craving dark chocolate, and cider doughnuts... neither of which I have, which makes me a little sad. I must find something to satisfy my sweet tooth.

And thanks, DU. It's feeling okay in a brace today, and I've managed to get all homework and obligations for the day done, so... I'm hoping as long as I don't push it, it heals up right quick. It was messed up for almost two months this summer, so I'm really sick of this. :/

EDIT: This link is making me Potter-rific this evening. All of the kudos to this kid. http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/this-kid-dressed-as-harry-potter-and-went-to-penn-station-lo


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/20/2013: Photogenic, we are!

Especially Tycho!  -proceeds to flail and fangirl self off of the couch in glee-

Tonight's photos really show off the colors on both boys... and I think I have my photos for the EE photo contest. ;D Go Tycho!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/20/2013: Way to scare the bajeesus out of me, fish!

Come home from class, all the fish are sleeping. Sherlock and Eszie start moving once I say hello, Tycho doesn't. Walk over to Tycho's tank. Stick face in front of tank. Say hello. Fish doesn't move. Starting to get worried. Are his gills moving? I think so. Give a light tap on the side of the tank to get his attention. Nothing. Begin freak-out now. Take lid off and agitate water slightly. Finally, movement and a giant poop. Okay, good. Figure he was sleeping deeply, grab food, because it's feeding time. Drop pellet in water. Tycho ignores. Uh-oh, my voracious eater is ignoring food. I JUST watched him poop, so I know he's probably ready to eat. Finally eats pellet, then zones out and does this weird, mesmorizing, never before seen wriggle, slowly like a serpent dancing to a snake charmer's pipe... then he stops and starts to go sideways. Cue more freak-out. Man, good thing I'm heading to the store tonight because Epsom salt! Agitate water surface again, he snaps out of it, then greedily eats his next two pellets. 

Silly fish, DO NOT SCARE ME LIKE THAT. I'm figuring he's either exhausted from that giant fish poop he just took, or was REALLY off in dream land when I woke him up. Either way, he's patrolling the tank now like normal, swimming normally, but I've decided to stop the AQ salt for his tail rip and Stress Coat for tonight. Tonight, he's just getting warm, clean water for his water change. 

Fish is going to give me a heart attack. I'm doing homework by his tank today, so I can keep an eye on him. Bloody fish... so many tiny heart attacks. 

In other news, wrist in more heavy duty wrap now. Think I slept on it wrong last night (thanks, self). Now it's mostly immobile, but I can still move my fingers, and they don't hurt as of now, so it could be worse. Still, I have a ton of writing assignments to do. Wrist rest isn't possible as a college student, ugh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/20/2013: Parameters, water changes, and snails, oh my!

Took a sample of everybody's water into Preuss for some analysis. Results posted below.

Tycho and Rowan:
pH 7.6
Ammonia .25
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
GH 9
KH 4
Recommendation: Change 25% of tank water 3 times within 7 days.

Esmeralda:
pH 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0-trace
Nitrate 0
GH 7
KH 2
Recommendation: Change 25% of tank water 2 times within 7 days.

Cassini:
pH 6.8
Ammonia .5
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 8
GH 5
KH 3
Recommendation: Change 50% of tank water 5 times within 7 days.

Sherlock:
pH 6.6
Ammonia 2.0 (eeep)
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
GH 6
KH 2
Recommendation: Change 50% of tank water 5 times within 7 days.

Explanations: Both Tycho and Esmeralda are not looking bad. Tycho got a 50% WC, and Esmeralda a 25% WC when I got home. Cassini got an 80% WC (I can see him cruising his tank from here, bless his little snail soul). Sherlock... she asked how long I'd had him, if he had ammonia poisoning or fin rot when I got him (yes to both), and we decided that probably some part of that, since he's been getting 50% WC's daily from me and is so new, is from his fin rot and ammonia poisoning. Regardless, little man got his first 100% WC today, and oh boy, he was NOT a happy camper during that. I really cannot wait to get him and Cassini into a 2.5 gallon once funds come through in December.

I invested in a bottle of Prime. Even though the betta water from the store is treated, I figured the standard 2 drops per gallon probably wouldn't hurt. More importantly, I want to test it on my tap water, and see how that reads out, because if I can wean these guys off Preuss's betta water and onto tap water, I save a huge chunk of change, instead of having to go buy water. Besides, I won't be living here after next May, I've got to get myself as independent of Preuss water as possible, because I'm likely moving an hour away once May gets here, and coming back twice a week for water would be completely unfeasible.

Now, the fun... I got shark lady a snail. I am slightly terrified to see what happens, but I did. Tycho's adjusted really well, and she's got some algae going on, so... we're going to try it. Said snail is presently unnamed... I might want to see if he survives the night first (I say this jokingly, but I am serious). He's a red nerite with black spots, and very pretty. I hope she doesn't eat him. The good news is that his bag is in her tank to acclimate him right now, and she hasn't actually noticed him yet. Just the fact that this giant bag is in her swimming space.

When I was acclimating Rowan, Tycho went crazy trying to flare at and get into the bag, to get to the snail. I guess I was expecting similar with Esmeralda. We'll see...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I AM CRYING SO HARD. 

TYCHO IS MAKING ME A BUBBLE NEST, AND IT'S HIS FIRST, AND I'M WATCHING HIM WORK SO DANG HARD ON THIS THING AND I AM CRYING BECAUSE MY BOY IS BUILDING ME A BUBBLE NEST. I THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD NEVER COME.

MY BEST FRIEND IS LAUGHING AT ME OVER SKYPE AND POINTING OUT MY HORMONES ARE PROBABLY CAUSING THIS GROSS OVER-REACTION. MY BABY IS GROWING UP. AHHHHHHH, BUBBLES! WATCHING HIM BUILD THIS IS IMPRESSIVE AND ADORABLE AND I AM FALLING OFF THE COUCH NOW. CRYING. I CANNOT. MY SWEET BOY.

[This update brought to you by 'can somebody get this girl some chocolate, stat?']


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I am so proud!  He's so cute working on this!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153516611005112&l=7833770316908049139

I hope this shows up. He's so adorable! And shiny!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/21/2013: Dead snail? Alive snail? Ninja snail?

It's the last one. The bag had been floating and I'd been adding water slowly over three hours (was doing homework, story of my life), and the snail hadn't moved since about the 20 minute mark of acclimation. So I took the bag out, put some water in a cup, and put the snail in, to see if it was dead. It wasn't clinging real well to the side of the bag.

In the cup, I keep looking over every five minutes, and the snail is in a different place every time I look, so unless I have the best poltergeist ever, ninja snail. I'm VERY slowly watching him move, and he doesn't appear to have any antenna. He literally just doesn't exist outside his shell. A good choice for Esmeralda's tank, as she doesn't have anything to bite at, and there won't be any sudden movements. 

Good job snail. I guess I should find you a fitting name, and then put you in the tank and see what you and Eszie do.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Put the new snail on the piece of drift wood (flat surface). Walk over to grab water. Hear small clanking sound. Esmeralda has knocked the new snail off the driftwood... probably not intentionally, she just moves so fast. So now the snail is on the gems on the bottom. I'm hoping that when I go over to check in ten minutes, it's moved. I would hate for it to die.  Like I said, was doing fine in the cup... I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/21/2013: 5am success

Success! Third time was the charm, and Phaedra Li is officially off to the races in Esmeralda's tank! The good news is Esmeralda doesn't seem remotely aggressive. Thank the gods! 

Now here's a picture. I need to get to bed. My circadian rhythm is so screwed up.


----------



## Aquatail

I love your journal! ^_^ Your writing is awesome! Sherlock looks exactly like my boy Phox did when I brought him home. He's grown to be a very handsome boy (he's my avatar) and I'm sure Sherlock will grow up handsomely as well! The video is adorable, I could see it just fine and you have a very pretty name. My newest boy is small, and yet he makes bubble nests several times bigger than he is. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Aww, thanks so much for reading! 

Sherlock is battling a little bit of fin rot, and it's hard to say whether it's responding to water changes and AQ salt. It looks like new growth is trying to happen where some of it was, so I'm hoping with some TLC that clears up. 

I don't find many other people named Eva, so... I've always liked my name.  I didn't have four other Eva's in my class, like some of the Emily's and Ben's and so on. Twas nice. 

So, today's quick fish update while I'm at it: everyone's been fed. Sherlock is getting a 75% WC tonight, and he's the only one scheduled tonight I think. Tycho might get a 25%, I'll have to take a look at how the tear in his fin is healing. Phaedra is doing very well in Esmeralda's tank. She's scooting up the side just fine, and Eszie hasn't even noticed her. I'm honestly shocked she's not having a huge conniption fit over her new companion, but... it's a pleasant shock.


----------



## finn17

I love reading your diary!  quite entertaining.
Ahhhhh my boy Jem also made his very first bubble nest 2 days ago and I was so happy I couldn't believe my eyes at first. It sucked that I had to ruin it because coincidentally that was his 50% water change day :/


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tycho is presently working on another one in the back corner by the heater. I managed to not completely ruin his first one when I WC'd, but the bubbles did break up to go all over the tank. So there are bubbles EVERYWHERE now. 

Tycho's also doing this weird thing where he goes very slightly sideways, kind of like a car does on a race track, and then swims around in circles a few times at high speed, and then he goes back to bubble nesting. I don't think it's serious, as he's been eating and acting normally otherwise, but it does compel me to want to pick up some epsom salt tomorrow just so I have some on hand in case anyone gets swim bladder issues in the future.

Rowan is fine... she basically lives on the rock in Tycho's tank, so I can't say he's doing the job I got her to do (clean the algae off the sides of the tank) but hey... if he's happy, I'm happy. 

Sherlock got a 50% WC today too. I saw what might've been the beginnings of a bubble nest in his, so I felt really bad about doing it. Tomorrow he's getting a 100%... oh man, he's not going to like being cupped. Fun fact of the day: I can hear Sherlock chew his food. It sounds like glass on glass almost when he chews. It's a little weird, and kind of endearing.

Esmeralda and Phaedra are doing fine, I'm happy to report. Phaedra has been going up and down the front of the tank all day. Yay!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/22/2013: Everybody got to flare at one another!

I took Sherlock out for a 100% WC, and then decided that what the heck, let's see what everyone does when I show them to each other.

My wrist is still quite bum, and I've got a significant other here for the weekend, but here, have some great pictures, especially of the boys going at each other. I saw breeding stripes on Esmeralda, but they didn't show up in the pictures.  [Rowan makes an appearance in the Tycho pictures ]


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/23/2013: It's cold and windy here, and I go wine tasting tonight.

Not to much to update fish-wise. Sherlock is getting his last treatment with AQ salt for fin rot today and a 50% WC. I'm also going in to get my tap water with Prime added tested so... 0.0 We'll see how that goes, I guess. I hope it treats it well enough to switch over. Buying betta water is expensive.

I go red wine tasting tonight. I expect I will die because of it, I'm not huge on reds, but I'm making myself go because I want the experience for my wine course. The Pinot Noir and Malbec, I am excited for. The Garnacha and Cabernet Sauvignon? Not so much. 

We did crack open the bottle of Beaujolais Nouveau last night. Great gods, that was so good! Light, fruity, yeasty and toasty... a great, great young red. Get it while it lasts, because Beaujolais is meant to be drunk quickly because of carbonic maceration! ;D

Much love, and such. Tycho is still bubble nesting, which makes me happy. I'll be around more tomorrow night. Weekends with the SO generally means I'm not on a computer much.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/24/2013: -insert witty title here-

My wrists are both wrapped. I'm doing Epsom salt soaks to try and help the sprains, but OW. I am so sick of this sprain thing!

Tycho is tail biting, me thinks. Lovely little u-shaped bits out of his tail today. Silly fish! That's not what you're supposed to do! Augh!

Last night's wine tasting was great. The Cab was a good Cab, even if I don't like Cab. Loved the Pinor Noir. The Malbec was disappointing. The Garnacha was out, so we had Rioja instead. The SO liked that better than I did. 

Then we came home and had two bottles, Moscato and Beaujolais Nouveau. I play video games better when inebriated. Who knew?

I just want my wrists to get better, and my fish to be happy. :/ So much to do, no rest for me. Bahhh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/25/2013: Oh yes, I forgot

Yesterday was my one month mark with Tycho! Even with tail biting, I feel pretty good! Everyone is content otherwise!

Also, took all the gravel out of Tycho's tank. I was sick of it. It also got a rearrangement. I've decided that Sundays are going to be "rearrange Tycho's tank" days. I need to keep him entertained, apparently.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/25/2013: Short and sweet

The boys have built me bubble nests. I think only Sherlock and Cassini will get WC's today... my wrists are killing me after all my homework.

Asking for the API Freshwater Master Test Kit for Christmas and my birthday. Literally everything else is gift cards. Haha. I love my fish.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Reheated boyfriend's delicious lasagna for dinner. Also submitted my resignation for NaNoWriMo. Wrists just not able to handle that and homework. Bummed.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/26/2013: Tycho's got this bubble nest thing figured out.

:-D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

An acquaintance of mine got four Glo Fish for a 3 gallon tank, and one just died. Oh dear. I know he probably needs at least five fish because they school, and at least 10, and probably 20 gallons, but I know he's even more broke than I am... so I suggested hunting around for a good deal to bump them up in tank size to at least a 5.5 gallon (no idea what he's working with for room), and suggested as they are, 50% WC's daily with a 100% once a week. We'll see how that goes, I guess... he also didn't treat the tap water he's putting them in... -sigh-

In other news, I have a blanket fort, am marathoning on Netflix, and the pizza delivery guy who was just here was amazing. I answered the door and he was like "I bring you magical cheesy goodness, for I am the pizza fairy!" I tipped him a little more than I was anticipating (poor college kid for the win).


----------



## Aquatail

Please give Tycho my congratulations on such a lovely bubble nest! 

As for the Glofish, does Petco still do the "dollar a gallon" thing? He'd need something to cover it with, but the tank itself would be a lot cheaper. I don't know if they still do it, though, sorry. According to a mod on the Petco forum last month it's not running, so it doesn't look like it's running at the moment.  Even so, I'd look around to see if you can find just the simple tank itself and use something else to cover it with. I don't know about everyone else, but I've found that finding a tank with a cover is a lot pricier than just getting the simple tank.

It sounds like you had a really fun evening! Now I want to build a fort, haha.  And yes, I agree about the awesome pizza guy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

We'll have to see. Like I said, I know he's pretty broke, so... knowing him, his roommates and him got the fish because, but he is also pretty empathetic, and seems pretty depressed about the first fish dying. I guess we'll have to see how it pans out. 

Tomorrow is homework and packing for Thanksgiving. I can't believe it's already Thanksgiving time! Where has this school year gone?!


----------



## Aquatail

Well I hope everything turns out ok. Oh, and I know some people use like tupperware tubs as well.

More like where has this year gone!? Are you going somewhere for Thanksgiving, since you said packing? A lot of my family is in one pretty close area, so we never have to go anywhere for holidays like Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm heading home for Thanksgiving. I go to school in East Lansing, but dad lives in Grand Haven, his girlfriend lives in Holland, and we're having Thanksgiving in Grand Rapids... I'm going to be logging a tidy sum of miles, going from EL to GR to GH to Holland to GR and back to EL by the end of the weekend. Bleh. Probably about 300 miles round trip, if I were driving from East Lansing to Grand Haven without all the middle crap it'd be 100 miles and an hour and forty minutes one way. 

A bunch of trivial junk and nonsense, but it's a four day weekend away from the fish, and I'm a little nervous, haha. I'm hauling my laundry home, and restocking my groceries with some financial assistance from my dad. It'll be nice to see my dog Watson again. Dad just got him his final hair cut before winter, by his next hair cut in April he'll look like a walking shag rug. 

I'll have to see if I can snag doggy pictures. No guarantees, he's a grump and hates the camera.

This has been your 5am ramble.


----------



## Aquatail

Wow, that's a long trip.

Is it 5am where you are? I'm near the pacific coast so it's only about 2am here.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Yeah. Michigan is about as far west as you can be and still be on Eastern Time, haha. I am a total night owl, and it's probably bad for me. I'll tackle that hurdle after graduation. 

The urge to go out and get Sherlock's new tank tonight is strong, as I just found out money will be here Monday, so I wouldn't feel terrible buying it now if I can replace that cash out of my bank account Monday. But I leave tomorrow for Thanksgiving break... but if I got it now, and since I'm planning on using his current decor, it would be more difficult for him to have an ammonia spike in a 2.5 gallon tank in comparison to a one gallon... decisions, decisions!

Tank upgrade costs: $14 for the tank, $8 for the mesh lid, $9 for the heater, $8 for the ammonia reader = $41.34 after tax
Others that I would get because if I'm getting for Sherlock, I can't not get what I wanted for Tycho = $4.50 for betta water (starting the switch over AFTER Thanksgiving, when I have time to observe them and their behaviors to switching), $2.99 for a plastic plant for Tycho to rest on (Sherlock loves his, and Tycho tail bites and needs more distraction), $3.99 for either hornwort or anacharis (haven't decided which yet), $4.99 for driftwood = $17.45 after tax.
Total = $58.79 total. $43.95 at Preuss and $14.84 at Petco (only getting tank at Petco, because cheaper). 

Then there's how I split that between debit and credit... ughhh! It'd probably be Tycho on debit, Sherlock on credit, but still. Blargh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Decision is to just get Tycho's stuff tonight. I've got a roundabout at the local bars on Friday night with a friend that will be going on the credit card, and a writer's meet-up Sunday, so... and I know I'll feel much better about things if I can pay for Sherlock's upgrade in cold, hard, tangible cash. So... off to grab some stuff for Tycho!


----------



## Aquatail

Lucky fishies!  I'm curious, what kind of heaters do you get? In store, the cheapest heater I can find around here is $15. And what do you mean by "ammonia reader"? Is it test stripes or a little kit thing? Test stripes here are like $12. Hmm... Comparing prices with different places is interesting...

One of my boys absolutely loves his plant. ^_^ He's such a lazy boy and spends a good portion of his day resting on it. One of its little "branches" is actually broken and I would consider replacing the plant, but I'm worried what he would do if he discovers his favorite plant has been swapped with something so... clean... :lol:

I'm a night owl too. Sometimes I stay up all night... It's so much quieter...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I have Deep Blue Heat Stik 7.5 watt heaters for my tank. They're not adjustable, but they've brought the temperature up to a cozy 80 degrees for both tanks, from 74, so they do the job well.

The ammonia reader is officially called Seachem Ammonia Alert. They're a little thing that suction cups to the inside of the tank and reads the ammonia levels for you constantly. It's only got a 15 minute lag time (though it can take up to four hours for readings to drop back down to a lower level) but it lets me know with a glance how much ammonia (approximately) is in the tank: 0, .05, .2, or .5ppm. If it ever nudges .05 even, I WC. I'm happy to say both my 2.5's like to sit in the 0ppm range. Sherlock, when he gets his upgrade, will get one as well.

In other news, EVERYBODY got some hornwort (they gave me a massive thing of it, which I then spent an hour combing over to make sure there were no hitchhiking snails; only found one snail egg sac, and I got rid of that immediately), and Tycho got spoiled. He's got a huge new piece of driftwood with some hornwort loosely attached to it, and a new plastic plant to relax on (if he uses it half as much as Sherlock uses his, it's worth it). I'll have to post pictures of the jungles in every tank later. But for now, pasta for dinner, and some homework!


----------



## Aquatail

How interesting, I've never seen those heaters before. This is the first I'm hearing of the ammonia alert thing too.

Wow! Spoiled fishies! :lol:


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

11/29/2013: Cassini and I are safe in Grand Haven!

The ABS brakes only came on once!  We've got about 5 or 6 inches of snow here at home, and I can see that snow plow man has visited at some point in the past day. Anyways, Cassini is still in his cup because I'm waiting for the snail-itat to warm up to room temperature. 

For now, Top Gear UK!  And my ninth glass of wine today... er, since waking up today.


----------



## logisticsguy

Look at the Tycho bubblenests! Very nice. I need him to come to my house and train Jupiter for me.

Nine glasses of wine must make the wrist feel a little bit better.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I love Tycho's bubblenests! I'm so proud of him! 

And yes, you could certainly say that, hahaha. Hopefully, rest, NSAIDs, and the brace help. I'm so sick of tendonitis. Especially since it's my right wrist, and I'm... right handed. I have so much homework to do, I really cannot afford for this to persist.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/1/2013: Only coming home to slight chaos...

The good: Everyone was happy to see me and was alive and well, just hungry.

The bad: Mr. Sherlock has a fin shredding problem. Doesn't look like he's bitten it, but my hypothesis after watching him for the last hour is this; when he gets stressed out, he likes to cram himself under the driftwood in his tank. I have watched him shimmy under there four or five times since getting home, and that is new behavior to me. He's right next to me now, because apparently, he needs some reassurance. His fin rot, on the other hand, is completely gone, and his tail looks great. Note to self; give Sherlock darkness when gone for long periods, he appears to have separation anxiety.

The ugly: The hornwort I got last week is doing great in everybody's tank! Except the tank I intended for, Tycho's. It looked like a Christmas tree had exploded all over the tank with needles, and when I went to take the one intact strand of hornwort out, it literally melted/crumbled in my hands. His anubias is still doing okay, and so is his java moss, but to say I cussed a ridiculous amount while trying to siphon out the needle-palooza is an understatement. No more hornwort for Tycho.

So, everyone has a nickname now too. 

Tycho and Sherlock are the Divas.
Esmeralda is Shark Lady.
Cassini is my Buddy.
Rowan is just Snail.
Phaedra is Ninja Snail (I see she's moved around, but to this day I've never caught her in the act of moving... yeah).

Wrist hurts, so I'm out now.


----------



## Aquatail

Yay for Sherlock's lack of fin rot! I hope his other fin problems go away soon!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/02/2013: Picture spam of everybody! 

You know the drill, haha. Tycho, Esmeralda, and Sherlock. Rowan makes a guest appearance in a few of Tycho's photos.

Also, a gift from Sherlock to me (and all of us! I am so proud!) at the end! Enjoy!


----------



## Aquatail

Yay! Bubble nest! Awesome pictures! ^_^


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Did I just cut almost five inches off my hair at three in the morning? Yes, yes I did.

Because right now I'm so apathetic about most things I'm making bad decisions (the staying up late, not the hair... the hair looks much better and my head is so much lighter!).


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/2/2013: Sherlock and Cassini get new digs.

There's even a special guest appearance by me at the end! I think that's a first for this diary. Anyways, enjoy my grumpy little confused Sherlock, and my speed racer snail Cassini!

PS - The one of Sherlock going through the well is my favorite... I hope he chooses to do that over wedging himself under the driftwood and shredding his fins... silly fish.


----------



## Aquatail

Lovely pictures! ^_^ And looking at the last picture of you I actually thought "Hi Eva!", lol. It's funny to see a face after associating a person with a picture for so long.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

So, you finally upgraded Sherlock to a new tank? & you mode Cassini in with him? Just want to understand. 

I turned 21 as of midnight. Now, I can go on my own wine adventures after reading about yours! & of course, your tanks & all their inhabitants look wonderful!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

@Aquatail It is a little surreal to have an actual picture of me up on here, haha. Not my greatest photo, but candid at least.

@Deranged Yes, Sherlock has 2.5 gallons of home space now, and watching him try to figure out what he's doing with all that room is pretty entertaining. I'm glad to see he's an equal opportunist when it comes to space usage, just like Tycho... Esmeralda really only sticks to one side of her tank about 75% of the time. And yes, Cassini is in with him. Also, happy birthday!  

I think I have another case like Esmeralda and Phaedra, because just like those two, Sherlock has not even acknowledged Cassini's existence. I'm not sure if it's because he's still freaking out/exploring, or if he's decided Cassini is of no consequence to him. I guess we'll find out how that goes the next few days. 

He's flying around from one side to another. I hope he calms down here soon, or else he'll be just as hard as Esmeralda to get a picture of from now on, haha.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/03/2013: They told me I could be anything I wanted to be... so I became a crowntail...

With special guest appearance by Cassini the magical floating plant climbing extraordinaire! 

[Hey, at least Tycho's stopped biting, from what I can tell... maybe now he'll gain that lovely delta tail back...]

[In personal news, went on a run, got my internship offered to me for a third semester because I am awesome, scored a lovely set of four hardcover Sherlock Holmes books for the boy for Christmas for less than $30, and then rewarded myself with sushi, before coming home and WC'ing Tycho and Esmeralda. And my wrist hurts a lot less today... sticking to that ibuprofen regiment, I'm glad things are slowly feeling better.]


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I spy with my little eye... a small but definite bubble nest lurking in the back corner of Sherlock's tank by the heater! The little sneak.  He's so spastic, but incredibly endearing. 

Now, if I can get Tycho to make with the bubbles again as well after doing so many changes to his tank, I'll be really happy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Noticed the appearance of small red rashes randomly on me in the shower earlier much like one I had earlier in November when I was sick. Google is my friend, it's a lovely little skin rash called pityriasis rosea. No identified cause, generally precluded by upper respiratory infection (what I had in November), affects women ages 10-35. 50% of cases have severe itching (I don't... yay). Best news though is that it's not contagious, doesn't require treatment (only to relieve itching... which I do not have) and goes away in 4 to 12 weeks on its own.

So... I'm just going to be a little red and splotchy for a little while? Life... 

In other news, that shower makes me feel wide awake, which is bad, as I have to be up at 9:30am... so, not doing anything halfway, I think it's time to order Insomnia Cookies.  If I'm going to be up all night on a night I fully intended to be in bed by 1am, I might as well do it right.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Was about to turn out the lights and head to bed when lo and behold, I see a lovely bubblenest in Tycho's tank.

Wish granted


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tycho guarding his bubble nest, and Sherlock's bubble nest with Cassini lurking.

Wrist is still quite sore, and I'm suffering severe lack of motivation, but hey... senior year of college, man. I applied for graduation today! Bachelor of Sciences here I come!


----------



## dramaqueen

Not much longer and you'll have that degree.  Don't start slacking off now that you're so close. lol


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

The good news is that even with the apathy, the lowest I'll get is a 3.4 for the semester, as long as I maintain things. I'm hoping next semester is better. I had one class this semester with a professor who I sincerely could not understand (the accent and then five minute long sentences = I'll just teach myself off the Power Points), and another that was drier that tinder in a drought... drone voice. Blehh.

I love learning, but after a solid sixteen and a half years of my life in school I think I'm ready to be done with formal education.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Was going to bed last night (err... this morning...), and did my customary good night to everyone when I noticed that Phaedra was not chilling out on the side of the tank like she always is (ninja snail). Got concerned, brought the flashlight out... she was on the floor of the tank, upside down. I quickly got her out, and placed her in one of the Petsmart betta containers I have with a small piece of algae wafer. I didn't know if she was alive or dead.

Got up this morning to go to class, and she still hadn't moved, but when I came home from class, she's now in the middle of the cup, when she was a lot closer to the side earlier. She is still ninja snail.

Anyways, once she seems more back to normal, ninja-ing her way around the cup and what have you, I'm going to go ahead and place her in the QT tank, which is presently housing some extra bits of java moss and decor that doesn't have a home. She can have it all to herself, have some places to explore, and it's in a low traffic and stress area with no fishy companions. Poor girl gave me such a fright.

As to how she got to the bottom of the tank and upside down, considering I last saw her on the glass near the top, I have no idea. Esmeralda never stops moving and can be aggressive, so I'm wondering if she got knocked down or what. Anyways... yeah.

Now, a short nap, some homework, and then the boyfriend is here for the weekend! YAY!


----------



## Aquatail

I'm glad Phaedra is ok!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Well, Phaedra has not moved in 24 hours now, and when I tilted her cup to see if she was hanging on to the bottom, she just slid all the way across it. I'll give her tonight to see if she's dead or not (there is no smell yet), but it might be SIP Phaedra.

Note to self: next time I get a snail, go for more active little buggers. :/

In other news, the boyfriend is cooking pork with cranberry sauce for dinner. Yummm!


----------



## Aquatail

Oh, poor Phaedra...


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry about Phaedra.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Errr, so... I did a thing? A thing where I decided I'm going to self-publish my latest NaNoWriMo novel? And like, I'm going to maybe earn money for it? I'm terrified and slightly scared, and why did I do this? Oh yeah, because I'm procrastinating studying for finals?!

-cue a good long scream, and I go hide under a blanket- 

It's on Leanpub, under Solivagant Souls. Not officially published, but editing is in process, and once I get a few chapters edited, it'll be on sale. I'm excited and nervous, and that's why there's a lot of question marks everywhere.

In fish news; I'm slowly switching to tap water. The 25% WC tonight on all tanks was tap treated with Prime, so we'll see how it goes. If I can get them to 100% tap with no ill effects, that would be amazing, and it would save me money and gas... both of which are nice things to save as a college kid.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Okay, story has been released for the masses to buy. I'm excited and nervous for feedback on it. My friends think its good. I don't know what to think myself. I laughed and cried a lot while writing it, so the emotion invoking component is there. 

Only two chapters are up at the moment, because Leanpub encourages you to publish and make it available as you write. Now, that's about 13,000 words... of a current 87,000 or so words story wise. I'm expecting this thing to top out near 150,000 words.

To put that in perspective, at present it's about as long as Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (85,141 words). I'm expecting it to top out just shy of Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince (168,923 words). That is your idea of how big this should be.

It's got a bit of language, it's got some mature content, both in medical graphic description and sexuality. 

Summary: 
Four best friends struggle to make their way through a world devestated by a fast-moving, drug resistant virus. Packing pains, survival strategy arguments, and moral decisions abound! The real question is do they have what it takes to survive?

So... you want something to read this holiday season? I don't know if I'm allowed to advertise directly on here, but it's going to be a lot of book for pretty cheap in electronic format. Comes in PDF, MOBI, and EPUB. You could pay as little as 99 cents for such a feat of blood and sweat and tears. The suggested price is $4.99, because hey, I've worked pretty hard on this thing, and money does help the world go around when you're in college.

Do you feel like it's worth more? Hey, that's cool too. You pay what you like.

Alright, so head to Leanpub, and search for Solivagant Souls. I get 80% of the royalties (donating 10% to NaNoWriMo and Leanpub gets 10%... business to run and all that). 

And if you buy and you read it, let me know what you think of it. Like I said, the eyes that have seen this so far are best friends, and I'd appreciate knowing if they're biased as heck, or if it really is a decent piece of writing.

I'm done advertising now. I don't have a ton of communities to spread the word on, and I value you guys a heck of a lot, so... everyone has to start somewhere (after Facebook), right?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My black thumb is showing. The anubias in both of the boy's tanks has melted. Ugh. Kept them on the other side of the tank from the heater, since Tycho's first one butted up against the heater and catastrophically melted. 

Seems the only thing that likes Tycho's tank is java moss. So I took some out of Esmeralda's earlier today (I'll get to her tank in a sec), rinsed it, let it soak for about six hours, then popped it into his, hoping adding more makes up for having to fish out the melted anubias. 

Sherlock's tank has some hope for one of the anubias... three of the five leaves were melted off, but the roots and the other two leaves look great for now, so we'll see? The other melted at my touch. His hornwort is looking okay... took a tiny bit that was slightly browning out.

Esmeralda's tank, on the other hand, is doing fantastic. Lovely anubias, growing great. Hornwort spreading nicely. Java moss chilling out in the corner as usual.

All tanks got 75% WC's tonight, and of the 75% replaced, 75% of that was treated tap. The last 25% replaced is still betta water, as I still have quite a bit of that left, and I am weaning them off the betta water, not going cold turkey.

I'm hoping the removal of the melted plants encourages my snails to come back down into the water. Both Rowan and Cassini have been chilling out at the water line for the past few days, both not moving... which while neither behavior is particular out of the question for nerite snails, they're eerily synced up for my tastes. Cassini has already made his way back in... Rowan is still up at the waterline, but he did move from the side of the tank to the back at some point in the last 24 hours so...

Silly fish. Silly snails. <3 I do love them.

A final note I forgot to mention. Phaedra has been buried, in my potted anita bush. I wanted to bury her outside, but the ground is frozen. It's supposed to feel like -8 or something tomorrow night. Ewwww. So many slide offs all over the state. Come on, Michiganders, we're supposed to know how to drive in this stuff. :/


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow, that's cool that you published a book! Good luck with it!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks! I've got one purchase so far, from one of my aforementioned best friends, who wanted to be first, haha.

So, nothing much going on today except feedings. I think Tycho's tail is looking better on the bottom and worse on the top. I've decided, since he doesn't seem too bothered by it, as long as it looks healthy, I won't let myself stress about it too much.

I did have a dream about getting another betta during my unintended four hour nap this afternoon (oops). A lovely grey/blue body, fading to a dull yellow and clear on the fins. Delta tailed boy. He was very lovely, and I woke up feeling a bit confused, and slightly concerned that if I see that betta in any store I go to anytime soon, I'm going to break my words and get a fourth... especially since everyone's basically on treated tap water now. >.< 

-sighs heavily- And I told the significant other that I wouldn't either, considering we're getting an apartment together come May and while we're pretty sure most places won't object to having a fish or three, having too many might be a no-no. -screeches a bit- Ugh.

That dream was way too vivid. I guess I'm going to study for my macroecon exam tomorrow and try not to think about it.


----------



## Rosencrantz32

At least you didn't dream of an Aquabid fish. Those are way harder to resist.... >.>


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/16/2013: Good heavens, it's been busy!

I've been relaxing away from the rest of the world over the weekend after finals, and tonight, it's been packing for taking the fish home. Each aquarium is coming, as well as 1.7 liters of water from each of their tanks (that's how big the cranberry juice bottles I've been hoarding and cleaning out are), so hopefully getting into their tanks at home tomorrow will feel only like a 50% WC or so, instead of shocking them with all new water.

Everybody has a sanitized betta cup from Petsmart (1 tbsp bleach to a whole sink full of water for ten minutes, then in order: hot water soak for 10 minutes, cold water soak for 10 minutes, air dry, hot water rinse for two minutes, hot water rinse for two minutes, cold water rinse for two minutes, air dry, hot water rinse for two minutes... I wanted to make extra sure the bleach was gone). The cups are separated by a cardboard interlocking divider (I feel crafty! Oh so crafty!), and a towel is packed around the edges. The cups are further padded by their own washclothes, and a hand warmer will be between the towel and washclothes (don't want to overheat the plastic). This in turn will be draped over with a blanket (with a sizeable air hole) and the heat will be cranked in the car until temperatures are to where I feel comfortable in a t-shirt ambient. 

Each fish has a bag, with it's decor and live plants (with a bit of water in Ziploc baggies) due to be in it, along with siphon equipment and giant turkey basters for each tank. The general betta bag will have all food in it, along with Prime, StressCoat, and a half a cup of AQ salt and epsom salt (I prepare for all circumstances) as well as a thing of Betta Fix (... ALL circumstances).

I'm very jazzed to give everyone's tank a good wipedown once everything is out of them, especially Tycho's. Since the hornwort exploded, I'm STILL finding pieces during every water change.

Speaking of Tycho, just as I was coming to terms that he could tail bite and I wouldn't care as long as he was healthy... a very thin black around the latest bite. 90% WC, spent half an hour furiously turkey basting any and all debris I could find (HORNWORT, D*MN YOU), and added a liberal amount of StressCoat (probably double the normal dosage). I will be WC'ing him daily, as I did with Sherlock when he had fin rot, and if it gets worse even with daily WC's, I will mix in a solution of AQ salt (When I treated Sherlock, it was however much AQ salt to the gallon, predissolved in the Petco betta cup, after each WC for a week... it only took a week to resolve). Silly fish and his unfortunate habit (despite more decor, more interaction, less interaction, moving things around in his tank... -le sigh-).

I... think that's the whole update for everybody? I will post sometime tomorrow night to let you all know how the car trip goes. It's 100 miles from doorstep to doorstep, and I usually make it in about an hour and forty minutes but man... the roads are sloppy locally right now. The boyfriend had to go on the same interstate I do, opposite direction, to go home tonight and said it was fine, but... the west side of the state is notorious for lake effect snow showers whenever it d*mn well wants to, pretty much, so... if the drive is bad at any point, I expect it to be west of Grand Rapids (the second half of the drive). 

I'll check back in, safely entrenched in Grand Haven with the fish settled tomorrow night. 

XOXO
Eva


----------



## Aquatail

Good luck on the trip!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/17/2013: We are all safe and sound!

It took two and a half hours to pack the fish and tanks and water and supplies, and another hour and a half when I got home to unload and re acclimate and set up everybody, but we're all here and safe!

Esmeralda and Tycho were very stressed out upon arrival (lots of stripes for her and heavy breathing for him), but Sherlock was surprisingly chill. I thought he would be the one to freak out, but no.

So everyone is set up, and everyone has eaten. Tycho and Esmeralda are in the kitchen, and Sherlock is in my bedroom. Dad was being very passive-aggressive about my fish, but then he ate, and seems better about it now (he can get cranky when he hasn't eaten, and he and I aren't on great terms anyways).

I went out with my best friend tonight to relax. He got me a spice cabinet and a bracelet for my Birth-mas presents. I got him a Doctor Who shirt that says "Keep Calm and Don't Regenerate" and he loves it  We also went for a walk, or rather, a slip and slide down the boardwalk, haha. It was great! Cold and icy, but great!

I am glad to be home... not to clean the basement though. Ewww.


----------



## Aquatail

Glad everyone arrived safely! ^_^


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/17/2013: Gratuitous grumpy old man dog pictures incoming.

Watson is my 12 year old miniature schnauzer. He's very cat-like, in that he'll choose when to interact with you, and if he doesn't want you, he doesn't want you, only exception being when it's time for drugs (for epilepsy, and a skin allergy... he also has a heart murmur). Most of the time, he's pretty aloof with me, but today he granted me both a cuddle session and pictures, both rare occurrences. I think he knows I don't feel good today.

All the fish are doing well. I'm hoping Tycho's tail heals up, Sherlock's fins FINALLY aren't shredded anymore, and his tail is regrowing beautifully, and Esmeralda is... well, Esmeralda. 

Without further ado, Watson pictures!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*hugs the little Schnauzer* So cute! Glad everyone arrived safely!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/23/2013: Busy, busy, busy!

Okay, so, totally checking in here, it's been pretty freaking busy here lately!

Michigan is basically encased in ice, except for right on the lakeshore where I live. No power outages here, but tons in Lansing. I'm glad I didn't leave the fish behind, I have no clue if my apartment back in Lansing has power or not.

I turned 22. It was everything I ever wanted 21 to be (AKA I actually got a bit drunk, haha), and I got lots of awesome gifts (divination set, history book, animal totem book, ergonomic mouse pad, lots of tea, gift card to fancy running store), and my boyfriend was here all weekend!

I didn't get any birthday gifts besides the gift card because Dad's girlfriend mixed up my birthday and Christmas presents, and apparently they all come in sets of multiple gifts for one purpose, so they couldn't just pick one to give me, because all gifts have at least one other complementary gift and they didn't know what one was which. So... kind of sucks I didn't get any gifts to tear into from Dad and Mishelle on my birthday, but I'm excited that multiple sets of gifts exist for me regardless? Haha.

My best friend loaned me his entire Miyazaki DVD collection. He has almost all of them, except for a couple of the more obscure ones, and the two newest ones. I am beyond ecstatic. He is the best friend ever.

Uh... Dad is being a pain in my rear about jobs and moving in with my boyfriend. He's making me want to scream. I'm so glad I get the house to myself from the 27th to the 2nd.

The dog is great, he's being very cuddly which is very unlike him. I took him for a walk yesterday and he loved it, though he was sliding on the ice. Goof.

I got a new wrist brace, which was expensive, but it's a thousand times better than the old one. Let's see me get better now, yes?

And lastly, the fish. They are all doing very well. Sherlock's fins are stunning, Esmeralda is as Esmeralda does, and Tycho's tail is slowly growing back, thank gods! YAY!

I love you all much, I'm out of town the next two days. Tomorrow is Crustacean Christmas Eve dinner at Dad's girlfriend's (we're trademarking Crustacean Christmas Eve), and then Christmas Day, we're driving to her daughter's place about an hour away for presents and the like (way to make me wait, guys!).


----------



## Aquatail

Happy birthday! ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks, guys!

I got to open two presents tonight. One was a lovely sterling silver bangle from Dad's girlfriend, and from Dad, the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. YESSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## lou1387

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> 11/7/2013: Esmeralda was cupped, floated, and moved!
> 
> YAY! She's confused right now. She stress striped for about five minutes, but then got curious... and jumpy...
> 
> The red around her gills looks worse than it did in the QT tank... I'm beginning to wonder if it's scarring that inflames when she's stressed, because after a week of treatment, her behavior improved greatly, but the red never really completely faded, despite lots of 80% WC's, a heater, AQ salt, and the Betta Revive. So... I've still got my eyes on her, just in case.
> 
> I'm also holding off on turning the filter on until she's completely settled in. I do not want her freaking out doubly because new place AND new weird things that moves stuff.
> 
> Also, Tycho and Esmeralda have middle names now... Tycho Constantius, and Esmeralda Iriel.
> 
> I'll throw some pictures up of Esmeralda in her new tank eventually. Something you haven't gotten to experience yet, dear readers (Do I even have readers? If I do, throw a comment up occasionally so I know you exist, please?), are my weekends. Most of the time, the boyfriend is here, and we're out traversing the greater mid-Michigan area doing things and having lives and stuff, so I probably won't be posting much on weekends. He's coming in tonight, and I'm thrilled for him to meet Esmeralda (he hasn't yet).


I enjoy reading abought your betta fish im thinking abought getting one now since I have been reading your writings it interesting to read I hope all is well for you and your fish


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

12/26/2013: API rocks, and fishy update

So, the API Freshwater Master Test Kit is awesome. Took me 45 minutes to test the three tanks, because I didn't realize until I got to Sherlock's tank last, that if I did the three tests that have to sit for five minutes first, I could get done more efficiently. Everyone is sitting at 0 for nitrite and nitrate, ammonia is between 0 and .25 ppm (everyone is getting a 50% WC tomorrow, they are on a 50% every three days schedule here). pH was the only thing to be concerned about. Both boys are at 7.8, and Esmeralda is at a whopping 8.2. They usually do run high, but holy cow, that's... really really high.

Tycho's tail is slowly growing back. It doesn't look like he's bitten since we've gotten home. I'm thinking he likes the water parameters here better than Lansing. Lansing has stupidly hard water with high ammonia, and here at least I know the water isn't remotely hard at all. I'm willing it to heal as much as it can here, because I bet when I get back, if it is his dislike of Lansing's water, he'll go back to biting again. -sigh- Then again, he did tail bite when he was in the betta water from the LPS, which was treated and not hard, so... maybe he prefers this environment? Can't figure out for the life of me why though, it's cooler, way less busy, and less interactive.

Esmeralda is good, and Sherlock's fins are beautiful and full. 

Today I was noticing everybody's eating habits. Tycho patiently waits for me to drop his pellets in. Esmeralda eats off my finger, and Sherlock jumps for his food. It's just cute. 

I'll update a Christmas post and stuff later. For now, time with boyfriend.


----------



## summersea

I just read through your journal and love hearing about all your fishy adventures! All of your aquatic friends are endearing and I can't wait to hear more! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

1/7/2014: A weary and brief and snowed-in update

Yes, I am alive. I'm busy and tired (getting over sickness), and I'm snowed in here at MSU, and I have a second snow day (well, half day) tomorrow. 

Fish and snails are all safely back with me. The only fishy note of concern is Tycho's fins. They were healing up in the superior quality water back home, but after three days back in MSU's abysmal water, his pectoral fins look terrible. Doing a short dosage of AQ salt for a bit of blackness that has popped up on his tail fin as well starting tomorrow. 

I'll try for a longer post when I actually have energy. I've been sleeping a lot and irregularly lately (I slept all day today because my body said I needed it, and thus am now up all night... this does not bode well for classes).


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

1/15/2014: All the fish are well.

I've got a couple of pictures of the boys. Sherlock's tail is fully healed and growing beautifully, though he won't hold still. Tycho's tail is... slowly healing. There hasn't been any biting since we've gotten back to MSU, so I'm hoping he's getting over it.

Esmeralda is still being completely not photogenic, so no update photo for her. 

I just checked all the tanks, and everyone has 0's across the board for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Very high pH though. I've got to take a look at how high pH affects fish. We're up in the 8.4 pH range on Tycho and Esmeralda's tanks, and 8.0 on Sherlock's, so... 

Without further adieu, pictures! First of Sherlock, then two of Tycho, who despite the tail biting is still my most photogenic fish.

EDIT: Just did a quick check on pH, and high pH can be caused by high KH... and my GH and KH readings are stupid high (near 30 when it's supposed to be between 8 and 12... yeah, campus water is HORRID). If I try to mess with the high pH, I'm going to have to go crazy with the pH Down to get it to go down, and I could accidentally cause a pH crash and kill everyone, so... considering everyone is doing very well, I'm going to leave it be.

Rowan and Cassini are doing well too, by the way. Rowan is a poop machine, and never stops moving. I siphon out poop regularly. Cassini goes much slower, but considering he's about a third of the side of Rowan, he can consume less, and therefore probably hangs out more because of that. Everyone is well.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well! 

High pH is definitely a pain, I started using pH down, but it was a slow process to get it down to neutral (didn't want to fight with it after that), so neutral it has stayed!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

As long as everyone is acting healthy here, I've decided not to mess with it. I don't want to risk accidentally crashing the tank and killing fish.

So, I guess more about how life outside of fish is going... I've got 14 credits through 5 classes, and an internship this semester. All appears to be going well so far, and I'm on track to graduate in May. After that, I move to the east side of the state with the boy, and search for jobs. 

I'm trying hard right now not to feel stress over the whole job thing, but pushy parents make that really difficult. I'm actually on a father-avoidance campaign at the moment, because every time we talk right now, I get hounded about not having a job yet... I have four months till I graduate! No one is going to hire me right now and then wait on me four months till I can go full time, not unless I've somehow got an IQ of 200 or something. Not realistic. Dad doesn't seem to understand that. -_-

I've taken to homeworking on the couch instead of the desk by Sherlock, or the comfy chair by Tycho. I'm kind of in the middle of the betta triangle in this location, so I hope they aren't feeling like I'm not spending time with them or anything. I'm just having a weird time with stress management right now. 

Also, I slipped and fell on ice this morning walking out to my car. I am so sick of winter already. I want warmer, and not icy, and not windy, please.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

1/20/2014: Help! I am fancying a fish!

I stopped by the LPS the other day while I was feeling dastardly and terrible from food poisoning, and I noticed that a betta boy that has been there since I got Tycho (so almost three months now) has marbled beautifully, and is practically begging to go home with me, and it's got me feeling mucho conflicted as heck. BAHH. To the point where I even mentally calculated start-up costs of getting him. -_-

I told the boyfriend I wouldn't get a fourth one (unless it's rescuing my friend's roommates betta... who has had vodka dumped in its tank... I haven't even seen the fish and I said I would take it if the roommate decided she no longer wanted it...), and we're planning on moving into an apartment in May and have to figure out what the pet/fish policy is first. We're feeling three wouldn't be overwhelming, but four... who knows?

So... I'm going to keep an eye on him, and if the apartment situation works out to where they don't care if I have a fourth fish/there is room for one, I'll drive back to freaking Lansing in May to get him (or get him the day I move, haha). I'm partially hoping the poor guy doesn't have to sit there that long, but... gods, he randomly took my breath away. Doesn't help I dreamt about a fourth betta last night -_-

I wish I had before pictures... he was very white with a few blue patches before, and now he's this! -flailing, aughhhh-


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oh my,he is a handsome fella!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Very much so! Seriously, if things work out, I will get him, but like I said, I also hope someone takes him before May, because he will have been there a long time otherwise.

Everyone is well today. They all got 50% WC's yesterday. Tomorrow I'm debating making a run to the LPS, to check on Mr. Fish-I-Fancy, and grab more java moss (about the only thing besides the anubias in Esmeralda's tank that likes my tanks).

Class wise today was BA. I'd been having doubts about my major the last semester because I was feeling so unmotivated/senioritis, but today was a huge reminder that everyone has doubts sometimes, self-reflection is healthy thing, and that when I find the right thing and put my mind to it, I am completely awesome at what I do, and I'm in love with it.

Basically, the in-class activity about beef cattle in the US I'm going to lead is wholly economic and awesome, and I hope it makes people mad... because reading about the way we raise our beef cattle makes me ANGRY. I want other people to share my anger! Let it out on the world, feel a little frustrated, it can make you feel so alive!

-runs off yelling a battle cry loudly and obnoxiously and with enthusiasm-


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I might be coming home with Mr. Fish-I-Admire up there. Had a chat with the boyfriend about space concerns, and we've come up with something that accommodates four fish easily next year. Stay tuned for details.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

1/22/2014: Meet Gabriel Orion

Muahahahahaha! It just took me two hours to find the right name, but I think I've got it. 

Gabriel Orion.

I'm still transitioning him into his tank, but pictures will be here before I head to bed (whenever that may be).  

I'M SO EXCITED. I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Name change! Gadreal Tyraneous Limerick. He named himself, don't ask. Pics coming soon.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

1/23/2014: OFFICIALLY Gadreal Tyraneous Limerick

Alright people, pictures and stuff. Look at all the pretty colors. Sigh happily with me. LOOK AT THE PINK SHINE ON HIS TAIL. I am in love. The end.


----------



## ksamml

I just read through your betta diary, I feel i am heading for a similar path. I bought my Louis (said Louie) nearly a week ago and I'm already spending all my money on decorations, master test kit, and all the associated products. Oh and I desperately want another one. Louis sits on my desk where I study most of the time (Master of Arts). I absolutely love watching him and am trying to figure out how I could fit another tank on the desk (he has 21.6 litres/5.7 gallons). Being a poor student I don't know if I can really afford another set up... but I will see...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I sunk most of my leisure spending money between October and December into my fish. It is so worth it. They bring me much joy, and I love them. I'm glad I have a supportive boyfriend, who doesn't think I'm crazy, and I'm very happy to have them all in my life.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Also, picture of Mr. Gadreal just after flaring out. His tank isn't in a great spot for lighting, and he's digging relaxing behind the giant piece of driftwood, where he's not really photograph-able, but I'll do my best to get pictures of his lovely colors.

And of course, one of Tycho. He's not been biting his tail fins since I got that giant piece of driftwood into his tank. It has become one of his favorite spots. His pectorals are now giving me fits. I think he flared them out too much and ripped them. -sighs- I think he's permanently getting StressCoat in his tank at this rate.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

The fish say hello!

Tycho = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153744682930112&l=6017857814828252610

Esmeralda = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153744682185112&l=3749384819088063778

Sherlock (guest appearance by Cassini!) = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153744681870112&l=362150521469689566

Gadreal = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153744681220112&l=5311730329940994173


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So does Watson running in his sleep over winter break = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153654483210112&l=9215822885432354365


----------



## Aquatail

I love the videos! ^_^ You post a lot of pictures, but it's kind of different when you see them swimming around.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

A minor crisis on Gadreal's tank. I WC'd earlier today, but he was so lethargic, on the bottom of the tank. Thought it might be because of the lack of a heater, which he gets next week, but decided to test the water anyways. Got an alarming post WC ammonia reading of 8ppm... and I double treat with Prime! Anyways, I've been doing 75% WC's every 15 minutes for the last 45 minutes, and testing each time. We dropped from 8 to 4ppm, and now down to 1ppm, so I'm going to do one more for the night.

I have no idea how it go so high. Poor guy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

We dropped to .5, and I'm doing one more now, and maybe one more after that. He's swimming around now, though slowly. I'm just glad I caught it.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Also, glad you like the vids, Aquatail! I determined the only good way to show off Gadreal's color changing was video, so everyone got one.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Did another reading on Gad's tank today, and we're back up to 2ppm ammonia. Well, we're heading out today to get him his own 2.5 and heater and a good screen lid. Another $35 now, but hey. I've not had a tank do this before, and I want him in something bigger, preferably ASAP.

Come to think of it, probably only $25 or so, because I have my $10 coupon at the LPS, if I spend $10 more. So. Yeah. 

Doing some water changes to bring it down for now first. He is more active today, but 2ppm is unacceptable.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Gadreal got upgraded to a 2.5 gallon tank. I'm sorry I haven't been so active with updating things. To say college is kicking my butt hard is an understatement. I don't even know what I'm running on anymore. Will to live? Obligation? A mostly liquid diet? I sleep, but sleep poorly. Food feels pretty meh. I just want a really solid good night's sleep, and a slightly more normal sleep cycle, and I'm really sick of doing eight hours of homework every day on top of classes. I need a vacation. 

I'm heading home this weekend, and even that isn't a vacation for me, because it's to pack up my childhood because dad is selling the house. To say I want to scream is probably a major understatement. Stress and I are not the most compatible thing in the world. I've been trying to set aside time to meditate, take short naps, and fish watch, and while those are great for short-term fixes, things are starting to take a toll. 

I want to hibernate. -nests in a huge pile of blankets- Ending rant now. And attempting to eek out sleep before I have to herd my front wheel drive car down 100 miles of icy roads home. Augh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

2/25/2014: I haven't died, I swear!

Life has been completely ridiculous. Last semesters of college are ridiculous. Augh. The fish have been well, and keeping me sane. Tycho has taken up tail biting again though -sighs- I'm rearranging his tank here before I go to Tennessee.

Speaking of that... I'm leaving my lovely fish for nine days to go see mom in Tennessee. I AM taking the snails across country with me. I don't want to worry about ammonia spikes whilst I am away because snails poop... a lot. I have an extra one gallon they can happily shack up in for a week with daily water changes and algae wafers and etc. 

I'm a little nervous leaving my fish for that long, but they are getting 100% WC's before I leave, and as soon as I get back, so... as long as everyone can do nine days without food and the water doesn't evaporate ridiculously, things should be okay. 

The rest of my life has been so busy. I'd write about it, but I barely have time to write this. Let's just say, I have a Pride and Prejudice obsession (2005, not 1995, and I am reading it with what little free time I have), my boyfriend just got Game of Thrones Season 3 for Valentine's Day (we're through episode 4; the rest is on hold till post spring break), and it's STILL SO COLD HERE I WANT TO CRY. Seriously, so over winter.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

4/15/2014: Further reiterations of my not being dead

Good lords, I'm ridiculously, scarily busy. Lately, not functioning on much sleep, instead choosing to function on some reserve of willpower I'm not sure where I hid, and stress. Always healthy, right?

The good news is abundant though. The boy and I got a condo on the east side of the state, a very roomy upgrade from my 480 square feet to 1367 square feet. Two stories, lots of space, and more importantly, the fish are allowed (they're about the only thing allowed, but they are allowed). I move after I graduate in May.

Speaking of fish, everyone is alive and well. Tycho's tail is slowly growing back, Rowan is pooping everywhere like he does, Esmeralda has taken up tail biting, Sherlock is just as macho and simple as he was before, Cassini has grown, and Gadreal is the most beautiful shade of deep purple I have ever seen. I can't believe I've had Tycho and the gang for almost six months, and Gadreal for almost three already. Time just flies! 

Anyways, the graduation thing, right. I don't have a job lined up, and frankly, that's fine with me. Tendonitis is still flaring, so a month or two off to get that fully healed would be utmost appreciated. Also, I'm pretty sure if I did jump right into a job, you could take my unofficial label of "I shouldn't be burned out at 22 but I feel like I am" to an official label of "I'm burned out at 22, and I shouldn't be, but I am, so life." 

I have been so exhausted. Luckily, my lovely fish are always there for me. Tycho to greet me happily, Esmeralda to sulk from the plants and regard me warily, Sherlock to jump constantly wanting food, and Gadreal to swim by regally while saying 'So human, what divine knowledge shall I impart upon thy pliable mind today?' And thus life goes on. 

Promise promise promise, I'm actually going to attempt posting a bit more, in between long nights and long days. Much love to you all.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

4/24/2014: On top of everything...

Went to do my water changes today, and noticed Gadreal pineconing, with some white stuff flaking off around one of his gills. Finished out WC's with everyone, and sprinted out for Kanaplex. He's in a 1 gallon QT with Kanaplex, epsom salt, 82 degree water, and prayers. I'm keeping an eye on everyone else, because I tend to use the same hose for water changes for everyone. Luckily, I did Gadreal last today, and while I was out at the store, I grabbed an extra hose to use for everyone else while I try to get Gadreal healed properly. The good news is he still reacts to me, hasn't lost color, and he did eat 3 pellets today. He's just a little slow, bloated, pineconing, and flaking at one of the gills. Good vibes appreciated. 

I'm keeping an eagle eye on everyone else now. I'm really praying it's just Gadreal, and I'm thinking so, because last WC was Monday night, and he looked fine then, and everyone else looks fine now. I'm just super worried. This is my first major fish health scare, and honestly, Gadreal ties with Tycho in the favorite fish category here, so... I'm kind of a bit of a wreck. Add in the fact that I graduate college next week, and am up to my eyeballs in papers and finals to study for, and it's like... ugh. I want to curl up in a ball, magically heal Gadreal, and then sleep for 24 hours straight. 

I am so worried. Send your good vibes. My poor love.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm sorry, I hope he's ok. It sounds like you acted quickly.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My gut says I caught it early enough to make a difference. I'm pretty sure I can rule out parasites being the problem, as his last poop was very normal looking. He's got a bit of fungus near a gill too, so I'm going to go on a hunt for some IAL tomorrow before my graduation luncheon. 

I also went ahead and predissolved some epsom salt and dosed everybody with some of that, just because I know I'll sleep a little better tonight for doing that. I'll be keeping an eagle eye on everyone for the next few days to make sure no one else starts going wonky on me.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I hope Gadreal gets better.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks, BL. He's a fiesty fish, so here's to hoping.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Here's a picture, I'll throw up in case anyone has any advice to give. The good news in my opinion is that he's moving around enough for it to be hard to take pictures, although at this exact moment he does appear to be sleeping on top of the heater.


----------



## Aquatail

I'm afraid I'm not an expert and since there's not a lot of symptoms I don't have many ideas.  Kanaplex, though, is supposed to be one of the gentler medications and with a pineconing fish that's a good thing.

I hope he feels better. Sorry I don't have any ideas, but it sounds like what you're doing is great.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

4/25/2014: It's hard to lose a familiar...

Gadreal's physical form passed on sometime between 2:15 and 4pm today, while I was at work. His spirit lives on. Even knowing that though, it still hurts. Gadreal was my favorite fish. I buried him out behind my apartment building, in a sunny place, and I sprinkled some tobacco and white willow bark and rose petals on his grave, to say I'm sorry and I'm glad his form did not suffer long and I love him.

I've bleached (10% bleach, 90% warm water) everything he or his water came in contact with in the last week. It clouded over pretty quickly though, so everything had to move inside to air dry after about 20 minutes out of the bleach bath.

Everyone else is fine. I'm going to do some meditating on things. Essence de Gadreal will once again inhabit my dwelling sometime here in the near future, I'm pretty sure. Until then, tank #4 sits empty, waiting for his worthy successor.


----------



## Aquatail

I'm so sorry. I'm sure Gadreal knows you loved him and did everything you could. SIP Gadreal


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm very sorry to hear about Gadreal. I'm sure he knew how much you cared about him. S.I.P.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

5/4/2014: Graduation and a snail death

Well, last night I graduated from Michigan State University with a Bachelor of Science in Environmental Economics and Policy, and a double minor in Geographic Information Sciences and Environmental Studies and Sustainability. I've gotten many lovely gifts, my mom flew up from Tennessee (I'm taking her back to the airport in an hour), the boyfriend and his family were here, along with dad and his girlfriend. It was a lovely night, and I'm relieved it's over!

In sad news, both mom and Brent commented that Tycho was poking around Rowan to try and wake him up, while I was cooking breakfast. So after breakfast I took a good look. Rowan passed away sometime during the night. What mom and Brent mistook for playful behavior was Tycho attempting to eat Rowan. So I quickly removed Tycho, then Rowan's body, buried Rowan near Gadreal, and did a 100% water change for Tycho. SIP Rowan. I got him in November and nerites generally live for about a year, so this was not unexpected. It was just... very quick. Anyways, I'll elaborate/put up pictures from last night later. Love you all.


----------



## Aquatail

Congratulations on graduating! I'm sorry about Rowan. SIP Rowan


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> 5/4/2014: Graduation and a snail death
> 
> Well, last night I graduated from Michigan State University with a Bachelor of Science in Environmental Economics and Policy, and a double minor in Geographic Information Sciences and Environmental Studies and Sustainability. I've gotten many lovely gifts, my mom flew up from Tennessee (I'm taking her back to the airport in an hour), the boyfriend and his family were here, along with dad and his girlfriend. It was a lovely night, and I'm relieved it's over!
> 
> In sad news, both mom and Brent commented that Tycho was poking around Rowan to try and wake him up, while I was cooking breakfast. So after breakfast I took a good look. Rowan passed away sometime during the night. What mom and Brent mistook for playful behavior was Tycho attempting to eat Rowan. So I quickly removed Tycho, then Rowan's body, buried Rowan near Gadreal, and did a 100% water change for Tycho. SIP Rowan. I got him in November and nerites generally live for about a year, so this was not unexpected. It was just... very quick. Anyways, I'll elaborate/put up pictures from last night later. Love you all.


Congrats on graduating! I'm very jealous, I still have another year left once I finish up this one.

Very sorry to hear about Rowan.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

5/7/2014: Meet Gadreal Tyraneous Limerick (version 2.0)

Walked into Preuss Pets, walked out with Gadreal v.2 (henceforth in this journal as Gadreal). He's a big boy, I'd almost wager there's giant blood in there somewhere, he's easily twice the size of Sherlock. He's settling in nicely, and I set up the tank this morning and did a water test before he got put in, and everything is reading in parameters. Here's hoping that I cleaned everything well enough (10% bleach soak for 20 minutes, then sun and air dry, then uber-hot water soak for 25 minutes, then air dry, then another uber-hot water soak and wipe down).


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sorry I've been so quiet. Life happened. I moved, I start a new job next month, there's been some vacations, moving lots of things, and a bout of depression. I've been feeling pretty anti-social about people and life in general. 

Tycho passed away right after the move to the new condo. He seemed okay, and then four days after we settled in, he went from okay to dropsy in what seemed like about an hour, and he just... he passed away while I was out getting the mail. I cried so much. I have not gotten a fourth fish. I'm technically not supposed to have any pets so... everyone else is healthy though.

Sherlock is still being dumb and can't seem to find his food ever, which leads to much head shaking.

Gadreal is bubblenesting like crazy, and seems very content.

Esmeralda has really opened up personality wise since the move. I sit in front of her tank often, just to relax. 

I have a garden. I'm still rehabbing my wrist (though I've had a PT look at it so I have exercises... have to get it better before I start my new desk job!). Life is okay. 

Depression rearing up again sucks though. It's probably triggered from all the major life changes right now. Dad's sold my childhood house, so I've lost my base to come back to when I need friends and home. I'm in it right now, but he has to be out by mid-August, and I'm just... it's a loss. I love this house like crazy. The job thing... yeah, I'm excited, but my gods, I'm nervous. I've gotten all expenditures in my name (car insurance, cell phone, etc), so just... a lot of things I split off all at once. It's just overwhelming. I was minding my own business, lost in a podcast so I didn't have to listen to people at Meijer the other day, and I was just walking down the frozen food aisle to grab waffles and just started crying. Out of the blue. No identifiable reason. It sucked. 

Anyways, when I head back to the condo, I'm stopping in Lansing to pick up some more java moss for the fish, because I can. I should try to get and post pics of everyone when I get back.


----------



## logisticsguy

Well its nice to see you again. It sounds like you have had some ups and downs. I can relate to a childhood house full of memories being sold. I went through the same thing so I understand. Keep your chin up and looking forward to the pics.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks, logisticsguy. I've missed it here. Been slowly stalking my way through the boards tonight, catching up with things... and getting the urge to go get a fourth fish, haha. I'm going to resist though. My new job will be an 8-5, and while I can WC everyone in 25 minutes, I probably shouldn't add to that at this time.


----------



## Aquatail

It's great to hear from you! ^_^ I'm very sorry about Tycho though, and your troubles lately. SIP Tycho


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

7/21/2014: Fish fancying, and nobody feels like being photogenic

On my way from one side of the state to the other today, I stopped at Preuss Pets in Lansing and took some time to fish fancy and pick up java moss for everyone. If you care to see the plethora of fish fancying pictures, there's a thread in the Pictures board.

As to my own motley crew, nobody was feeling photogenic today. I'll put up photos anyways. Times like these, I really miss Tycho. He was such a camera ham, always knowing when and how to pose. Sherlock just comes across as a wiggly spazz (not inaccurate), Gadreal comes off as haughty and like he can't be bothered, and Esmeralda not only wiggles, but blends in. Sigh. Anyways, Esmeralda, Sherlock, and two Gadreal pictures from tonight.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

On vacation right now, relaxing. The relatives have a Fluvial Chi tank of indeterminable size that's empty, so I asked about it, of course. Apparently, they've been keeping a small school of tetras in it, but they had a mass die-off right before they went on vacation last month, and haven't gotten new fish yet. They've been getting fish from one of my aunt's relatives, and my aunt tells me that he's got a 55 gallon tank that is so full of fish you can't see the decor in the tank. And the man just feeds the fish and tops off the water... no thinning out of population, no active tank maintenance at all. I think I was inwardly seizing a bit. She was like "I brought them home and put them in a clean environment, and they seriously just up and died from... the cleanliness?" 

Inwardly seizing. She said it's 10 gallons, but I'm pretty dang convinced from an eyeballing, and mental comparison to my 2.5 gallon tanks that it's no larger than 5. Yeesh. At least they don't have plans to get any more fish for the time being. I at least think I've got my aunt thinking about a single betta for that tank (it's a good size for a single betta). 

Anywho, just reading The Twelve Caesers by Suetonius, playing Civ IV, and listening to the Revolutions podcast to relax. Yay relaxation!


----------



## Rosencrantz32

I didn't think the Fluval Chi came in a size other than 5 gallons.... I know the Edge and the Spec have different sizes, but I'm pretty sure the Chi can only be 5 gallons.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

That's what I was thinking. At least I have her thinking about a single betta for that tank instead of a school of tetras. One betta in a five gallon would be great for them.

I'm home from my vacation now. The fish were happy to see me, and everyone got nice large water changes. I'll have to run out and get more Stress Coat tomorrow. We'll have to see if I can stay away from the Betta section at the local Petsmart. 

I've recently been struck by the horse urge again. Unfortunately, I'm not remotely in any position to consider much of anything horsey. I do believe I've found a solution though. There's a horse rescue about 35 minutes from me that does sponsorship of horses that aren't adoptable. For $20 a month, you help with the cost of keeping that horse, and can come visit the horse, spoil the horse, etc. They've got a good few miniature horses up for sponsorship. I think once I start my job, I'll go ahead and see about sponsoring one of their minis or ponies, and head up twice a month to spend some time with my sponsored horse. I'm pretty excited about that prospect.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

7/29/2014: Can I get pictures? I think so.

Heavens, my lighting is bad, so the flash is obvious, but I managed to get pictures of everyone... even Cassini! Now, we'll have to see if when I make my Petsmart run for more Stress Coat tomorrow, if I can keep away from a fourth betta, haha...

I think my favorite photo is the fourth one of Esmeralda. She's been super growing on me lately. Not saying I don't love all my bettas, but Tycho was always my favorite, then Gadreal. Now, she really shines. I adore the heck out of her. She's a familiar and loveable joy to have in my life, just as much as either of my other boys. Anyways, enjoy?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

*7/29/2014: Christmas in July*

I did manage to stay away from a fourth betta, though my boyfriend had to talk me down from it with logical reasons like "Our lease technically says no pets, so we really should not add to that" and "You can't have every betta you see" etc etc. 

The first four pictures are from Petsmart. The poor boy in picture one is a Crowntail, who appeared to be having ammonia poisoning. They'd water changed today already, but I desperately wanted to scoop him up, take him home, and get him in some clean warm water with a little aquarium salt. I already mentally named him Julius. 

Pictures two and three are two very lovely VT girls. I was very enamored of the tail on the red girl, and the blue girl had a lovely personality.

Picture four is Gladys, a two year old American Short Hair who seriously had my heart. She was a purr factory, licking me constantly while I was petting her. SO CUTE.

Lastly, I didn't mention Christmas in July for nothing, so... I took care of my guilt over Mr. Julius by deciding to spoil the heck out of everyone else. They all got java fern (here's to not melting this time... water quality here is much better than East Lansing), and something vertical for their tank space... although Sherlock's ended up being too tall for the tank, so I stuck it sideways. I think it still looks good.  

So... enjoy? Everyone is crusing around trying to figure things out right now. Gadreal is near the top of his new rock thing. Sherlock just ducked through one of the many holes in his new tree thing, and Esmeralda is chilling in the java fern. Oh... and it's Taco Tuesday here. So yay for that.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Side note of the night: I'm not crazy for wanting a Marimo moss ball as a pet, am I? I have a lovely 1/2 gallon, and while I'm thinking I might (good heavens!) go back to Petsmart tomorrow to get a Marimo for each Esmeralda and Gadreal (Sherlock has Cassini, and Cassini needs algae to eat, so no Marimo for him... I don't want a Marimo competing with Cassini's food source), part of me just wants one to set by my bedside. Maybe I'm ridiculous, hahaha.


----------



## Aquatail

I think a Marimo moss ball would be a lovely pet! Now I kind of want one. He shall be mine and I shall name him squishy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm randomly liking the name Reginald. We shall see how many I come home with.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Both Esmeralda and Gadreal got Marimos today. Gadreal went over to his when I put it in, swam around it, and booped it with his nose, decided it was harmless, and has since ignored it. Esmeralda has completely ignored hers so far. 

I got myself one too. I got fascinated reading about them, so I now have a Marimo in a mason jar, just for me, just because. I've decided I'll be that 80 year old in the nursing home that has a pet Marimo in a one gallon tank, and I'll be paying off the nurse's aides in chocolate to help me change the water once a week, hahaha.  He's a big boy, and now he needs a name. Reginald doesn't seem to fit. I'll figure one out here eventually.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I wrote a long post, with a bunch of pictures, and forgot to press "Submit." It's been that kind of day. 

So I'll keep it short, I guess: Gadreal is photogenic when he wants to be, and is in love with his java fern. The other two... hahaha, my special dears. Won't hold still and won't take a photo for anything. 

Enjoy!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I just changed everyone's water before I head to the other side of the state for the weekend. Everyone is flying around their tanks happily now. The whole "You don't keep fish, you keep water" thing really shows at times like these.  

Everyone ate four pellets tonight. Sherlock as usual derped hard trying to find his. The Boy's comment was "He's lucky he's a fish, or else he'd forget to breathe." Sherlock then didn't help disprove that theory by eating a pellet, sitting there for a moment not chewing, then doing what I presume is the fish equivalent of a startled cough, before chewing and swallowing. Yeah... special fish. 

Esmeralda was jumping for her pellets tonight. Gadreal ate his very happily. 

Happy fish = happier feeling Eva. They help with the whole depression thing.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sometimes when I feel like I'm on the verge of diving into a serious depression moment, I try to distract myself with everything I feel remotely anything about all at once. This leads to strange combinations, like a chocolate bar with a cup of tea, while watching David Attenborough's the Life of Birds and Snape fan videos on YouTube, trying to play Sudoku on my iPod, and hugging a plant while trying not to cry at 3am. I should really get some sleep, I head home tomorrow for the weekend, but I think it's hitting me that this is the last time I'll ever get to be in my childhood home. I get unusually sentimental about things sometimes, and there's been so many memories in that house. It's my base of operations whenever I feel I need to take a breather. And I'm losing it. That precious space where I can just drag my best friend over, and have my freak out time, with no one else around. Every single thing inside of me is inwardly screaming right now. If I spontaneously break into tears on either the drive there, or the drive back on Monday... gods. I just... want to cocoon into my old bed and not leave. 

I'm going to try and wrap up this cacophony by 3:30am, reminding myself that yes, I do still need sleep to function, even if I am a wreck.


----------



## Rosencrantz32

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose your childhood home. ... I wish I had more to say comfort wise but I don't really. It's a lousy thing that happens in life and that's all there really is to it. So, I'm so, so sorry that you are going through this. We're here for you and things will be okay <3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My best friends are doing a stellar job of keeping me distracted. There's pizza, weird new inside jokes involving an OveGlove, and tomorrow there's parade and firework for Coast Guard Festival. I'm more content now.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

We put together the most last minute costume for Rumpelstiltskin for my best friend for the Coast Guard parade in the morning. He looks fantastic. 

He's now singing everything to the tune of Pure Imagination from Willy Wonka. It's kind of wonderful. 

I'm so tired. Bleh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I totally had a dream this morning that I had two litters (?) of baby raccoons and a hoard of bettas in cups in my closet, neither that I actually had room for. The bettas were super stressed out and pale, and the baby raccoons were peeing on everything and I had to keep them both from Dad... 

There was a super pretty red with green iridescence double tail... aughhh. Mind, what the heck are you doing in there? Poor raccoons and bettas.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I am a million times over a wreck right now. It's the last night in this house. I've been crying on and off all day. One of my best friends I had to pry out to send him home, he didn't want to leave. The other gave the house a very fitting eulogy for his final departure. I'm emotionally exhausted, kind of depressed, and just... I want to snag my besties, and go hole up somewhere for a good long time with no worries or obligations. 

The Boy said the fish are eating well and doing well. I will be glad to see them when I get home. It occurs to me I might want the Boy to lay out some towels so I can chuck them over their tanks when I get in while the movers are there, moving things and stuff. Esmeralda will probably be stress striping hard regardless.


----------



## BerryBlue256

I have no idea what your going through but I just hope that everything gets better for you. I also wanted to say, congratulations on graduating college! What an exciting accomplishment. I look forward to other updates. (Hopefully good ones)


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks for the kind words. Last night was the last night in my childhood home, as Dad sold it recently so he could move in with his girlfriend. I've known no other house (college = dorms and apartments, now I'm in a condo), so it was super emotional for me. 

The good news (I guess I'll update for today) is that the movers for all the awesome furniture Dad bequeathed to me were polite and efficient, and everything is all settled in now on the east side of the state. We have actual decent couches! Multiple couches! And a dining room set, and a desk, and real dressers! It's kind of amazing. We had a couch and dresser before but it was Dad's yellow 70's college tweed couch, and a very hideous looking dresser from my childhood bedroom. Now we've got the nice stuff. 

As to the fish, all behaved admirably while the furniture got moved in and shuffled. They all ate like pigs tonight. There's new fin growth on both Sherlock and Gadreal.  They'll get water changes tomorrow, when I'm not feeling so exhausted. Bleh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm feeling kind of down today for a lot of diverse reasons, so I've decided there's no time like the present to go visit Petsmart and pick up some better food for the gang. I have Hikari Betta Bio-Gold right now, and because everyone's been eating it okay, I've resisted switching because I have an ungodly amount of it left. But, Petsmart carries Omega One, so I figure what the heck, let's see what happens when I switch. 

Plus, visiting Petsmart always gets my mind off of bad things.


----------



## Rosencrantz32

That sounds like amazing fun!!


----------



## Rosencrantz32

**The posts from a few days ago that is... I missed the other new ones >.<

I'm glad you had Petsmart to take your mind off of things for a while. It'll be alright and the sensation of loss will lessen with time. I'm glad you have friends that were with you through that. They sound like amazing people.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

They are amazing people. I don't know what I would do without them. They've helped me through more than I can possibly describe.  I love them so much.

I picked up Omega One Betta Buffet pellets, and everyone ate happily.  I think the change over is going to be great for their health. I love that the Omega One has Salmon, Halibut, and Shrimp listed for the first three ingredients. 

And because I'm on a ridiculous plant kick... I picked up water wysteria while I was at it. There's a sprig in everyone's tank. Esmeralda keeps nosing her piece around. Sherlock was sitting in his earlier. Gadreal, true to form, has ignored it. The only thing he truly loves in his tank is his java fern. 

One thing that did bug me is that it's clear that Petsmart got a new shipment of bettas in, and two of the girls I was admiring early last week are still there. There's one super clamped girl too. I can't wait till we buy a house, and there aren't betta restrictions.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Two things; Gadreal appears to have tried to eat a piece of the water wysteria. How do I know this? A tiny piece is hanging out of his mouth, and he keeps opening and closing his mouth repeatedly. I went ahead and dissolved half a teaspoon of epsom salt in a cup and put that in for the night, in case his plant debacle leads to some bloating. I'll be keeping an eye on it. For good measure, I went ahead and checked the water parameters too, even though everyone got a WC today. Everything is at zero. 

I dreamt about bettas again last night. Bettas were kept in plastic packaging with no water like toys were. My dad was shopping with me for something simple (like Prime) and he decided he really liked this orange sparkly girl and had to save her from her crappy packaging fate. She was actually completely orange and sparkly. It was such a strange dream.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Holy algae explosion, Batman! Gadreal's tank was slimy everywhere. Just his. The light hasn't changed, I only added a piece of water wysteria yesterday. I just... scrubbed and water changed, and I'll have to keep an eye on it I guess. Wow. That escalated quickly.

I laid in bed for three hours when I woke up today, trying to convince myself that getting up for any reason was a good idea. Depression is horrendous. Luckily, my best friend called from work (he works on a blueberry farm) to rant against his uncles (who run the farm), and a good 20 minute rant session and catch up convinced me at least to get up and eat something. I have a lot of paperwork I should be filling out right now for work which starts on Monday, but my motivational levels are at zero for that. I think I'll wait until Brent comes home to help cheerlead me on for that. I will go ahead and get some old textbooks listed on Amazon, so I feel like I've done something productive today.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Asking anyone who reads this and has experience... I just ordered IAL for my tanks. How long do you typically leave yours in? If I don't get any answers here, I'll open up a new thread, but hey, I'd rather not junk up the boards.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

8/7/2014: Oh hey, I dug out my mirror for flaring and stuff...

So, there's flaring pictures of the boys! WOO. I forgot how cute Sherlock looks when he flares.  I'll have to see if I can dig out my actual camera some time to get proper pictures, but here's both Sherlock and Gadreal, flaring for the camera, and giving me a little sass. 

Sherlock's face just cracks me up... "MOOOOOOMMMMM... Why?! -pouts-"

Gadreal: "... ... ... -flares- Gadreal out."


----------



## BerryBlue256

They're both so pretty!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

They are my lovely boys. 

I tried to grab some pictures of Esmeralda, but she's even less conducive to photography than Sherlock is. >.<


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I wrote sonnets (poorly) for the poetry contest on the Contests board. I'm copying it here. Dedicated to my first betta, Tycho, whom I loved and adored with all of my heart. I miss you, buddy.

~

The Friendship of Eva and Tycho

~

Companionship did mine eyes seek
That could live in tiny apartment space.
But all my options seemed so bleek
Till a tiny betta showed his face.
With fins a flutter and color so bright
He took my breath and words away.
I buckled him in my car so tight
Classical on the radio at the end of the day,
And o'er bumpy Lansing roads our friendship soared,
Tiny fish and gentle human,
I drove around potholes duly ignored,
I vowed a good life for this companion.
And after much of a night of searching
for a name, one I went to bed a-singing.

Tycho Constantius was his name,
Red of fin and strong of heart.
His puppy dog antics grew in fame,
It was like his life could truly start,
And in warm water he blossomed true,
So quick and nimble.
The only thing I did rue
Was a minor quibble,
Such tail biting drivel! Countless rearranging,
Warm water changed almost daily,
Snail friend who did no complaining,
Tank side chats that went so gayly,
But nothing could stop Tycho from getting caught
In the fantasy of crowntail-dom that he sought.

And we road tripped home and the year rolled over,
And fin rot set in despite my ministrations,
But eventually the rotting grew slower and slower,
Finally, a little fish owner compensation!
But depression set in with a furious rage,
And I watched Tycho swim as I sat by his tank
While I toiled and hurt from page after page,
Because the work never ended, my wrist I did crank.
But Tycho understood in his puppy dog ways,
Following my finger along the glass,
Though his tail grew more ragged day after day,
He was achieving his dream of short fins at last.
"Oh my puppy dog fish," I said with a wry grin,
"If only I could give you healthy and perfect fins."

Graduation came and graduation went, 
His snail friend died suddenly,
So much time packing that I spent 
And in bliss I was happily.
I wonder if I did not notice
Until it was too late his thinness,
Stressed he was from the move and this
I did notice, his and mine's shared distress.
But he seemed fine in the immediate aftermath,
The water was better here than there,
But little did I know we neared the end of our path,
And it would end in a frightening scare.
"Four fish all safe and sound," I cried!
"I'd be such a wreck if any of you died."

It was quick,
Probably not painless,
Tycho was sick.
Luckily I had fish meds,
But one night he couldn't move his tail,
Though he never lost his puppy dog countenance.
He had raised scales, 
But his attitude seemed normal and boundless.
"It's dropsy," I thought, and my gods, my heart sank,
Though I woke the next morning and fed him and cried,
He was breathing so heavily at the top of his tank.
I came in from checking the mail and found Tycho had died.
I was distraught, I had lost some part of me,
For Tycho taught me a lot about being carefree.

We buried him under a lovely maple tree,
I said a few words on that warm May day.
At least I know his soul is finally free,
And in my heart he will always stay.
His tank now lies empty, stored in the dark,
I stare at it sometimes and wonder
"Will I ever meet another fish of such heart?"
I know not, but I do ponder.
A friend is a friend, no matter how small
And though he could not speak,
He rose to the call,
A better fish I could not seek.
Tycho Constantius, I love you always,
Flapping those fins in my heart till the end of my days.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Also, trying out rooibos tea in the tanks. Testing on Esmeralda's tank first, as her tank is very stable, and she's the least likely to either freak out or try and eat the tea bag of the three. 

As for me, I'm trying out melatonin. I need to figure out a way to get to sleep at an appropriate time and consistently. Woo.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Drinking Crispin Natural Hard Apple Cider Original Reserve: The Saint. Hard cider back sweetened with maple syrup and apple juice and made with Belgium Trappist yeast. Smooth, nice yeasty characteristic, apple juice undertones, with slight hay taste snuck in the middle, I'm assuming from the yeast. We're hunting for the maple syrup notes, but having a hard time finding it. Overall though, very drinkable, good for sipping, did I mention it's smooth?

Everyone's got some rooibos tea bag action in their tank. Looking very blackwater. I'm quite pleased, and the fish are all happy. They all got 50% WC'd today. 

Gadreal got his tail stuck under the water change hose today and freaked out. He just darted right underneath it, silly boy. He gave me some hurt looks afterward, but I think the food made up for it.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I would just like to note: late night, mad dashes to get to Culver's for a milkshake in slippers, while driving the boyfriend's gigantic truck are awesome.  

He was overheating and craving a milkshake. I said "You game? I'll drive" and off we went. This is so thick I can't even get it through the straw, but SO GOOD.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Whoever said a while back the phrase "Betta keepers... strong hearts and weak wrists" was so right. Heavens, I was picking up the computer mouse to turn it on... and my right wrist popped so hard and loud I curled into fetal and cried a little. My gods, can I just get this whole tendonitis thing healed already?! The answer is no, because I start a desk job on Monday  -sighs-

Everyone is good. Today is fast day, and I'm getting mean looks from everyone.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

First day of work was good. I am so tired, and have a killer headache, so this update will be brief.

I bought a bottle of Flourish for the plants in my tanks today. I also bought anacharis and dwarf water lettuce from Kaffrin... I'm excited to get that. 

Wow, headache. Okay. I feel so bad for deciding to not water change tonight because headache, so I might still water change, but wow... ouch. Blah.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I did a "let me get your poop out of the tank at least 10%" WC on all tanks, through the headache. So here, have a Gadreal bubble nest.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I am exhausted. Changing your sleep schedule to fit an 8am-5pm job is really difficult when your Circadian rhythm naturally is 2am-11am. Luckily, I have melatonin. Yay melatonin.

That aside, despite the exhaustion, I'm liking the new job. The company has a great attitude about communication between departments and all the people within them, the knowledge base is extensive, everything is well organized... and my wrist hasn't died despite the stress put on it today. Yay! My coworkers are cool, and the one of the best parts (besides the women's bathroom... I have a thing for well organized and well stocked company bathrooms!) is the fact that the research department is decorated in FatHeads. 

Not just any FatHeads... ocean themed FatHeads. We've got orcas, and seahorses, and a plethora of fish, and my cube has a ship's wheel and a portal to a beautiful sunset. They went awesome with the decorating, and I'm super antsy to get more color ink for my printer tomorrow, because pictures of my fish will fit right in! YAY!

Most of the office wasn't in today, because of the wicked flooding in the Detroit Metro area. My boss texted me this morning to say if my commute looked bad, I could stay home for the day, but I live west of where all the flooding is, and the office is west of where the flooding is, so... I went in. So many people live where the flooding really hit hard though. If you have a chance, Google pictures of I-75 at I-696 for flooding... water up to the roofs of cars. It is crazy. 

As to the fish, all are well. I'm going to do another water change tonight, probably a 50%, here in a bit so everyone is happy.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone is well. Did water changes tonight, and added rooibos tea again, since everyone seemed to enjoy it last time. 

I'm loving work so far. I decorated my cube today, with fish pictures, and pictures of places I love... and my dog, of course.  I'm happy with it, gives me something to look at when I need to stop staring at a screen.


----------



## hrutan

It's awesome to hear that your new job is going well. It is refreshing to see someone who enjoys their work environment and actually went to work when they had the option to stay home. Work _can _be fun, and satisfying!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My coworkers are pretty awesome, very helpful, and of course, it's a research position, meaning I'm always finding out something new, every day. I think it's a great place to be starting at, and hopefully I'll move on up here in a year or two.  

I will say getting my sleep schedule properly configured hasn't been awesome. I slept 9 hours last night (9 glorious hours!) and still feel exhausted from yesterday. Bleh. I assume in a month or two, I'll be more fully acclimated. Right now though, I don't want to do much of anything this weekend except sit and relax.


----------



## hrutan

Like having jet lag without the jet. :-? You should get used to the new sleep schedule, but it can take a while. My husband used to have to get up at 5 AM to get to his teaching job, and he'd previously been one of those people to wake up at 11 and sleep at 2... if he could do it, anything's possible!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I have faith that I'll get to a good point, eventually. All day today I've felt like going back to bed, but I'm resisting in order to try and get things in a good routine. 

So, I'm kind of car shopping instead, maybe seriously and maybe not. I love/hate my car so hard it's ridiculous, and it's due for a timing belt in 1000 miles, and you have to lift the engine out to do that, so that'd be sinking about $1000 into a car worth about $3500... yeah. Plus, it's just been annoying to maintain (random engine light triggers, cam shaft sensor replaced three times ugh, fan went on me, etc).

Here, because I'm in a weird headspace... have a picture of me when I first got the car. Xavier is his name. Love him, even if he's an annoying POS.


----------



## hrutan

That's a cute car.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Hi, seems like you have some pretty happy fishies there 
However, there isn't a good heater for 2.5 gallon tanks, and it sounds like your room temp. is pretty good! I'd suggest not using the heater, because those heaters for small tanks are very unreliable and often break, cooking the fish by overheating. If you are going to use a filter, you would need a 5-10 gal. tank and good heater like the Hydor mini heater. If you can't find the space for a 5 gallon tank, then a 2.5 gallon tank that isn't perfect temp all the time will be better than a potentially deadly deasaster with an over heated bowl...


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Whoops I meant to say Heater


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> Hi, seems like you have some pretty happy fishies there
> However, there isn't a good heater for 2.5 gallon tanks, and it sounds like your room temp. is pretty good! I'd suggest not using the heater, because those heaters for small tanks are very unreliable and often break, cooking the fish by overheating. If you are going to use a filter, you would need a 5-10 gal. tank and good heater like the Hydor mini heater. If you can't find the space for a 5 gallon tank, then a 2.5 gallon tank that isn't perfect temp all the time will be better than a potentially deadly deasaster with an over heated bowl...


Hi Miriam,

Welcome to my journal and to the forums 

Everyone is doing very well in their current setups. I have had no issues with the heaters I'm using, except for once after a power outage, and after an unplug and readjustment to the water temperature, they've been working fine for me. Everyone's tank runs about 77-78 degrees.

I tried using a filter, and the fish and I both decided we didn't like it. I've been having great success with using both live plants and water changing twice a week. I test my water once a week, and I currently have a "silent cycle" going, where my ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are all at zero. The only two things I've had issues with in the past were very hard water and super high pH at my old apartment, but everyone was fine with frequent water changes. 

2.5 gallons are what I had space for at the tiny old apartment (I had "space," but none of it was congruent... I would've moved the stove if I could!), and here at the new place, I barely got the approval to have what I have, because the lease was technically no pets. Rules are, as long as I don't get more fish or go bigger tank wise, I should be okay. The whole place is basically carpeted, I think the owners were freaking out about water spillage. 

Someday, when we own a house, I will have free reign, and if someone needs a bigger tank, I will happily provide. But there are no complaints from the fish here. I almost think Esmeralda and Sherlock would prefer smaller tanks, as they really don't ever use half the space they have, but that would push MY comfort level as a caretaker with the water changes. It's about connecting with and figuring out what your fish can work with. They are amazing little fellow inhabitants of Earth and bring much joy into my life. 

I also make sure I research the heck out of everyone's experiences on the forums before I decide to change or do something drastic with my tanks. The more I read, the more I find that while there are good suggestions for things, experiencing things first hand also plays a big part. I do my best to make sure the fish are happy first and foremost. 

I look forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117828

Just for people stopping by, by the way... I've been slowly stalking backwards through this thread on bettas in 1 and 2 gallon environments. Even though 2.5 gallons is slightly bigger, I still posted in it. There's a reason I don't talk much about my tank size outside of this journal, but I'm slowly coming around to the fact that really, it's not just how you keep the fish, but how you keep the water. If you're committed to keeping the water as well as the fish, they can thrive.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone just got their weekly 75% changes. Sherlock is definitely growing I'm noticing. If he'd ever hold still, I'd get pictures. The new food must be helping. Esmeralda looks better than ever, and Gadreal... well, he's just Gadreal, like always.

The water wysteria is doing great in both Sherlock and Gadreal's tank, but not so much in Esmeralda's, so I moved it out of there. Next week, I have plants coming in from Kaffrin though. I'm super excited about that!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Hi Miriam,
> 
> Welcome to my journal and to the forums


My bad, I see you've been around for a few months. In my sleep-schedule-changing-weird state, I was going off the "New Member" title you had under your username. Blahh, my apologies.


----------



## Jen9234

Reading about your fish thriving in a filterless environment has reassured me. I just turned mine off as the current was too strong and plan on doing multiple large water changes per week. 

My betta is now confused as to way there's no current up top anymore, but he's enjoying swimming around the surface. He also keeps poking the filter with his nose as if to say, why you no work anymore?!

PS. Love your journal!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Aww, thanks Jen! And welcome to the forums, by the way!

I will note: if I ever do go bigger in the future, I will probably try filters again, because of the role they contribute in the cycling process. But in a 2.5 with live plants, and betta's low bioload, I'm very okay with just doing water changes.


----------



## Jen9234

yes, I'm not ruling filters out, but We'll be filterless until I could maybe find a suitable one. But I'm glad I turned it off he's much happier. I have a 4.5 gallon-ish with live plants and will be adding more and I use a gravel siphon so I'm hoping that'll be enough for now.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So my first week I rode along in a company car... today I got to drive one! First time out in one of the Foci (haha). I get to take another one out tomorrow, and I left a sticky asking for the Chrysler, since I drive a Chrysler and I feel like I'll enjoy the quirks and the underpowered engine that everyone else in the office dislikes, haha. 

Just got out of a lovely epsom salt soak, with essential oils, candles, and a good book. Nothing like trying to relax the back and the hip, and the wrists...

All fish are well. Eating like hogs, everyone has a little bit of new fin growth (especially Sherlock... wahoo!). I'll 50% WC tomorrow evening, and tomorrow and Thursday, I'm keeping an eye on the mail, because my plants from Kaffrin should be here!


----------



## logisticsguy

You have had a lot of life changes Holy cow! Glad you like you job and co workers that makes life easier. I so agree about keeping the water key to all aquariums and especially smaller ones. My sister in law has had the same betta in a 1.5g vase for 5years so... lets just say it can be done. Happy to see your fish doing well!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

logisticsguy said:


> You have had a lot of life changes Holy cow! Glad you like you job and co workers that makes life easier. I so agree about keeping the water key to all aquariums and especially smaller ones. My sister in law has had the same betta in a 1.5g vase for 5years so... lets just say it can be done. Happy to see your fish doing well!


It's been a lot indeed. Comes with the territory I suppose. I'm just happy I appear to be adjusting relatively well. I've got a lot of support both IRL and online, and I appreciate all of it. 

Everyone just got a 50% WC and food... I rushed a little this morning and skipped feeding them. Oops.  They all ate like hogs, and I'll set the alarm five minutes earlier tomorrow morning. Still getting this timing thing down.

KAFFRIN'S PLANTS CAME. All was green and well, there was one bit of anacharis that was blanched and translucent, but everything else survived wonderfully. I've caught Sherlock and Esmeralda booping their respective dwarf water lettuces across the tank (wow grammar?). Gadreal keeps sitting right under his like "This, it is mine, I do like it, no touch." The anacharis does not seem nearly as interesting to any of them at the moment, but as long as it doesn't melt all over my tank, I'm happy with it chilling out, being all plant-like and healthy and stuff.

I got to drive the Chrysler 200 company car today, and wow. That is the second car I fell in love with on first drive ever (the first being my dad's Mitsubishi). I'm starting to research and see if it's possible to trade up on my salary (admittedly on the low end for my career path, but with the possibilities to advance, and the stellar benefits, I took it). I don't know if it will be possible or not. I've got great credit, but a short history, so it might come down to the APR on monthly payments. Would shoot for a used certified, probably.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

More Christmas in August feelings! My IAL came today!  The leaves are freaking gigantic, so I cut a leaf in half, and then each half into thirds, and each tank got one of those for now, until I figure out how everyone likes them, and if I need more bits and pieces for a good black water effect. 

Gadreal, and surprisingly, Sherlock have both built bubble nests in the dwarf water lettuce. ^_^ I'm glad both boys are digging it, because I love the way it looks. Can't thank Kaffrin enough


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Went to do a visual check and feed the fish this morning before work, and Esmeralda just looked... wrong. Bloated and faint vertical stripes near her ovaries. I have no experience with breeding stripes or anything, but I have made the comment that she's looking more eggy than she has been lately... 

Anyways, I didn't have much time before I had to get out the door and decided for my peace of mind to put in 2 teaspoons of epsom salt (I can never remember if the dosing is in tea or tablespoons, ugh) just in case she was bloated. The SO worked from home today, and kept an eye on her, and said he didn't notice anything different, and she looks pretty well normal now. I think she's going to get two fasting days just to make sure it wasn't food related though. 

The boys are fine. Both are bubble nesting, and are very happy. I keep saying Sherlock is on a growth spurt, but wow, is he on a growth spurt or what. Switching to Omega One did wonders, for everybody!

As to my life? I spent all day scanning city directories, and because you have to press really hard on the spine of the directory books to make sure they scan properly, my hands really hurt. Scanned 200+ pages today. Then I took the company car through the local car wash and got hit on by the creepy attendant. Not cool. Then I took my 200+ pages back to work and cropped and sorted all of them. So really, typing this, my hands, OW. 

BUT... today was my first payday, and I was pleasantly surprised to find my paycheck was almost $100 than I was expecting. I plugged and chugged numbers in a payroll calculator, and turns out, I was overestimating my tax burden. ^_^ I'm going to keep operating on the original budget I was anticipating though, because if I "forget" money is there, I won't spend it. I'm also kicking 4% of every paycheck into my savings account. That, on top of an automatic $15 transfer every month, and I hope I'll have a little something building up quite nicely.  

At this rate, maybe trading up cars is more affordable than I thought? ^_^


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Ahoy, I snagged pictures!  Sherlock's new fin growth, Gadreal guarding his bubble nest, and Esmeralda's vaguely weird coloration... comments?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm running out to the mall today to stock up on more business casual wear for the office, after yesterday's pleasantly large paycheck. 

You may also notice that since I got a pleasantly large paycheck, I ponied up for an IBC membership (see signature)! I'll be taking time to explore the website after errand running tonight.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I did already read Flare! by the way. I'm seriously debating offering to be a proofreader for it though. Repetitive spelling errors rub me the wrong way.


----------



## hrutan

Yay on the IBC membership. Ha, if you offer to proof it, you've a stronger fortitude than me. x_x


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

We'll see on the proofreading. Part of me thinks it'd be easy, the other part of me is like "Stahp, you have too much going on in your life right now augh!" >.< In other news, hrutan, reading about you getting to actually go to an IBC meeting was awesome, and I am slightly jealous, as it appears the Midwest Betta Club meets four hours away and infrequently. 

I felt bad destroying both Sherlock and Gadreal's bubble nests tonight. They are both madly in love with the dwarf water lettuce, which really seems to be taking off in Gadreal's tank. Everyone got 50% WC's and they are all eating well, which makes me a happy fish mom. 

I keep dreaming about bettas, and getting a fourth one again. -sigh- No good place to put one, and yeah, that pesky thing called a lease... 

Also, I keep having the strong urge to snuggle one of my fish. Just, curl up with them and sleep. It's weird. Someday, I will make enough money to commission someone to sew me a betta plushie, so I can do this.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Test driving a car on Wednesday... not a Chrysler. Something hopefully more reliable. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone is looking and acting SO good. My gods, the plants and IAL and food change is doing wonders here!

I even got Esmeralda to flare tonight. Seriously! She got all high and mighty with that other girl in the mirror. It was ridiculous.

Sherlock gave me a full beard flare, and he looks huge when he does that. Growth freaking spurt.

Gadreal's feathers on his tail are growing too, and starting to overlap more. I know that's bad and good in its own way. I'll be keeping an eye on him, as I think he's most likely to turn tail biter on me eventually.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

It's OK that you thought I was newer than I am.
Say, were you from sudbury valley school, at any point?
I knew an Eva there, and she looked somewhat like you!
And I think you were VERY sweet with your bettas  they are sweet pets and all the affection you show for them is trumendus! I love your bettas!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

No, I wasn't. I've been in Michigan almost my entire life.  And thank you! I love them all so much.

Reason I haven't been on the last two days. I've been a-wrangling a new vehicle. 

So... meet Julian, my 2012 Mitsubishi Galant.  Xavier was a sweet car, but Julian should be more reliable, and he's much more responsive. Very smooth ride.  I feel very adult, I have a car payment now. >.< 

Now, since I was car shopping the last two nights, the fish need WCs. And I'm going to Canada tomorrow... Stratford Festival, here I come! Life is so busy lately!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Got back from Stratford earlier today. I have a migraine now, so I'll keep this short.

Antony and Cleopatra was wonderful! I almost killed the SO with heat stroke though because the theater was the small one and it was really hot in there. Had to rush out and get him cold bottled water at intermission, he almost passed out. Great supporting cast, very melodramatic. I would see it again. 

So uh... I wanted to stock up on my favorite tea from the tea shop in Stratford, and apparently the most economical way to stock up was to buy my tea by the kilo... so I have a kilo of my favorite tea now. Goodbye $72, hello staying awake at work for the next four months. Hahahahaha.

The 2015 lineup has been announced. The SO really wants to go see Taming of the Shrew, so we'll go see that likely. I want to go see the debut of a play about the sixth wife of King Henry the VIII because I'm a history buff. We might try to go see another play or two as well, because there's just a lot of good ones going on next year.

All the fish are doing well, it seems. Sherlock is growing like crazy, bubble nesting like crazy, getting awesome purple iridescence, and just being a spaz. Esmeralda and Gadreal are doing well too. 

Okay, migraine and Eva out. I need sleep so I can enjoy my paid holiday tomorrow. Paid holidays! What a novel concept. I love this.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I love Shakespeare. We recently watched Joss Whedon's Much Ado About Nothing. You should check it out, it's very well done. Here's the trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUWlPjXvFZU


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So, I'm sick. Last night it was migraine, today I have a sore throat, no voice, mild nausea, and my head feels full of gunk. Yaaaaaay. 

The fish did get a nice large water change though. Because hey, can't talk, might as well socialize nonverbally with the fish.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I went into work today with no voice... woo. I've got maybe 40% of it back right now? I sound like a scratched record... 

So I've got a hot toddy, and it's making me feel a bit giggly.  Quite wonderful tasting though. The fish are fine. Grumpy and wanting food, but I had to eat dinner first. They'll be fed before bed tonight (which will probably be ludicrously early again, as I try to sleep this off.

We determined, that since Justin Bieber got arrested outside Stratford a day before we got there, I picked up a virulent case of Bieber Fever, that's taken my voice. ;D The boyfriend said if I truly had Bieber Fever though, I would be extremely nauseous, which I am not. Haha, best boyfriend ever.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Voice is basically back. Yay. Tomorrow I get to see a bunch of friends I haven't seen since I graduated and I get to take Julian on the interstate for the first significant time so I can play with the cruise control, so double and triple yay.

And... research corner tentatively wants a fish. I've got some education to do, as one coworker thought a bowl would be sufficient, but I politely mentioned bigger is better, and I have a whole setup sitting here empty from Tycho we could use. So, steps to getting office fish:

1. See if SO is willing to put up with me quarantining an office fish here for two weeks in the one gallon bowl (100% daily WC's for the win).
2. Scrub out all of Tycho's old stuff. It's been sitting in the garage since May, and probably could use it regardless.
3. Set up tank at work, so I can play with the water parameters, establish some good bacteria, get everyone use to the fact that yes there's going to be a fish tank (bring in extra power strip for heater, as I only have one open outlet in my cube...)
4. Buy a better heater. I may trust the sticks for here at home where I can closely monitor, but I hear the office gets cold in the winter.
5. Buy fish. Quarantine at home for two weeks.
6. Fish to work. Establish WC schedule and times to WC.

Estimated potential date of work fish being established: by mid-October. 

I'm going to email everyone in the research corner tomorrow to make sure they all are absolutely okay with this going forward, including the boss who unofficially said "no fish" just because people who got emotionally attached to the GOLDFISH in a ONE GALLON BOWL in the office upstairs were distraught and distracted when the fish died (I didn't even ask what the WC schedule was on that, I didn't want to know). The boss knows I keep fish, and thought all my betta pictures were cool, so we'll see how that goes. 

EDIT: the SO is okay with a fish quarantine here for at least two weeks. YES, MY MASTER PLAN IS COMING TOGETHER.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

We were gone last night until 10pm, and I apparently startled both boys from sleeping... Neither would eat, Sherlock kept missing the pellets by a lot, and Gadreal was super pale, kept sinking, and decided going in circles around his rock was his best bet. I put in new IAL in each tank, and dosed Gadreal with epsom salt just in case, but this morning, everyone was fine and ate normally. Crazy fish, giving me small heart attacks on a daily basis!

Two of my three best friends are road tripping across the state tomorrow to spend the weekend with me. I do not have words for how excited I am. It's been a month since I've seen them, they haven't seen the new condo or car yet, I wasn't working when we were last together... a lot has changed! Anyways, if we could just teleport AJ up from Nashville, the gang would officially be back together, and it'd be a crazy party here, haha.


----------



## BerryBlue256

I hope you have some fun!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My three favorite men in existence, are all in my living room, all playing video games... I am the picture of complete contentment right now  I do not have words. Tomorrow evening, with two of them heading back west side, it's going to be so tough...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

It's been a while. I had a long week, I had a four day migraine, I went home with said migraine for the weekend. Dad loves my new car (thank gods), I got an iPhone 5S (I am in LOVE with it!), I went out to breakfast at my favorite breakfast haunt twice, and I HAULED at the rock and mineral show... yes, all of that still with the migraine... plus driving across the state there and back. Heavens.

Anyways, fish are all well. The Dwarf Water Lettuce in all my tanks has melted into pieces... but the anacharis is doing very well. Gadreal's split in his tail is healing very nicely, and everyone is eating well.

Now, I'm relatively broke after this weekend, but I did squeeze in buying Skyrim off of Steam for $4.99... so I'm going to go fail really hard at a beautiful video game now.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Gadreal, in the tank visual check when I got home from work tonight, appears to have decided his tail was a good thing to eat... -sighs- The fish are probably feeling the lack of me around since I've started working full time. I gave him a dose of Stress Coat, and he's got fresh IAL in his tank. I think maybe I'll redecorate for him this weekend and see if a little change in scenery helps him out. My sweet fish.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Holy sickness Batman. I got laid up hard this weekend from a sinus infection. I had to take a sick day today even, I'm so bad. That being said, the fish got minimal maintenance this weekend, which I feel poorly about considering Gadreal has recently taken up tail biting. I put in gigantic bits of IAL in everyone's tank, to try and make up for the fact that they only got a 50% WC. But I have gone through two boxes of tissues in two days. Blegh.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Update: I am alive. Indeed, relatively functional. Voice is still a mess for some reason, but the drainage has been gone since Wednesday morning. Enjoying a nice glass of Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon after a surprise lasagna dinner from the boyfriend. Yum. 

Work has been good. The boss treated us to Greek for lunch. That was nice. I bet the folks at the local diner I've taken to frequenting missed me though. 

It's a toss up whether we hit the last weekend of the ren faire tomorrow, or stay closer to home for fun things. Depends on how we wake up feeling, we guess.

Everyone is getting a heater upgrade in October. It's a three paycheck month, and to celebrate my one year anniversary of having Esmeralda (!!! Has it been that long already?!), I'm cutting a portion out to three Hydor 25W heaters. This condo is not nearly the hothouse my apartment was, so I feel it's a necessary step. 

Gadreal's tail is already healing. The IAL and a little more face time seem to be helping. Trying to figure out how to juggle the full time job with more enjoyable pursuits is proving to be a trial and error sort of thing. 

Everyone got 75% WCs yesterday. I may try and do a little tank redecorating this weekend, like I intended to last weekend before holy cow, I got way sick. We shall have to see.

Happy weekend, everybody!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Saturday night, came home from a long day out with friends, went to check on the fish... and Gadreal was very bloated and pale around the bloat. If he were a she, I would've called it egg-bound, but no. So I dosed three teaspoons epsom salt and having flashbacks to Tycho and Gadreal v.1, I dosed Kanaplex. His attitude, same as always. 

Sunday morning; he only ate two pellets, and spat a third out. Bloating wasn't worse, but also wasn't better. Put a couple of extra drops of Prime in there because Kanaplex doses every other day. No attitude change. Worry, worry, worry.

Monday; I'm fasting him today too. Everyone got a 75% WC tonight, so I redosed the epsom salt and Kanaplex. From the top down view, he appears to be a bit less bloated, but from straight on... WOW. Big tummy. Still a bit pale too. Attitude normal, he was pissy as usual during the WC. Not exactly sure what to think at the moment, I'm just worried as heck. If the bloat continues to look better, I'll probably attempt a pellet or two at evening feed tomorrow. But not happy here. 

Sherlock and Esmeralda are normal and thriving as usual.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Oh, noo! Hope he's OK


----------



## LadyNightraven

I just read your whole journal over the course of five days. I've enjoyed reading about your journey so far, and your fish are lovely. I hope Gadreal gets better soon.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Hate to break it to you folks. Gadreal passed away sometime Wednesday night. I had moved him to a one gallon QT, and was managed to get two 100% WCs in, though he was NOT a fan of those, and neither was I. He was toasty at 83 degrees (hard to stay consistent with a small tank), had IAL and epsom salt and Kanaplex in, and it just was not enough, even though I feel I caught things a lot earlier than I did with Gadreal v.1 or Tycho. I buried him quietly under one of the bushes outside the condo. 

I find it a bit interesting that my three store-bred LPS fish all had more delicate immune systems; Tycho lasted longest at 7 months, but that's three in less than a year. I think I'm taking a break from Preuss. If I go back to having three, the Petsmart near here seems to take quite good care of their fish. 

After I post this, it's water change night for Esmeralda and Sherlock. Both are thriving, and rapidly approaching their one year anniversary with me... time flies! Esmeralda's anniversary is 10/26, and Sherlock's is 11/17 if I remember correctly. My lovely little veiltails. 

So, do I get a third fish? Not entirely sure yet. I think I'll talk it over with the boyfriend, and when I go get new heaters for my lovelies... maybe I'll come home with a new heater and a third. We'll have to see. For now, I'm dedicating myself to my two here. 

Now, tank time.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, I'm sorry to hear it. SIP, Gadreal.


----------



## Aquatail

I'm so sorry. SIP Gadreal


----------



## Schmoo

I just spent the last few hours reading through your journal. What a journey you've been on! I'm so sorry to hear about Gad... :[ Swim in peace, you majestic creature. Gad's symptoms sounds remarkably similar to what I'm experiencing with my Admiral Ackbar currently. 

On a more pleasant note, reading through your experiences with your "smaller" tanks have inspired me to stop feeling bad for keeping the admiral in a 2 gallon bowl, so for that I thank you.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

I hoped that wouldn't happen, Gadreal dying. My fish seem to not make it over a year too, I wonder what to make of it. I only have 2 left of like 10, and it's been only like 2 years! Most of my fish only lived like a year. Soo sorry! Bye, Gadreal....;;(


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm on my phone so I'll make this quick...


----------



## Schmoo

Such a cutie! <3 Oh my goodness.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Presently still nameless... but the little guy seemed curious, relatively healthy, interested in watching me go through everybody... and he deserves a good life, so. Let me give you all these pictures! Those last ones are obviously with flash, the pictures in the cup is truer colored. Dragonscale delta tail I believe, yes? 

Now I just need to figure out what his name is. The little guy is obviously feeling the effects of some ammonia poisoning, as he's been breathing noticeably heavily. I'm hoping the space helps, and he'll be getting water changes daily for the next week, just to make sure.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Gorgeous little delta tail! What a good find!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

You'r a good namer! I think you'll come up w/ the perfect name!!! He's such a cutie  Good for you, getting him.


----------



## Schmoo

I love the first picture. It's like he was caught off-guard. "Oh, there's a person there! Oh, there's a thing there! Wait, is that a camera? *transition to next picture* Nuuu, I dun want mah peecture taken!"


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

He's having a time of it with the tank space. He keeps trying to eat the anacharis, and I keep telling him no. He'll learn eventually, I suspect. He'll kind of stop and look at me, and then swim around in a circle really fast like "HOLY SPACE, GIANT CREATURE STARING AT ME". He's beautiful and dorky and I love him very much already.


----------



## Schmoo

From the pictures, he seems to have quite the personality. All bettas are fun in their own way, but that little fella seems especially fun. :3


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Yah, he's just Soooo cute! ;DD


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Phone update: he IS an HM. Got the cutest, most angry flare. Holy beautiful, wriggly fish Batman! I will never get a picture of it cause he will not hold still!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

10/6/2014: Meet Elije Sivith + PHOTOSHOOT!

Mr. New Guy has a name... Elije Sivith. 

Oh, so the iPhone 5S camera is miles and miles above and beyond my old Android camera, so I actually have GOOD photos of everybody! Even Cassini! For your viewing pleasure, a full on photoshoot.

Plus my Hydro 25W heaters shipped today.  HUZZAH.


----------



## LadyNightraven

How is Elije pronounced? Like Elijah? Or a different way? However it's said, it's a good name for a handsome fish.

Esmeralda is beautiful as always, and I love the second picture where Sherlock is flaring.

You have some gorgeous fish!


----------



## Schmoo

I love Sherlock's flares! <3 He's such a handsome fella.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very sorry to hear about Gad. S.I.P. little guy.

Elije is gorgeous! It's good to see all your other fish are doing well too.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

LadyNightraven said:


> How is Elije pronounced? Like Elijah? Or a different way? However it's said, it's a good name for a handsome fish.
> 
> Esmeralda is beautiful as always, and I love the second picture where Sherlock is flaring.
> 
> You have some gorgeous fish!


Like Elijah without the "ah" at the end.  He named himself totally, and despite reading off names for many hours the last two nights, nothing else felt as right as that one, so. 

Thank you everyone for the compliments! I went over to Sherlock's tank to let him know he was getting some love from the forum and he flared at me.  Typical silly fish. Esmeralda just kept cruising around, happy to see me, and Elije is taking the opportunity to flare at pretty much everything in his tank. I think he will be getting a background to his tank, because he's constantly trying to go at his reflection on one side of the tank in particular. I've had a towel wrapped around the back of the tank at night so he can catch a break from "that mean other fish who's always flaring but never wants to fight back!" ;D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

The new heaters are in! Wahoo! After a recuperation period from work (long day) I think it's time to get those bad boys in, yes?


----------



## Schmoo

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> The new heaters are in! Wahoo! After a recuperation period from work (long day) I think it's time to get those bad boys in, yes?


Absolutely! :3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

My Fishes Personalities: a Study.

Three Hydro 25W Adjustable Heaters arrived in the mail today. They are all in their assigned tanks.

Esmeralda has not noticed, does not care that I removed or put anything in her tank at all, and ate normally.

Elije has been cautiously swimming around his heater in circles, and ate vigorously (I am pleased).

Sherlock, the moment the new heater hit the water, began to flare... and hasn't stopped literally throwing himself at it. I put a towel over the tank to try and chill him out, and after ten minutes I checked... not effective. He is airborne throwing himself at the light in particular. I put a rooibos tea bag in and put the towel back over for now. Somebody needs a huge chill pill, and because of his literal temper tantrum, Mr. Piggy will not be eating tonight.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sherlock flailed so much, he gave himself ich, I'm pretty sure. Check out the emergencies board. He's in the one gallon QT at 84 degrees, with a teaspoon of AQ salt and rooibos tea. Silly freaking fish. Ugh.


----------



## Schmoo

Poor Sherlock. :c


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Dork fish is on the road to recovery very nicely. No visible white that I can see anymore, normal amounts of cranky behavior, still eating like a pig. He'll be in QT till Monday for good measure, as he's being treated with the API Super Ich stuff. But salt, heat, and clean water are doing him wonders too. Go Sherlock! 

Now if only he'll learn the heater is not his mortal enemy...


----------



## Aquatail

Yay! I'm so glad! Go Sherlock! ^_^


----------



## Schmoo

Yay! So glad to hear that Sherlock is doing better. :3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Good to hear Sherlock is doing better!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Been laid up with a sinus headache all day, so I didn't get around to giving Sherlock's tank the TLC it needs before I move him back in. But I'm here to give a brief note that he looks great. He got the last dose of his ich treatment today after a 100% WC, and I aim to have him moving back into his tank on Tuesday. His water temp has been a lovely 85 degrees and balmy, his color and appetite are great, and I haven't seen any ich the last 48 hours.

Dear heat, AQ salt, and API Super Ich Cure; Thank you for helping out my adorable, kind of dumb fish!  

Esmeralda and Elije are doing well too.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sherlock and Cassini have been moved back into his 2.5 gallon, with slightly less decor in it to make for easier cleaning. He's not freaking out at the new heater. Quite contrary, he's pretending it doesn't exist. Good. I am happy.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Good  I'm glad you'r happy!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Woke up to find Cassini upside down, and the tank smelling vaguely weird. Cussed, grabbed him out, chucked him in a cup, and ran out the door to work, figuring I'd bury him later... came home and the little sucker was scooting around like nothing. Ugh. Glad I took him out and Sherlock didn't eat him first. Anyways, keeping an eye on him for a day or two before I attempt putting him back in. Silly snail.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

I hope he's OK. Maybe Sherlock was pushing him around to eat him.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Cassini passed sometime over the weekend. I tried to get him back in with Sherlock, but every time I turned around for two days straight, he'd gone from moving around the bottom like a normal snail, to upside down the moment he was anywhere near a wall. I had to leave for my dad's wedding for two days, so I cupped him with some java moss, and took a chance... and came back to definitely dead snail. -sighs- He was with me for 11 months, so I knew we had to be getting to his time sooner than later, but I'm still a bit bummed.

Sherlock is happy and healthy and oblivious.

Esmeralda and Elije are doing well too. 

I'd write more, but I'm not feeling well again, so... just know the Father wedding was great, I'm liking work, and I'm very tired. Blargh.


----------



## Schmoo

R.I.P., little Cassini. :c


----------



## Aquatail

Rest in peace, Cassini Icarus.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Rest in peace, Cassini. And I hope you feel better soon, Eva.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I thought my Cassini death post didn't post because it was sitting in the quick reply box, although I swear I thought I had posted it, so I pressed post... nope, the browser decided to not show my posted post and save it from last night in the quick reply box, and you can't delete posts... so here I am, writing something to fill the space. I have no idea if that made any sense, haha. 

There's not much going on. Work has been fantastic. I've been cleaning like crazy, cause mom is flying up for the weekend. I'm still really tired, but I have apple cider, so... content, I guess? 

Thanks for the consolation you guys. I keep looking for Cassini when I spend time with Sherlock. It's weird to not have him snailing about. :/


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Ohhh, too bad. You really liked Cassini. I will miss him.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I haven't been around much, because mom was here, and then I had to take half a sick day today after coming home early yesterday because of a migraine, which I'm still actually trying to fend off. So this is going to be short.

Esmeralda has been with me for a year as of the 28th!

And I have pictures of everyone from Saturday, so enjoy! I'm going to go stay away from lights more now. XOXO


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

They look so happy.


----------



## Schmoo

Yay Esmerelda!  One year down, many more to go!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So, I had a four day migraine. Like lights hurt, I don't want to look at anything, can I live in a blackout zone please, kind of migraine. Obviously, I didn't pay attention to the fish during this time. I kind of felt like stabbing my own eyeballs out and that made me generally little more than a carbon based blob under a blanket sleeping.

So the migraine ends, and I'm like "OMG FISH, MUST TAKE CARE OF." Sometime during those four days, Elije decided shredding his tail would be a great pastime. Couple of nice chunks out of his tail, the tips of his anal fins were bright red and irritated... so I've got him in 1 gallon QT with 100% water changes daily, a tsp of AQ salt, 82 degrees water temp, and relative darkness for destressing for the next week. Happy to say after two days, the red irritation is gone, and his fins look actually decent... as long as you don't look at him backlit. His tank is near a window, and when the light through the windows comes through his fins, they look transparent, with super dark edges (like dark brown) and tiny pinholes everywhere. I'm mildly horrified at how different lighting can make him look so okay vs. so not okay. I'm hoping the clean water, with a little Stress Coat and the AQ salt will help things out. 

I've also noticed he actually uses the entire tank and seems much more friendly and willing to interact in the QT tank. I'm beginning to wonder if he's one of those fish who prefers having a smaller territory. If he prefers the 1 gallon QT, I'll do 100% WC's for him daily. I guess he and I will have to figure this one out together, after I get his fins healthy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Won't go into too much detail as its a public forum.. but migraines can occur from the estrogen drop during monthly visits especially if on a bcp (though certain bcp can help it).
I have the same issue with lighting for Alastor, his true colors is a white with faint prism (hints of color).. kind of like a pearl or subdued opal. But with back lighting he looks.. pink >.<
Your boy may enjoy the small tank, or realized he missed you while you were absent all those days.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I've been tracking my migraines for the past two years, and there is no pattern that I can find in timing, relation to my cycle, stress levels, or anything. They pretty much happen evenly through out the year, evenly through out the month, last 2-4 days, sometimes meds help, and sometimes they don't, and I can't find a food or stress trigger. It's... a bit ridiculous, and highly annoying. Didn't start getting them till I hit sophomore year of college, so I thought it might be stress, but over the summers, there is no change in frequency or severity. So, bahhh on migraines, they suck.

We'll have to see. I'm planning on trying to sit down with him for 10 minutes at the end of each day after work to give him a little extra personal TLC me-time and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

-sticks head up-

I... I am alive. I am here, and existing, etc. Life kind of caught up with me, and it's been a serious roller coaster of more Big Life Changing Events, as if I hadn't had enough in 2014, you know?

I'm currently out of work and I've been working to keep pretty upbeat, though it can be difficult. The depression's been holding off, but the anxiety... that's a fun battle. But the unexpected job loss did mean I got to do what any 20-something feeling inadequate about life might want to do, and I ran away to see my mom in Tennessee for a week, just for the heck of it. The boyfriend took care of the fish while I was gone, don't worry...

Oh yes, the fish! If you've fallen in love with Esmeralda, Sherlock, and Elije, you'll be very pleased to know everyone is happy and healthy! I'll just run down the list here...

Esmeralda wins Platinum Star for Miss Consistency. She's never been sick, is always happy and healthy and active, loves attention, and is admittedly my favorite fish. She's got me very much in love with the idea of eventually just having all females (no sorority, individually!), as they really are tiny little joys. She's been a "go with the flow" fish, and I'm beyond grateful for her presence in my life. <3 I've had her for almost a year and a half now! Wow!

Sherlock is still winning the award for "I'm so dumb I might forget to breathe," but he's also happy and healthy, so it's an endearing sort of dumbness. He still thinks everything is worth flaring at, and still misses his food pellets, even when you drop them just in front of him. Sometimes he swims around biting at the air while the pellet is on his head. I'm like "Woah fish, chill for a moment, it's right there, silly!" He did have an issue in December where I thought he had eaten his first pellet (he chewed, so this was my logical assumption), so I fed him his second and it got stuck in his throat. That was ten minutes of "Oh gods, what do I do? Flare, stupid fish, flare! Either spit it out or swallow, man!" Finally, he spit it out, and I siphoned the pellet out before he could get it again, but his gills were inflamed after that. It was like he couldn't get them all tucked back in from a flare. So I threw a t-shirt over his tank so he couldn't freak out at anything and cranked the heat, with a bit of salt... and it took about a month to go back to normal, but he's fine now. Just being a fish.

Elije gets the award for Mr. Perfect, as in, "I must have everything exactly perfect or I will bite my tail off again." Attempts to get him back into the 2.5 gallon as his tail began to seriously improve have only resulted in him biting his tail back off again, so as un-ideal as it is, he is now permanently living in the 1 gallon. He has plenty of plants and cover, and because it's so small, he's happily living at about 82 degrees. His tail is beginning to really even out again (thank the gods), and he gets 100% water changes at least 3 and preferably 4 times a week. His water parameters stay pretty happy with it like that. Other than that, he is growing, eating well, and is generally pretty chill.

Everyone has had t-shirts over the tops of their tanks throughout the winter to try and help maintain consistent heat, as while their heaters are great, the boyfriend likes cold and this winter was a chilly one here in MI too! I think once the temp outside starts consistently matching the temp in here, I'll probably take those off so everyone gets full light in their tanks. 

Wow, that was a dump of words, I think (my wrists are telling me it was... good old tendonitis, still being dumb as usual). Anyways, now that I've got time on my hands, I hope to float around a bit more again. Life, it happens. 

Love you all... I have missed you! Looking forward to getting fish envy again soon!
-Eva


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Some photos? 

Sherlock: "Moooooooooommmm... you know I don't like photos... -sighs- Fine, I guess you can have a couple. ... ... ... Swimming, whee! Now, let me give the masses my serious brooding pose, with some lovely color. Oh yes, I'm werking it. ... ... ... okay, I'm done, no more now, please!"

Elije: "Is this my better side? ... or... Is this one? Either way, I'm gorgeous!

Esmeralda: "Petty mortals think they'll ever get a good picture of me? Hmmph. I guess I can prove I'm alive. Here's one that shows you're maintaining me well, but no more! -zooms about until I give up on getting a second decent picture-"


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everybody got water changes today, in between thunderstorms (woohoo!), and everyone ate like piggies, as usual. I've been out of StressCoat since late February, and lost my job before I could pick up more, but I'm debating going out to grab some tomorrow, as I'd like it for Elije especially. We'll have to see. (I might want to look at bettas too... I mean, I have two whole extra tanks lying here and enough decor to fill both of them?  I am terrible sometimes.)


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Haha, going out today was a pleasant fantasy. The migraine raged for most of the day, before finally starting to let up around dinner time. I might head out tomorrow morning, before we have friends over to watch curling (So much fun figuring out how to get it after Youtube blocked the live stream because NBC Universal Sports have the rights for this weekend's games... we logged into the boyfriend's parents cable provider account and managed to get it, success! In other news, GO NORWAY!) to get the StressCoat. Having a shorter time to go out and knowing friends will be over tomorrow afternoon will hopefully help dissuade me from picking up another fish, eh?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Not fishy related (they are all doing well!), but if anyone wants to send some good vibes towards my grouchy old man dog Watson, Dad called to let me know he took him to the ER today after he didn't eat yesterday, and was puking and lethargic this morning. He's got pancreatitis, and he's staying overnight for fluids and pain meds in GR. 

He's my childhood dog. He's an old man (he'll be 14 April 11th!), but despite some health issues over the years (heart murmur, epilepsy), he's been very hardy until as of late. I love my sweet boy, and hope to hear tomorrow that he's coming home from the hospital happy and healthy. Good vibes appreciated!

[The pic is Watson late last summer. Cutey pie  ]


----------



## Aquatail

I remember seeing a picture of Watson a long time ago. I hope he feels better. I've also been meaning to post for several days that it's good to hear from you.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

It is good to be back! Sometimes, life happens. I hope to be around and lurking though from now on  We're staying in our condo for another two years (this month we're resigning the lease), so fish wise I expect things to stay pretty quiet for a while. But maybe in a couple of years, we get a house and then... we'll see what opens up. I would love some 10 gallon tanks for each of my babies eventually.


----------



## artemis35

Sending good vibes for Watson 

It's so hard when our pets start to get old and sickly


----------



## Schmoo

Good to see you again, Eva!  Your journal was the first I read from start to finish when I joined the forum (took quite awhile haha), so it's good to see you around again. 

Sending good, healing vibes to Watson. <3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thank you for the good vibes and well wishes everyone!

Watson has had some weird health issues his whole life, but they didn't really affect him that much. The epileptic seizures were only apparent if you knew what you were looking for, and despite the prominent heart murmur (very easy to hear, mid-range on the severity scale), he got the heck around, just fine. He had a cancer scare in December, they found a slow metastasizing cancer in his paw pad that he had to have scraped out, but they figured he would probably die of old age before that came back. I'm hoping whatever vet Dad took him too will have a good idea of why he got the pancreatitis, and some tips for things to watch for or do or something. 

He is my childhood pet, so I'm going to be pretty torn up whenever it is his time. :/

Schmoo, I'm happy to be back!

Quick fish update: I'm heading to Petsmart tomorrow. I didn't get out yesterday, it was the end of the migraine, and I decided sleep was probably a bit more important than a bottle of StressCoat. But my car needs a good runaround, so I think tomorrow will be an errand and wandering type day.  I am excited to get out of the house!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So generally good news all around here! 

Watson came home today and is expected to make a full recovery. My old man does get to celebrate his 14th birthday this Saturday.  Yay!

I made it to Petsmart. Didn't feel compelled to take home any of the bettas except maybe one, the only crowntail female on the shelf. She was a pale body color with red irid on her fins and rocking some stress stripes... I wonder if she'd color up a bit if I had brought her home...

I came home with a small decor piece for Elije and a new plant for Sherlock's tank, as well as the Stress Coat. I wanted to give them both a little bit of stimulus. So Esmeralda didn't feel left out, I cleaned off one of the old decor pieces from the other tank and put that in. I have a feeling she will ignore it and not care.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So... picture time?

Esmeralda, Elije, then Sherlock (look at that beard! )

Then some lovelies I saw at the local Petsmart. 
-A little guy that reminded me of Tycho so much.
-A blue dumbo... I feel like blue is an uncommon color for dumbos.
-THE GUY ON THE LEFT WOAH BABY.
-This little girl was my strongest temptation. I'd love to see her color up.


----------



## Schmoo

I don't think I would've been able to resist that first dumbo, or the one on the left in the third picture. >w<


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

That first dumbo and the little CT sweetheart were tugging a few heartstrings for me. But where everyone is set up right now is really good, and if I put a fourth tank back in here somewhere... I'm not sure I could put it in a quality place for whoever I got. Plus, we're in the middle of renewing our lease and another fish would be more to move. :/


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm glad your pup is doing ok. It's so hard as they age. My family dog growing up was a min. schnauzer also. They are great dogs.

Now I have a min. pinscher. She is 15 1/2 years old. She is a sweetie, but so scrawny.


----------



## Julie7778

I love your journal! Your bettas are beautiful! I wish my petsmarts had such good selection ._.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks, Julie! I'm glad you enjoy. Sherlock is a Petco betta, and Esmeralda and Elije are both Petsmart bettas. I find that Petsmart in general is pretty good down here in Michigan. I tried to support my LFS, but each of my bettas from there have not proved to be nearly as hardy as these little guys, as much as I loved them. For now, Petsmart definitely has my money for any future fish (unless someone here on the forums breeds and lives pretty freaking close... I do not feel comfortable dealing with fish shipping!).

Dayton, thank you for the well wishes. Watson has gotten a bit scrawny as he gets older too. He's all legs sometimes, and very picky about his human company. Cute and crotchety all at once!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Oh boy, this weekend time is going to be fun for the fish. Our landlord's repair man is coming out tomorrow to do some minor repairs on the condo, since we're staying here for a few years, and he'll probably have to come back out on Monday to finish it up. And we do leave for a friend's house to stay the night tomorrow... so everyone is getting moved to hiding places (in tanks filled halfway) tonight, and then I get to get the repair man out around 3:30 and I get an hour to get everyone back out for the weekend... magical. The fish will not be pleased, but at least they are staying in tanks this time instead of being cupped? 

I think Elije gets to go in the spare cabinet area in the TV cabinet. Sherlock and Esmeralda will probably share the bottom shelf in the kitchen. Both are areas the repair men shouldn't have to go, and are as far away from most work areas as I can get them (I don't know how loud it's going to be tomorrow >.<). Fun times all around.


----------



## Julie7778

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Thanks, Julie! I'm glad you enjoy. Sherlock is a Petco betta, and Esmeralda and Elije are both Petsmart bettas. I find that Petsmart in general is pretty good down here in Michigan. I tried to support my LFS, but each of my bettas from there have not proved to be nearly as hardy as these little guys, as much as I loved them. For now, Petsmart definitely has my money for any future fish (unless someone here on the forums breeds and lives pretty freaking close... I do not feel comfortable dealing with fish shipping!).
> 
> Dayton, thank you for the well wishes. Watson has gotten a bit scrawny as he gets older too. He's all legs sometimes, and very picky about his human company. Cute and crotchety all at once!


Yeah shipping seems super scary. If i could 'd buy from AquaBid but its just so expensive. I got my betta Kiko from Petsmart but the other choice is pretty sad, they seem to be taken care of but many are dead. I'm actually going to be driving about an 1 hour or less to pick up my bettas soon (hopefully) I'm not sure which I'm getting but I'm getting the 1st one for sure.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I like the pastel 'mustard' that's sideways at the bottom.


----------



## logisticsguy

Your fish and tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Oh Julie, the first one reminds me a bit of Tycho, my first betta. He was a little runt and such a sweetheart. Like a puppy dog in a fish tank. 

logisticsguy, thank you! I must admit playing with 2.5's to try and keep them exciting and interesting for myself and for the fish can be a bit challenging, but everyone is happy and healthy, so I can't complain. Now if Elije would let his tail regrow all the way...


----------



## Julie7778

Tycho was beautiful, he was my favorite when I read your journal! But i have a warm spot in my heart for dumbo bettas! S.I.P tycho


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

AUUGHHH. Spent all morning cleaning and moving the fish... only to have our handyman call and say he'll just come on Monday instead... so everyone back out of the kitchen cabinets until Sunday night! -_-


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Also, I know this isn't betta-related, but it's something I've been following along with since February, and I thought other people might find it interesting.

Project SNOWstorm is a snowy owl tracking project that's been tagging and following snowy owls during their record irruption in 2013-2014, and this year's irruption as well by using cell phone towers for tracking instead of GPS. It's been a blast to follow the trails of these owls vicariously. I've become super attached to Chippewa, a three year old female snowy who took up winter residence in the UP town where my boyfriend's relatives all live (I am jealous!). Anyways, the season is winding down, and the owls are on the move! If you want a little extra reading about some beautiful creatures, I highly recommend!

http://www.projectsnowstorm.org/posts/kinds-shaking-going/


----------



## DaytonBetta

Very cool! I love owls.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Just because, I took pictures of everyone. Esmeralda let me take another decent picture!  Made my day!

In other news, Elije, in the last day or so, has started to get some red irritation in his anal fin. I cannot keep this fish's fins right at all! He nibbles, and then they're getting better, and then they're irritated again. All his decor passes the pantyhose test, so... I'm mildly frustrated. He bites less in the one gallon, so there he'll stay, but seriously mister... please let your fins grow back all the way! >.<


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone survived the repair guy coming over today! I'm actually really glad they all got moved into the kitchen cabinets, because today was also apparently lawn maintenance day, so all morning, outside the windows where they usually are, it was catastrophically loud. I'm tired from the commotion. 

Anyways, everyone's had a water change, ate like piggies, and right now they've got a t-shirt over each of their tanks to help bring the temp back up more quickly. I also dosed some AQ salt in everyone's tanks for preventative, as Elije is a known tail biter, and Sherlock can sometimes stress himself out to the point of sickness (see: November ich). Esmeralda... has never been sick, but I dosed for her too. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Checked in on everyone. Sherlock's tank is up to 78 degrees, so I've pulled back the t-shirt so he can get some proper light in his tank today. Esmeralda's is at 74... she'll keep the t-shirt till it goes up a bit.

Elije is at 80, which makes me happy, but I must've startled him something fierce when I pulled back the t-shirt because he went flying and darting all over the tank in a panic, and kept darting. I sat back to watch him, and every time I got close again, he darted again. I don't see anything to indicate any external parasites or anything at this time. He does have a pinhole tear in his tail now that wasn't there earlier today, so I suspect poor boy is stressed out a bit. I added in some Stress Coat (AQ salt went in at the water change earlier) and have pulled back the t-shirt from the front of the tank, where I now sit to watch him, and try to regain the little guy's trust. :/ Good thing he didn't have to go through the college move, if this is what moving rooms does to him.


----------



## DaytonBetta

Glad all is well!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

All's quiet on the eastern front... everyone is eating happily and water changes have been very relaxed and chill. Elije's tail is finally making some progress! I think it's because I'm dosing AQ salt with every water change, according to how much logisticsguy and others recommend. Maybe by summer, he'll be back to being a proper halfmoon?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sad news, my friends...

My dad called to tell me that this morning, he had to put Watson down. He hasn't eaten all week, so he made the call. I am... a wreck. I wasn't close to my childhood goldfish (fair prizes... I was naive), but Watson was my baby. I was 9 when we got him, and over the moon about having a dog. Mom and I literally went out, and bought every last accessory and think we could think of that a dog might want or need. Dad came home, and was infuriated, but relented... as long as it was a miniature schnauzer. It was fate the next day as we saw the classifieds, selling three miniature schnauzer puppies...

He was a curmudgeon, he was my sweet puppy, he was my friend... he lived fourteen very good years. I'm just... I wish I could've been there with him as he passed. Dad is getting him cremated. Rest well, my sweet puppy. May you have all the chicken you want in doggy heaven.

The fish are all well at least. Elije's tail is growing back nicely, but his dorsal fin (the one on top?) is more ragged. Dude... how do you even bite that? Everything in your tank passes the pantyhose test? I don't understand you. Whatever. AQ salt and heat and clean water...

Esmeralda and Sherlock are both well too. 

Have a safe and happy Sunday, everyone. <3


----------



## Julie7778

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog  I have one too, she is turning 8 in July and I cant imagine how you feel. When I even think about my dog passing it brings tears to my eyes. At least he lived a great live. 14 years is a long time  sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aquatail

I'm so sorry to hear about Watson. He lived a great life. Rest in peace, Watson.


----------



## Schmoo

I'm so sorry to hear about Watson, Eva. I know how heart-breaking it is to lose a childhood friend...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks for the support you guys. It's been an emotional roller coaster the last two days for me. Thankfully, I have supportive friends, and you guys, to help me keep my mind from dwelling on things. I've spent a lot of time hanging out with the fish. 

Not much new here with the fish, speaking of. Everyone is well. Both boys have new fin growth... little surprised to see that on Sherlock, but I have upped his food intake a bit recently, which probably explains that? His fins are so long...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Not much new on the betta front. Everyone's been eating happily, getting their WC's on time, etc...

Elije apparently decided his tail was getting too close to being somewhat normal looking again, and decided to go for the crowntail trim. Nice little even halfmoon shaped nips out of his tail, all the way up and down. Good heavens fish, just let it heal! 

Sherlock has been bubble nesting, which is a pleasant surprise from him. Not usually his cup of tea, but there have been a few nice little mounds of bubbles by the heater this last week.

Esmeralda is her usual self. Flying around her tank at the speed of sound. I love her


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So, I was gone for a week and a half recently to Tennessee with some of my best friends... thus the radio silence on the journal. The boyfriend took great care of everyone while I was gone... Elije did some more nibbling, I assume because he freaked out and went "You are not my normal person! -chomp-" -_- They all ate like champs while I was gone though. I am happy for each of them.

Everyone is healthy too! We just keep on trucking here. I'm still on the job hunt, so I don't expect much to be happening fish wise, honestly. My main fish job after water changes and feeding here has been living vicariously through everyone else's journal, and thanking the old gods and the new that I've been blessed with stable and healthy fish. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Julie7778

Could we see some pictures of everyOne? :-D


----------



## Schmoo

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> So, I was gone for a week and a half recently to Tennessee with some of my best friends... thus the radio silence on the journal. The boyfriend took great care of everyone while I was gone... Elije did some more nibbling, I assume because he freaked out and went "You are not my normal person! -chomp-" -_- They all ate like champs while I was gone though. I am happy for each of them.
> 
> Everyone is healthy too! We just keep on trucking here. I'm still on the job hunt, so I don't expect much to be happening fish wise, honestly. My main fish job after water changes and feeding here has been living vicariously through everyone else's journal, and thanking *the old gods and the new* that I've been blessed with stable and healthy fish.
> 
> I hope everyone is well!


Ah! Someone's a fan of Game of Thrones/ASoIaF. :-D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So... a minor thing is happening in the Eva fish world. I will post a thread up in the disease section for this, but I take a weekend to myself, and come back to find Esmeralda has a lump on her side?

I fed and water changed everyone Friday before I left, and came back Sunday and promptly, through my very zombie Eva state (it was an exhausting weekend), freaked the heck out. I water tested and changed everybody immediately, and have broken out the spare water change hose for good measure. Both boys are fine, and the water in everyone's tanks tested 7.5 pH, and 0's across the board for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. I put in some epsom salt (2 teaspoons) with her water change, as I thought if it's swelling of some sort, it might help, and it appears to my no-longer-sleep-deprived eyes like it has shrunk. 

Her personality has not changed at all, whatsoever. She still flies around the tank, wriggles for food, and of course, remains relatively camera elusive. Nonetheless, I managed a few photos, since I know people on the disease board will ask for them. 

I also snagged a photo of Elije, and two of Sherlock. Sherlock has become surprisingly easy to photograph. I think he's figured out the big grey and black box is not out to hurt him, and since I always accompany it... anyways, sorry for the lighting. But here, photos. And if anyone has anything to say about Esmeralda and her mysterious lump, jump in, please.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone is doing well. We're entertaining a group of friends at the end of the week, so today everyone got a 100% WC and thorough tank cleaning, as it'd been a couple months. Sherlock even got a bit of a tank redecoration! He doesn't seem so sure exactly how to take it so far.

Esmeralda's tumor looks a bit bigger than it did, but she's still flying around like she doesn't even know it's there. As long as she's happy and living up to the best I can give her, I'm trying not to worry too much about it. Elije has been nibbling sometime recently, but is doing well otherwise. He's just really into that crowntail look, I suppose.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Just a few pictures of everyone! Sherlock is being Mr. Photogenic lately, Elije wants nothing to do with the camera, and Esmeralda is being her normal shark fish self. She practically flies around the tank, and still acts completely normal despite her obviously growing tumor. As long as she's happy, I'm happy, I suppose. She still eats like a pig.  

So, enjoy? Everyone is well as they can be.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

A brief update I suppose? Everyone is well, although Esmeralda's tumor is growing, and starting to show on both sides. She defies what I think though, and her personality has not changed whatsoever. She still flies around the tank, she's still eating like a champ. I love her, bless her. I'll just keep on keeping an eye on her, I suppose.

Elije's tail is growing back in nicely finely? He's doing fine.

Sherlock is being himself. Very aggressive with food, very freaked out by water changes, very flaring and confused at me... I do have to remind myself occasionally that he DID have to survive his spawn, so he's probably a smarter fish than I give him credit for. I love him so much, he's just utterly ridiculous sometimes. 

In actual Eva news... I became an aunt on Monday to a healthy baby boy! It's my first time being an aunt, and as things go presently, maybe my only time, as my sister is 42 and my future sister-in-law is 36 and has no plans any time soon.

I hope everyone out there is doing well and enjoying whatever season you're experiencing!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm not doing so great at keeping up on things, am I? Despite the fact that, you know, this is a permanently pinned tab on Firefox for me... (my bad!)

The good news is everyone is still doing fine! Esmeralda looks like she's swallowed a marble now, the tumor is huge on both sides, but she's stunning the heck out of me! Even now, she still flies around the tank, wriggles through all of her little hidey-hole spaces, demands food like the tiny shark-fish she is, and remains completely personable. She seems at worst, annoyed that she doesn't quite glide as easily through the leaves as she used to. I noted the tumor about three months ago and wondered how long she'd make it. I'm stopping wondering. You go, Esmeralda! I'm here for you always. We will celebrate our two year anniversary in late October. ^_^

Sherlock is as Sherlock does. He's been bubble nesting pretty prolifically, and we are also coming up on two years in mid-November! Wow, time flies! My little red fish looks very handsome, eats well, seems quite happy, and loves flaring! What can I say? He is a joy. 

Elije and I will have been together a year in early October. Another time flying kind of deal (is this just a part of getting older?). He continues to let his tail get to where it's just looking good enough that I consider "Hey, maybe I can get his regular tank back out and things can be good again" and then he'll bite it all off again. It doesn't seem to matter what I do! So he continues to live in his small cozy 1 gallon, with water changes every other day. He's grown for sure, eats like a champ, and loves sleeping behind his Marimo. 

I will say, after all my tail biting and general poor health experiences, I do think I'm starting to be pretty inclined towards keeping veiltails from now on. Sherlock and Esmeralda have been paragons of health, much sturdier than my others have been. These guys are my little buddies and I'm enjoying the long term bonds I'm having with them. 

In non-fish news, I finally managed to get a job (someone cue a fanfare!). It's been a long six months, one that I've been trying to enjoy despite pressure from my family, but I'm starting a part time seasonal driving job next week. It's enough to pay my bills. I'm still looking for a job in my field but if that doesn't pan out, if I want to stay on when this job is done in January, that could be possible. I feel slightly better about life now with a small safety net under me. Here's to more good things to come!


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> I'm not doing so great at keeping up on things, am I? Despite the fact that, you know, this is a permanently pinned tab on Firefox for me... (my bad!)
> 
> The good news is everyone is still doing fine! Esmeralda looks like she's swallowed a marble now, the tumor is huge on both sides, but she's stunning the heck out of me! Even now, she still flies around the tank, wriggles through all of her little hidey-hole spaces, demands food like the tiny shark-fish she is, and remains completely personable. She seems at worst, annoyed that she doesn't quite glide as easily through the leaves as she used to. I noted the tumor about three months ago and wondered how long she'd make it. I'm stopping wondering. You go, Esmeralda! I'm here for you always. We will celebrate our two year anniversary in late October. ^_^
> 
> Sherlock is as Sherlock does. He's been bubble nesting pretty prolifically, and we are also coming up on two years in mid-November! Wow, time flies! My little red fish looks very handsome, eats well, seems quite happy, and loves flaring! What can I say? He is a joy.
> 
> Elije and I will have been together a year in early October. Another time flying kind of deal (is this just a part of getting older?). He continues to let his tail get to where it's just looking good enough that I consider "Hey, maybe I can get his regular tank back out and things can be good again" and then he'll bite it all off again. It doesn't seem to matter what I do! So he continues to live in his small cozy 1 gallon, with water changes every other day. He's grown for sure, eats like a champ, and loves sleeping behind his Marimo.
> 
> I will say, after all my tail biting and general poor health experiences, I do think I'm starting to be pretty inclined towards keeping veiltails from now on. Sherlock and Esmeralda have been paragons of health, much sturdier than my others have been. These guys are my little buddies and I'm enjoying the long term bonds I'm having with them.
> 
> In non-fish news, I finally managed to get a job (someone cue a fanfare!). It's been a long six months, one that I've been trying to enjoy despite pressure from my family, but I'm starting a part time seasonal driving job next week. It's enough to pay my bills. I'm still looking for a job in my field but if that doesn't pan out, if I want to stay on when this job is done in January, that could be possible. I feel slightly better about life now with a small safety net under me. Here's to more good things to come!


Glad to hear that Esmeralda is doing well and defying the odds as well as the two year anniversaries approaching for both her and Sherlock, and the one year with Elije.

Congrats on the job! I can relate to how stressful family pressuring can be, but good for you in not letting it and other things get you down and finding something.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

BettaLover1313 said:


> Glad to hear that Esmeralda is doing well and defying the odds as well as the two year anniversaries approaching for both her and Sherlock, and the one year with Elije.
> 
> Congrats on the job! I can relate to how stressful family pressuring can be, but good for you in not letting it and other things get you down and finding something.


Yeah she is, quite frankly, huge. 0_0 But I've started her on every other week Epsom salt to see if any of her hugeness was swelling, and that seems to have shrunk it a bit on the less severe side, which makes me think that's just swelling from everything getting pushed around inside a tiny fish. I'll have to see if I can get a decent picture of her, but as usual, she is the difficult one to get pictures of. :roll:

I'm also hoping to start an Etsy shop on the side here shortly. I've been wrapping stones for pendants in my free time, so I could probably make a little extra if I sell those too.  I'm excited and nervous for my first day of work Thursday!


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Yeah she is, quite frankly, huge. 0_0 But I've started her on every other week Epsom salt to see if any of her hugeness was swelling, and that seems to have shrunk it a bit on the less severe side, which makes me think that's just swelling from everything getting pushed around inside a tiny fish. I'll have to see if I can get a decent picture of her, but as usual, she is the difficult one to get pictures of. :roll:
> 
> I'm also hoping to start an Etsy shop on the side here shortly. I've been wrapping stones for pendants in my free time, so I could probably make a little extra if I sell those too.  I'm excited and nervous for my first day of work Thursday!


That's good that the salt seems to be helping her. 

I hope your first day of work went well, and good luck with the Etsy shop when you do start it up


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

BettaLover1313 said:


> That's good that the salt seems to be helping her.
> 
> I hope your first day of work went well, and good luck with the Etsy shop when you do start it up


The orientation Thursday was pretty typical, filling out tax forms and going over the employee handbook, etc. My first actual day Friday was awesome though! I got to go all over SE Michigan to drive cars places! I was a fan of that! They put me behind the wheel of a Dodge Charger on day one and I won't lie, I felt pretty awesome. That was a slick ride. 

Everyone still does well! Water change day today for everyone, and they all ate like champs as usual too


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

-waves and sets out cookies-

I still exist, I promise!

Sherlock and Elije are doing very well, lately. Both eating like champs, Elije's fins are on a great streak of him no longer biting (I don't know what I'm doing, I think it's just persistence paying off... I will knock on all the wood in my house now, haha). We're nearing Sherlock's two year anniversary, and we passed Elije's one year anniversary earlier in October!

Esmeralda is such a little fighter. Her tumor has been growing since June, and she looks huge right now, but it didn't start to affect her swimming and behavior until a couple days ago. She's not handling swimming very well right now. The weight of the tumor is fighting the ability of her swim bladder, as her whole front half of her body is now officially lower than her tail as she swims. Last night when we got home from a friend's house, she really didn't look great at all, so I lowered her tank to halfway (just enough to keep the heater submerged), and I'm going out to Petsmart for another hospital tank here after I finish my tea. I thought about trying to move Elije back to a larger tank so I could reclaim his one gallon for her, but he's on such a good streak right now I don't think I want to upset whatever happy medium he's come to. One sick fish is enough at the moment, and $10 for a medium Kritter Keeper for Esmeralda won't break my bank. Besides, Elije's one gallon is a bowl and has a lot of vertical space. It's fine for him, he's healthy besides wanting to keep his fins trimmed, but Eszie needs horizontal space badly right now.

So, how's the rest of life? It's going pretty well. My part time job is a lot of fun actually. I love driving and my coworkers are all pretty awesome and very nice people. I'm making enough to pay all my bills at the moment, and I'm watching the very little left over quite closely... and I'm still applying for things in my field of course!

My Etsy shop is open now, although there hasn't been a lot of sales. I'm still wrapping pendants though and I keep on listing them, so hopefully decent selection with the Christmas season coming up will boost sales. 

My mom came up to visit for almost a week in October. We had a great time together! She's shrinking every time I see her, I swear! But she got to meet my friends, we went out shopping, and we raided a local library book sale. We walked out with 66 books for $15, and if that's not keeping me flush for reading material well into 2016, I don't know what is!

Finally, the boyfriend and I are very well indeed. I'm lucky to have him, he's been so supportive of me and my job hunt. He's an excellent fit for my strengths and weaknesses as I am for his, and I love him very much. XOXO

I'll try to keep things updated with Esmeralda's condition. I've been bracing for her to go downhill for the last few months, but her defiance of my expectations along with it actually happening now, is honestly tough. She's been such a strong little light in so much of my world. If she keeps fighting, I will. If not... we do have clove oil in the house, and I'm willing to read up on the specifics, if it comes to it. 

Be well everyone. Hope you all had an excellent Halloween!


----------



## Schmoo

It sounds like Esmerelda's situation is very similar to my Grievous'. He's has his tumor(s) since...April or May of this year? It started off very small, and even when it grew bigger it didn't effect him until the last few months or so. Now he can hardly swim, etc. :c But he's still fighting, so I'm trying to remain hopeful. 

Glad to see you're doing well, though, aside from dealing with Esmerelda's issue. <3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Esmeralda passed away sometime Saturday night into Sunday. Saturday water changes, she had definitely taken a turn for the worse. She was happy to see me, but couldn't really get off the bottom of her tank. I had the water pretty well lowered already, but I lowered it a bit more, and hoped the clean water would help. But she wouldn't eat, and that's when I knew I should probably quietly prepare myself. She's always had the best appetite. 

Luckily, despite the foot-ish of snow we got in our town, it was already melting Sunday and the ground was not frozen. I was able to bury her under the hedgerows out front, a small stone from Lake Huron to mark her grave. Had a glass of wine in libation for her and pondered life quietly.

Her passing has fallen for me emotionally between Tycho's and Gadreal's. Tycho was a complete grieving, whereas Gadreal had always come off as being more no nonsense, and while I missed him I almost felt silly crying for him ("Mortal, you know I'm still with you! Knock it off, eh?") Esmeralda is still with me in spirit and for that I am not sad, but she was such a bright little dart of life in some dark and not so great times for me. I miss her physical presence very much.

So will I get a new girly? I'm thinking so, probably after Thanksgiving (we are traveling on a long weekend, and I don't want to set up someone new only to leave for a time like that). I am feeling some financial strain with the job situation, but I have so many things for a tank already that all I should need is the fish itself. I'll be scoping out the local Petsmart here sometime soon and hopefully taking home a girl to a life of comfort and happiness.

If no girls catch my eye, will I go for another boy? Yes, there's that possibility as well, though I've most sworn off non-VTs. I wouldn't mind having a blue VT boy to match Sherlock for redness (though considering my recently passed dog's name was Watson, I would definitely be picking something different for a name, haha... no theme here!). I suppose we'll see who jumps, eh?

I hope everyone has a good and decent Thanksgiving holiday, if you're celebrating. I'm heading to my dad's for a few days on the other side of the state to celebrate, and I expect to eat very well.  Both he and his wife are excellent cooks!

Much love to all! I will update you when the new arrival moves in. 
-Eva


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, I'm so sorry about Esmeralda. :-( She'll be missed. May she swim in peace.

Female bettas are so much fun. Such personality! I hope you find a delightful new girl to help with the loss of Esmeralda. Or a new boy if the right one catches your eye!


----------



## Aquatail

I'm so sorry about Esmeralda. Swim in peace.

I hope you have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

*Meet the Duchess*

Monday, I had a long list of errands to accomplish. The last one was, of course, visit Petsmart and scope out the bettas! I texted my boyfriend I had gone fishing and went on the warpath.

I found a lovely sapphire blue girl, who was inquisitive, seemed sweet, followed my movements, and looked relatively healthy. She was the only one that super jumped at me, and as I was doing my final decision making, I got a reply from the boyfriend.

"Wait! I'd really like it if we talked about the fish first."

I turned heel and walked out, a bit sad, but not overly so. I thought he might be opposed to staying at three fish, and when we got home, I told him I was okay with it and consigned myself relatively to moving on.

I thought about the blue lady fish though, as one does when one catches your eye. 

Wednesday night as we were getting ready for bed, he brought it up again. 

"Did you have a fish picked out?"
"... I was on the final decision when you texted, yes."
"Girl?"
"A lovely blue girl, yes. Healthy, inquisitive... put me in mind of Tycho."
"If you really want her, bring her home."

So of course, after an easy day at work Thursday, I flew back to Petsmart and brought her home! What else was I going to do?

She settled in nicely. A bit stress stripey upon release into her tank, but she colored up quickly and got to exploring. I spent the evening working on a name for her.

She's a bit surprised by people still. When you head over to her tank, instead of observing from afar, she darts against the anubias decor and laps the tank once before warily patrolling every last nook and cranny while you're observing. I did note during feeding tonight that she has a small slit in her anal fin that was not here when she came home. I have a suspect decoration, but all decor in the tank HAS passed the pantyhose test, so I'm going to see if that heals up right quick as she gets used to people being around. Might be something that happened during being startled. She eats even more viciously than Esmeralda did... it is even more like watching a small shark go at prey.

Anyways, enough talk. Without further ado (pictures from last night, her first night home) meet the Duchess.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Welcome home, Duchess! She's very pretty. How is she settling in?


----------



## Schmoo

Beautiful little girl you have there! I'm so sorry about Esmerelda, though, Eva. :c 

I love that first pic of Duchess in the tank (after the 2 in her cup) -- beautiful fish!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Wow. Winter blues have really hit me this year and I've been so tired. I kind of dropped off the face of the planet in some ways there for a while. 

So, updates. The Duchess settled in very nicely and her tail is basically grown back in (I personally think I can still see where it's a wee bit uneven, but I also know what I'm looking at and the Boy can't see what I'm talking about so...). She's just as feisty as Esmeralda was, maybe even more so. Eats well, and swims like she's a speed demon. 

Sherlock is very well! The Resident Old Man is healthy as ever and going strong! He loves hanging out in his java fern and eats well.

Elije is mostly doing well... he took some of his tail off again, JUST as we were getting to the point where it was starting to be properly rounded out again, and it's been a bit angry looking since then. I've been up on the water changes and low consistent doses of AQ salt, but it looks really ragged. This is the third round of him giving himself a serious haircut in a year. I don't know what happened. 

Because I don't know what happened, I'm honestly debating moving him back out of the smaller hospital tank and into his normal sized tank again. He hasn't been there in a long time because I thought the smaller tank would be easier to dose and manage (it has been), but at this point, I don't think he bites because of tank size issues or boredom or because he's nervous or anything... I think he just does it to do it. This will be on my to-do list early next week.

In the real world, my seasonal driving job ends Friday. I'm pretty sad about that, drive team has become like family, and I'm so close to a lot of them. I will probably cry Friday morning at the last team meeting. They can't keep me because of how they classified me when I hired in. I won't go into details, but everyone thinks that doesn't make sense. 

That's okay at the moment though, because I found something to get into almost right away! One of the local libraries called me about a position I applied for in August, and I nailed the interview. They offered me the job Friday, and I've already passed the physical and the background check is in process! I'm so excited, because I love books and I've always wanted to work in a book-oriented place! It's part time and actually less hours than I'm working now at my driving position, but it pays better, so when you do the math, I'm bringing the same amount home every month. It's enough to pay the bills and I'll be saving about $30 in gas every month now because the commute is way shorter. My first day -should- be next Wednesday if the background check comes back in a timely fashion, and I work afternoons three days a week. YAY! 

Uhm, what else have I missed? I turned 24 and I feel simultaneously really young and really old (that's what I get for having a bunch of 21 year old best friends... and a bunch of 40+ year old best friends, haha). The Boy and I are doing well, which is always a good thing! And I've been knitting a lot. I still haven't learned to purl, but boy did I crank out scarfs and shawls for Christmas gifts like crazy!

I think that's most of it. Things have been pretty quiet (except for my incessant and terrible karaoke)... OH. OH. THAT. I GOT FLORENCE AND THE MACHINE TICKETS FOR WHEN THEY COME TO PINE KNOB IN JUNE. GAHHHHHH, I DON'T HAVE WORDS FOR HOW EXCITED I AM. The best friend and I vowed if they got within four hours, we would go... and Pine Knob is about 40 minutes from me, soooooooo... I expect to spend that night in ecstatic tears and be completely hoarse by the end of it. 

There. Terribly unorganized ranting done. I'm going to go let my brain turn into mush while I stare at things on the internet now.  Hope you all are well!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sad day here, as I woke up to find Elije had passed sometime during the night. He's been going down hill for the past few weeks, although he did rally for a bit there when I decided to move him back to the larger tank from the hospital tank. He never did stop biting his tail, regardless of what I did. Anyways, I've dismantled his tank, and I think it will stay that way. I'm okay with just two fish for now. 

It might be one fish sooner than later though. Last week I noticed a wee bump on Sherlock that looked very much like Esmeralda's wee bump she had at the beginning of her tumor, and holy cow, that thing is growing like crazy. He's still being his normal self and eating well, and I'll support him as long as he seems to have good quality of life left in him, but if this thing keeps growing at this rate, I think I'm going to have more tumor than fish sooner than later. Anyways, he is my old man, so something like this isn't entirely unexpected, but boy... this is a rough stretch for my fish right now. 

The Duchess, everyone will be happy to know, is doing just fine. And if/when changes happen because of Sherlock or a new fish if I get one, her tank is staying right where she is, happy as a clam. I'm not rocking her boat, she's a pretty awesome and very majestic beauty. Long may she reign in this house. 

My new job at the library is going well! They've already taken me off training schedule, and I'm just practicing like crazy right now up on circ desk with a handler to answer any questions I have. It's a fun time, and hey! I'm surrounded by books all day, which is marvelous! We'll see if I keep the upbeat attitude when summer reading program comes around, but right now, I'm pretty happy! 

I will keep looking for a job in my field or a second job to supplement this one, but my sciatica is trying to be a right moron at the moment, so I've decided to put that on hold until I have full range of movement back and am not taking significant quantities of painkillers for it, a move that has been supported by all because right now my rest days at the end of the week are being very helpful to my accelerated recovery (I'm recovering much faster than last time this happened, when I was doing sixty hours a week of classes and homework and club stuff combined). 

That's the update here, really. After getting Elije's tank all cleaned out and soaking in a hot water/vinegar bath, I'm pretty tired for today mentally, so it's time for tea and some reading.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

SIP Elije 

*Crosses fingers for Sherlock* Hopefully he stays as happy as he is now! 

Your doing a great job with your fish, I love your journal XD


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Today has been an emotional roller coaster. I decided to do my fish check before we went out for plans with friends, and I found Sherlock upside down in his tank. I cried a little, but reconciled myself to the fact that he was dead and went for a Petsmart cup to fish him out and bury him... 

And then he flipped himself over, leapt halfway across the tank to where I was, and rolled back over again, and I just lost it. Beautiful, ridiculous, and affectionately referred to dumb fish. Trying to show me love even at the end.

The boy got me out of the house. "If he's gone down hill this quickly, it's likely he'll be gone by the time we get back by lunch. If he isn't and still looks this grim, I'll get the clove oil and we'll sit down and help him out. Right now, you need to get out of the house and breathe." 

And he was right. Came back a few hours later and he was really gone this time. From beginning to end of tumor took only two-ish weeks? And his downhill slide was less than a day. 

I suppose I'm grateful he went so quickly, but I didn't expect to take losing him so hard. I took it as hard, if not harder than losing Tycho. He was the old man standing, and had a stellar two years and four months being my beautiful and flamboyant red veiltail. And now he is gone.

Heading into the garage, I removed Elije's things from the bucket full of salt and vinegar and was just overwhelmed. The boy found me leaned against my car crying a few minutes later. It's just been a rough week. 

I buried him under a pine tree down by the pond, with a handful of rose petals to accompany him. And now my corner of Fish Boys is... empty. Deconstructed. And is going to remain so for a while. I'm not opposed to a new member of the family some time later this year, but for now, I'm going to take it easy, mourn, and relax with the Duchess. In a way, especially with my back problems, one fish is admittedly easier right now. 

I miss him so much though.


----------



## Aquatail

I'm so sorry Elije and Sherlock passed away. They were wonderful fish.

I'm glad the Duchess is doing well.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Thanks, Aqua. I'm feeling pretty compelled to try art in the name of a tribute for Sherlock particularly. I'm not super artsy, but we'll see how it goes. I miss him a whole heck of a lot more than I thought I could.

The Duchess is... voracious. Vibrant. A wee spitfire. She flies in and leaps out of the water for her food, which is simultaneously awesome and terrifying. I keep having mildly irrational thoughts she'll fly into the boy's work bag somehow with enough of a swimming start, haha. I love her very much though. Spent a little extra time with her after work today and was much bolstered for it.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm very sorry for your losses.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

*Holy catfish, what a change of scenery?*

So, I dropped off the face of the planet. I still expect to be mostly not on the face of the planet, because a pleasant side effect of the library job has been, I don't spend hours and hours and hours on my computer anymore. I'm just not as interested. 

But anyways, here's the last year recap, thirty second summary: It was just Duchess and I all the rest of 2016. The boy and I both got promotions at work, found out our landlord was selling our condo when our lease was up, and we decided to buy a house in January. Right before we moved into the house in April, Duchess and I had an accident, where she dove right in front of the siphon just as I was pulling it out of the water. She passed very quickly and I was distraught because I was convinced I'd accidentally killed my fish. Seeing as how the move was only two weeks away at that point, I decided to be temporarily fishless. Less stress all around! Now, after a vacation and having been settled in for a month, and with about 95% of the unpack complete, I got permission from the boy to spend some of the house renovation budget on a new tank set-up, so I spent my evening tonight getting mostly set up! (And the boy and I have been together for four years as of tonight, so... yay!)

And the tank set-up got me to thinking that I ought to refresh myself on the finer points of 5.5 gallon tanks and filter set-ups. I basically never had them with the 2.5's (ugh, the very early days with Tycho were rough), so I figured, I work at a library, reading is power, go forth and read about the options. 

I'll post photos once I get a photo in daylight of the tank. I'm very pleased with it! I think there's enough cover for someone to very happily live there. I still have two of my 2.5's as well, if I feel like trying to add a second or third fish to the family again. We'll see. We're also considering a dog in the near future, so I think one may be it. But who knows. A girl may get the 5.5, and a boy a 2.5, or visa versa. 

Anyways, I'm back-ish! Much love, I've got to go figure out how this joint works again... <3


----------



## Tardigrade

Hey welcome back! I am new here, but your journal was interesting!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

It's a girl! What can I say, I'm always a sucker for the girls. They seem more bright and curious, and less cautious than the males do. Someday, I'll have a boy again, but today is not that day. 

So meet Mira Tris (MEER-a Tr-EES), or Mira for short! She's by far the tiniest female I've brought home, and she's exploring the tank up a storm! So far, she's really digging the top of the temple gate and the bottom of the tree. There's a little glass surfing going on, but I'm not going to worry about it for this week. This is a lot to settle in to! If it's persistent, I'll put the thinking cap on. 

Anyways, here's to watching her grow and thrive! My sweet girl. I am so ready to be an awesome betta mom again!


----------

